# Sms "fastidiosi"



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Buongiorno a tutti.
Sono capitata su questo sito qualche tempo fa per caso e ho letto alcune delle esperienze postate.
Adesso ho deciso di scrivere anche io, soprattutto per avere un parere.
Io e mio marito siamo sposati da 8 anni e abbiamo due bambini piccoli.
Arrivo al dunque subito. Mio marito ha un modo di fare con le sue amiche che secondo me è molto infantile, vanesio e offensivo nei miei riguadi.
Ovviamente tali atteggiamenti li usa sempre NON in mia presenza...quando siamo insieme pare un santo...peccato che mi sia capitato più di una volta di leggere i testi dei messaggi che invia alle sue amiche.
Lui non fa mistero di avere parecchie amiche e colleghe (alcune le conosco anche) con cui va spesso a fare colazione al bar o vede per svariati coffee (come li chiama lui), la cosa che omette è il tenore di certi suoi scritti.
Della serie "cia bellina, ciao splendore, ciao donzella, ecc"...seguiti da varie galanterie...i suoi scritti terminano poi sempre con vari bacioni, bacietti, super baci, bacinini...
Io sono perplessa...ha un modo di scrivere che pare un quindicenne, non certo un uomo della sua età...non so che dire, sto perdendo la stima verso di lui,uno che scrive tali testi mi sembra inaffidabile ed è come se fosse sempre alla ricerca di conferme...gli piace essere corteggiato. Ho anche scoperto da alcune mie amiche che in un paio di occasioni ha omesso di essere andato con tale o sempronia in piscina e quando glielo ho fatto notare ha risposto nel classico modo "non te l'ho detto perchè so che avresti reagito male". In quel paio di occasioni gli ho fatto delle possenti scenate. 
Che dite? Ho il timore che mi tradisca anche fisicamente, anche se vere e proprie prove non ne ho e a dire il vero dai suoi comportamenti verso di me (e dal tempo in cui è presente in famiglia) non mi da adito di pensarlo.
Per favore non state a dire che imessaggi altrui non si devono leggere, il mio cellulare è senza pin e a disposizione dell'intera famiglia, non vedo perchè io, se mi capita, non debba leggere ciò che scrive.
Un saluto
Ally


----------



## Papero (6 Settembre 2011)

In effetti non è un comportamento normale, però può anche essere che questo scambio assiduo di messaggi con le sue colleghe ed amiche gli serva solo per alimentare il suo EGO. A me sinceramente darebbe anche noia il solo chiamare il caffè coffee 

Fagli capire che se sgarra ha molto da perdere e vedrai che si rimette sulla retta via


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

ho conosciuto in vita mia 3 uomini che avevano di preferenza amicizie femminili; legavano poco coi maschi e invece erano confidenti e amici di varie donzelle.
Uomini che amavano coccolare, fare sentire bene le proprie amiche, sentirsi liberi di fare un complimento o pure un abbraccio e una carezza.
Uno di questi uomini, assolutamente adulto, e per il quale ho molta stima, non si farebbe molti problemi ad andare anche molto più in là  ma ha una situazione particolare.
Un altro di questi è un mio carissimo amico, al quale devo moltissimo, e che mi ha tenuto su in circostanze difficili.
Un uomo vero.

Cosa voglio dire? Che non è detto siano comportamenti infantili. Che magari è il suo carattere, di comportarsi in modo disinvolto con le sue amiche -ma non lo sapevi che aveva tante amiche quando vi siete conosciuti? o è cambiato ultimamente?
Che fino a che si ferma a quello, non c'è nulla di male, anche se ti da fastidio... perchè se glielo togli, è tagliargli una parte di sè (ovviamente se lui è sempre stato così)
Che se non credi lui abbia la possibilità di tradire, cerca di non farti troppi strani film in testa.

Secondo me hai sposato un uomo molto apprezzato dalle donne, e continuerà ad esserlo. Questo non vuol dire che ti tradisca/tradirà, nè che lui ti ami poco...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ho conosciuto in vita mia 3 uomini che avevano di preferenza amicizie femminili; legavano poco coi maschi e invece erano confidenti e amici di varie donzelle.
> Uomini che amavano coccolare, fare sentire bene le proprie amiche, sentirsi liberi di fare un complimento o pure un abbraccio e una carezza.
> Uno di questi uomini, assolutamente adulto, e per il quale ho molta stima, non si farebbe molti problemi ad andare anche molto più in là  ma ha una situazione particolare.
> Un altro di questi è un mio carissimo amico, al quale devo moltissimo, e che mi ha tenuto su in circostanze difficili.
> ...


Quoto! sono pienamente d'accordo!


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

probabilmente è solo un farfallone innocuo ma capisco il discorso della stima perché è un tipo di uomo che non apprezzerei nemmeno come amico.
ma tu immagino che lo avrai conosciuto nelle sue peculiarità anche prima


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, la maggior parte dei miei colleghi e dei miei amici sono uomini, e spesso sono andata via per lavoro con i miei colleghi, cena assieme e stesso albergo: proprio con quelli che non mi hanno mai non dico mancato di rispetto, ma fatto se pur lontanamente dubitare delle loro reali intenzioni, scambio volentieri sms scherzosi, li chiamo bell'uomo e ammmmmore(proprio scritto così), scambiamo battutine e doppi sensi. Il tutto ce lo possiamo permettere perchè avviene in un clima fraterno e serve solo ad alleviare la tensione, in mezzo a un sacco di gente che appena può ti butta addosso cacca o peggio. Personalmente, quando mi è capitato che una persona non mi facesse sentire a mio agio chiamandomi con qualche nomignolo o scherzando con me, gli ho fatto capire di non essere in diritto di prendersi confidenze: conosci tuo marito sicuramente meglio di me, se è un uomo che rispetta le donne, le sue amiche e colleghe potranno scherzare con lui senza la paura che lui possa fraintendere e tendere tranelli nel parcheggio (una volta mi è capitato). E' successo alcune volte che mio marito fosse geloso... gli ho fatto conoscere i miei colleghi, fidanzate e mogli comprese, perchè capivo la gelosia e non volevo che stesse male per cose assolutamente innocenti: se tu però fai possenti scenate perchè non ti ha detto di essere andato in piscina con tizia... magari poi lui evita di raccontarti le cose... e se comincia a nascondertele...mmmmmmm


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> probabilmente è solo un farfallone innocuo ma capisco il discorso della stima perché è un tipo di uomo che non apprezzerei nemmeno come amico.
> ma tu immagino che lo avrai conosciuto nelle sue peculiarità anche prima


Grazie per le risposte.
Rispondo a chi mi chiede se anche prima lui fosse così.
Si, in effetti aveva parecchie amiche donne ma solo dopo un paio di anni che stavamo insieme ho fatto casa al tenore dei suoi mesaggi "privati", prima mi pareva solo uno gentile ed educato con il prossimo.
Credo che non mi tradisca fisicamente ma sicuramente non riesco ad apprezzare il suo comportamento...è molto pacato e mai volgare certo, lo è prorpio come persona, mai una parola fuori posto o una volgarità verso le donne, in apparenza (e credo anche in sostanza) lui porta molto rispetto verso il genere femminile...ma ciò non toglie che io sia convinta che a lui piaccia piacere ed essere ammirato...infatti le "donzelle" che frequenta lo apprezzano molto.
Peccato che sia io a non apprezzare il suo modo si porsi.
Glielo ho fatto notare più volte, chiedendo se a lui non darebbe fastidio se io mi vedessi così spesso con altrettanti amici maschi per caffè o pranzetti vari e mi messaggiassi così carinamente.
Dice che non lo turberebbe, purchè fossero e rimanessero solo amicizie. Afferma di fidarsi appieno di me. Non riesco a fargli capire che io invece mi sento offesa.
E' un uomo parecchio gradevole d'aspetto e io lo sono altrettanto ma non riesco a fargli capire che è differente fra uomo e donna...io di carattere sono piuttosto riservata e spesso tengo i cnonoscenti maschi abbastanza su da dosso perchè in passato mi è capitato più volte di essere fraintesa e che se mi comportassi come fa lui, probabilmente mi ritroverei nei guai.
Ho anche io amici maschi, pochi, ma di cui mi fido appieno...e in ogni modo nemmeno con loro mi permetto certe "carinerie e affettuosità".
Se avete suggerimenti da darmi per fargli capire che così rischia di raffreddarmi li ascolterò volentieri.

Ally


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, la maggior parte dei miei colleghi e dei miei amici sono uomini, e spesso sono andata via per lavoro con i miei colleghi, cena assieme e stesso albergo: proprio con quelli che non mi hanno mai non dico mancato di rispetto, ma fatto se pur lontanamente dubitare delle loro reali intenzioni, scambio volentieri sms scherzosi, li chiamo bell'uomo e ammmmmore(proprio scritto così), scambiamo battutine e doppi sensi. Il tutto ce lo possiamo permettere perchè avviene in un clima fraterno e serve solo ad alleviare la tensione, in mezzo a un sacco di gente che appena può ti butta addosso cacca o peggio.


Ecco...più o meno è quello che fa lui e le sue giustificazioni sono più o meno lo stesso...carinerie innocenti fra persone che si conoscono bene e con cui si è in confidenza.
Per me è comunque incapibile!


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte.
> Rispondo a chi mi chiede se anche prima lui fosse così.
> Si, in effetti aveva parecchie amiche donne ma solo dopo un paio di anni che stavamo insieme ho fatto casa al tenore dei suoi mesaggi "privati", prima mi pareva solo uno gentile ed educato con il prossimo.
> Credo che non mi tradisca fisicamente ma sicuramente non riesco ad apprezzare il suo comportamento...è molto pacato e mai volgare certo, lo è prorpio come persona, mai una parola fuori posto o una volgarità verso le donne, in apparenza (e credo anche in sostanza) lui porta molto rispetto verso il genere femminile...ma ciò non toglie che io sia convinta che a lui piaccia piacere ed essere ammirato...infatti le "donzelle" che frequenta lo apprezzano molto.
> ...


Rispondo solo sul grassetto: bisognerebbe vedere se davvero *accadesse*, a parole sono tutti santi...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte.
> Rispondo a chi mi chiede se anche prima lui fosse così.
> Si, in effetti aveva parecchie amiche donne ma solo dopo un paio di anni che stavamo insieme ho fatto casa al tenore dei suoi mesaggi "privati", prima mi pareva solo uno gentile ed educato con il prossimo.
> Credo che non mi tradisca fisicamente ma sicuramente non riesco ad apprezzare il suo comportamento...è molto pacato e mai volgare certo, lo è prorpio come persona, mai una parola fuori posto o una volgarità verso le donne, in apparenza (e credo anche in sostanza) lui porta molto rispetto verso il genere femminile...ma ciò non toglie che io sia convinta che a lui piaccia piacere ed essere ammirato...infatti le "donzelle" che frequenta lo apprezzano molto.
> ...


Capisco che ti dia fastidio.

Ma mi permetto di dirti che rischi tu a cercare di cambiarlo. Non si tratta di lasciar perdere una partita a pallone, si tratta di amiche cui lui tiene, si tratta del suo modo di essere.
Stai dicendo che non ti va come lui è, lui, tuo marito.
Stai dicendo che può avere amiche purchè non significhino granchè per lui.
Lui è diverso da te. E lui tiene a quello che ha, alle sue amiche e alla sua possibilità di esprimersi per come è. Se lui rinunciasse alle sue amicizie, tu avresti un fastidio in meno, ma lui perderebbe una parte di se stesso. Lì si che il vostro matrimonio rischierebbe. 

Sai, non c'è nulla di male ad ammettere di essere gelose. Ad ammettere che temi che una di quelle amiche gli sembri più interessante di te. Perchè quando lo ammetterai potrai concentrarti sul fatto che lui ha scelto te, ama te, ha sposato te, vuole stare con te.
Ma ti capisco. Arrivare a capire che le sue amiche, così importanti, non sono una minaccia non è facile.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Rispondo solo sul grassetto: bisognerebbe vedere se davvero *accadesse*, a parole sono tutti santi...


ho anch'io grossi dubbi


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho anch'io grossi dubbi


io non necessariamente... i tre uomini di cui parlavo hanno dimostrato coi fatti di non essere turbati da comportamenti simili.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco che ti dia fastidio.
> 
> Ma mi permetto di dirti che rischi tu a cercare di cambiarlo. Non si tratta di lasciar perdere una partita a pallone, si tratta di amiche cui lui tiene, si tratta del suo modo di essere.
> Stai dicendo che non ti va come lui è, lui, tuo marito.
> ...


per come la leggo io non si sente minacciata ma poco rispettata.
non è questione di gelosia ma di far sentire le amiche come solo la propria donna vorrebbe essere trattata.
tutti giochiamo e scherziamo con l'altro sesso ma lui fa il piacione compiaciuto dando l'impressione a molte di andare oltre l'amicizia


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Rispondo solo sul grassetto: bisognerebbe vedere se davvero *accadesse*, a parole sono tutti santi...


Lo penso anche io. Il fatto è che è stra sicuro che non accadrebbe, perchè per me fare la civetta sarebbe come farmi violenza.
Una sera che me l'ero presa proprio per una sua uscita a cena con 2 sue amichette gli ho comunicato che avevo deciso di partecipare ad una cena organizzata da un mio conoscente (che lui sa bene chi essere), molto più grande di me, serio e stimato professionista e per il quale, non ne faccio segreto, nutro una grande ammirazione. A quella cena saremmo stati in tanti. Per i tre giorni precedenti l'evento mi è sempre stato intorno riempendomi di carinerie e apprezzamenti...ho letto nei suoi occhi la preoccupazione.
Però che io debba ridurmi a questi mezzucci per rimetterlo in riga è deprimente.
Ally


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per come la leggo io non si sente minacciata ma poco rispettata.
> non è questione di gelosia ma di far sentire le amiche come solo la propria donna vorrebbe essere trattata.
> tutti giochiamo e scherziamo con l'altro sesso ma lui fa il piacione compiaciuto dando l'impressione a molte di andare oltre l'amicizia


E' comunque un caso in cui lei vuole dopo anni che lui cambi quello che è. Che sia un piacione compiaciuto o un caro e affettuoso amico, non cambia il fatto che lui si sente benissimo con se stesso ad agire così, e che dovrebbe quindi cambiare radicalmente per una esigenza della moglie (che magari lui leggerebbe come capriccio visto che dichiara che a lui non seccherebbe se lei facesse altrettanto)  che questa però esterna dopo anni di matrimonio.
Anche se lui cercasse di farlo per amore della moglie, prevedo grossi guai.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per come la leggo io non si sente minacciata ma poco rispettata.
> non è questione di gelosia ma di far sentire le amiche come solo la propria donna vorrebbe essere trattata.
> tutti giochiamo e scherziamo con l'altro sesso ma lui fa il piacione compiaciuto dando l'impressione a molte di andare oltre l'amicizia


Complimenti. In poche parole hai espresso tutto ciò che volevo dire io.
Hai centrato il mio stato d'animo. Non mi sento minacciata ma offesa e anche un pò "umiliata", inoltre più di una vota ho notato di quanto alcune donne (spesso le meno sicure di sè) si sentissero felici di queste carinerie.
Come hai detto tu prima, se un mio amico facesse il gentilino, carinino con me, lo solleverei da terra.
Con me non si è mai comportato così, mi aveva corteggiato in modo aperto e diretto, senza ricorrere a ste cagatine di frasette.
Ally


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Il fatto è che è stra sicuro che non accadrebbe, perchè per me fare la civetta sarebbe come farmi violenza.
> Una sera che me l'ero presa proprio per una sua uscita a cena con 2 sue amichette gli ho comunicato che avevo deciso di partecipare ad una cena organizzata da un mio conoscente (che lui sa bene chi essere), molto più grande di me, serio e stimato professionista e per il quale, non ne faccio segreto, nutro una grande ammirazione. A quella cena saremmo stati in tanti. Per i tre giorni precedenti l'evento mi è sempre stato intorno riempendomi di carinerie e apprezzamenti...ho letto nei suoi occhi la preoccupazione.
> Però che io debba ridurmi a questi mezzucci per rimetterlo in riga è deprimente.
> Ally


Tu chiedi giustamente rispetto.
Ma se te lo desse nel modo che vuoi tu, rischi di castrarlo, e di renderlo arrabbiato verso di te anche non volendolo.

Se sei gelosa: diglielo. Se ti senti un pò messa da parte: diglielo. Se pensi che passi troppo poco tempo con te, diglielo!
Ma togliergli amiche, persone care, persone a cui tiene, è un passo grave. Non hai amiche a cui tieni? Se lui per qualche motivo ti dicesse di frenare la confidenza che hai con le tue amiche, non sarebbe un grande sacrificio?

Certo che dovete stare bene entrambi nel vostro matrimonio. Ma rifletti sulla portata di quello che gli vuoi chiedere, e sul perchè lo fai.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Il fatto è che è stra sicuro che non accadrebbe, perchè per me fare la civetta sarebbe come farmi violenza.
> Una sera che me l'ero presa proprio per una sua uscita* a cena con 2 sue amichette* gli ho comunicato che avevo deciso di partecipare ad una cena organizzata da un mio conoscente (che lui sa bene chi essere), molto più grande di me, serio e stimato professionista e per il quale, non ne faccio segreto, nutro una grande ammirazione. A quella cena saremmo stati in tanti. Per i tre giorni precedenti l'evento mi è sempre stato intorno riempendomi di carinerie e apprezzamenti...*ho letto nei suoi occhi la preoccupazione*.
> Però che io debba ridurmi a questi mezzucci per rimetterlo in riga è deprimente.
> Ally


Scusami, non conosco il vostro rapporto, ma come è possibile che voi due siete sposate e lui va a cena con *2*, dico, *2* amiche?
E' comunque una mancanza di rispetto.

E se hai letto una certa preoccupazione nei suoi occhi, io ti chiedo, e chiedo a tutti, *perchè*? Forse non ha la coscienza proprio apposto e sa cosa voglia dire uscire da solo con un'altra persona di sesso opposto (anche se ce ne erano altre, di certo c'erano altri uomini)?

Anche a me piacerebbe avere una donna a casa e nel contempo tante amiche con cui mandare sms, chattare, uscire al cinema, al ristorante e dare baci ecc... Certo, mi farebbe sentire più uomo. Ma nel contempo non sopporterei lo facesse anche la mia donna, anche se magari lo facciamo in buona fede.

Sai perchè? Se c'è nostra buona fede, io non potrei mai mettere mano sulla onesta della persone che frequenterebbero la mia compagna. Sono sempre maschi e se c'è la possibilità, uno su 10 ci prova eccome. Anche io se avessi 10 amiche intime che mi chiamano sempre, mi danno gli auguri della buonanotte, hanno tempo da perdere uscendo con me a cenare, a fare compere a prendere un caffè, di certo qualcuna avrà sicuramente anche un pensiero malizioso.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' comunque un caso in cui lei vuole dopo anni che lui cambi quello che è. Che sia un piacione compiaciuto o un caro e affettuoso amico, non cambia il fatto che lui si sente benissimo con se stesso ad agire così, e che dovrebbe quindi cambiare radicalmente per una esigenza della moglie (che magari lui leggerebbe come capriccio visto che dichiara che a lui non seccherebbe se lei facesse altrettanto)  che questa però esterna dopo anni di matrimonio.
> Anche se lui cercasse di farlo per amore della moglie, prevedo grossi guai.


non ne ho la più pallida idea; avere la pretesa di cambiare gli altri è sempre sbagliato e lei avrebbe dovuto accorgersi di questa caratteristica molesta.(come ho già detto)
con ciò si può provare a parlarne ...non deve abbandonare le amicizie ma ritoccare un po' il registro dello svenevole.
(detestabile a prescindere ...per me esattamente come le civette)


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' comunque un caso in cui lei vuole dopo anni che lui cambi quello che è. Che sia un piacione compiaciuto o un caro e affettuoso amico, non cambia il fatto che lui si sente benissimo con se stesso ad agire così, e che dovrebbe quindi cambiare radicalmente per una esigenza della moglie (che magari lui leggerebbe come capriccio visto che dichiara che a lui non seccherebbe se lei facesse altrettanto)  che questa però esterna dopo anni di matrimonio.
> Anche se lui cercasse di farlo per amore della moglie, prevedo grossi guai.


Hai ragione. Lui è fatto così, ha bisogno di tutto ciò, per sentirsi ancora un adolescente.
E' che da quando abbiamo due bimbi il suo comportamento mi scoccia particolarmente, perchè mi sembra un infantile.
In ogni modo, dopo l'ultima litigata (avvenuta mese e mesi fa) in cui ho capito che non sarebbe cambiato nell'atteggiamento con le sue amiche ho deciso di lasciare perdere e di non parlargliene più.
E' che avevo bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno che mi desse dei consigli e mi aiutasse ad analizzare la situazione...perchè la mia paura è di pensare anche io "ai fatti miei" e fare cose che un tempo non facevo per rispetto verso di lui (e non parlo di corna eh!)

Ally


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Lui è fatto così, ha bisogno di tutto ciò, per sentirsi ancora un adolescente.
> E' che da quando abbiamo due bimbi il suo comportamento mi scoccia particolarmente, perchè mi sembra un infantile.
> In ogni modo, dopo l'ultima litigata (avvenuta mese e mesi fa) in cui ho capito che non sarebbe cambiato nell'atteggiamento con le sue amiche ho deciso di lasciare perdere e di non parlargliene più.
> E' che avevo bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno che mi desse dei consigli e mi aiutasse ad analizzare la situazione...perchè la mia paura è di pensare anche io "ai fatti miei" e fare cose che un tempo non facevo per rispetto verso di lui (e non parlo di corna eh!)
> ...


senti ma è uno seduttivo a prescindere?
nel senso tiene comunque a conquistare gli altri , uomini compresi ?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, non conosco il vostro rapporto, ma come è possibile che voi due siete sposate e lui va a cena con *2*, dico, *2* amiche?
> E' comunque una mancanza di rispetto.
> 
> E se hai letto una certa preoccupazione nei suoi occhi, io ti chiedo, e chiedo a tutti, *perchè*? Forse non ha la coscienza proprio apposto e sa cosa voglia dire uscire da solo con un'altra persona di sesso opposto (anche se ce ne erano altre, di certo c'erano altri uomini)?
> ...


Io non vedo nulla e ripeto nulla di male nell'avere un compagno e uscire con due o tre o quattro amici miei. Se sono amici miei e non suoi, magari vogliono parlare con me e non con lui.
E quindi? Devo rinunciare ai miei amici?
Perchè lui si fida di me e non di loro? Che succederebbe, uno mi fa una proposta e io deficiente non sono capace di prendermi le responsabilità nel dire sì o no?

Sia chiaro. Capisco perfettamente che in molte coppie si desideri e si decida di comune accordo di non frequentare amici di sesso opposto da soli.
Ma chi fa questa scelta non può a sua volta dimenticarsi che invece ci sono tanti altri casi dove invece la scelta è di poter continuare ad avere i propri amici, non condivisi, di ambo i sessi.

Io ho vissuto per anni in una relazione soffocante, piena di sospetto, insicurezze, gelosie, controlli.
Sarà per questo che ora tengo così tanto alla mia libertà di azione, chissà.
Ma di certo non ci rinuncio. E non per una semplice alzata di principi e rivendicazioni, ma perchè gli amici sono importanti, maschi o femmine, perchè i miei amici possono non essere amici suoi e viceversa, perchè è bello e buono portare acqua fresca nel rapporto, racconti e cose che vengono da fuori.

Ripeto, rispetto pieno per chi sceglie certe regole, ma non date per scontato che siano le uniche applicabili, e che chi non le riconosce abbia qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte.
> Rispondo a chi mi chiede se anche prima lui fosse così.
> Si, in effetti aveva parecchie amiche donne ma solo dopo un paio di anni che stavamo insieme ho fatto casa al tenore dei suoi mesaggi "privati", prima mi pareva solo uno gentile ed educato con il prossimo.
> Credo che non mi tradisca fisicamente ma sicuramente non riesco ad apprezzare il suo comportamento...è molto pacato e mai volgare certo, lo è prorpio come persona, mai una parola fuori posto o una volgarità verso le donne, in apparenza (e credo anche in sostanza) lui porta molto rispetto verso il genere femminile...ma ciò non toglie che io sia convinta che a lui piaccia piacere ed essere ammirato...infatti le "donzelle" che frequenta lo apprezzano molto.
> ...


L'amicizia uomo donna non esiste....

Ho detto...AUGH!


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'amicizia uomo donna non esiste....
> 
> Ho detto...AUGH!


Lo penso anche io, a meno che l'amica non ti dica nulla fisicamente. Ma in questo caso non perderei tempo nemmeno ad andarci a cena: ci andrei con un amico maschio per parlare di cazzate, calcio e macchine, o con mia moglie.

Con le amiche con cui uscivo da solo, anche se non c'era interesse, in alcune situazioni mi prendeva un desiderio sessuale. Altrimenti non ci uscivo. E di cosa parleresti con una donna che non ti interessa minimamente? Di politica?
Io in questo intendo i casi in cui c'è un rapporto morboso con una amica, che arriva agli sms con la buonanotte. A un amico non mando messaggini affettuosi e il bacetto. 

Al limite gli chiedo quante scorregge ha fatto oggi


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, non conosco il vostro rapporto, ma come è possibile che voi due siete sposate e lui va a cena con *2*, dico, *2* amiche?
> E' comunque una mancanza di rispetto.
> 
> E se hai letto una certa preoccupazione nei suoi occhi, io ti chiedo, e chiedo a tutti, *perchè*? Forse non ha la coscienza proprio apposto e sa cosa voglia dire uscire da solo con un'altra persona di sesso opposto (anche se ce ne erano altre, di certo c'erano altri uomini)?
> ...


Andy, è esattamente quello che gli ho detto e quella sera è stata la più feroce litigata che abbiamo mai fatto. Allafine non è uscito, piantando una piva che toccava terra, accusandomi di non fidarmi di lui e di stare esagerando le cose.
E' andta così: c'era un gruppo musicale di cui lui conosce il cantante che suonava e lui sarebbe uscito a cena con queste due sue amichette (una la conosco, l'altra no) anche loro fans di sto gruppo di sfigati.
Ma prima di andare a sentirli suonare...perchè non farsi una cenetta? E che ci sarà di male no????
Ecco, sto scrivendo qui proprio per capire...perchè per me c'è molto ma molto di male!
Vi chiedete perchè l'ho sposato? Perchè aveva anche tanti pregi...ma purtroppo con l'età (36 anni) stanno lasciando il posto al suo essere ancora troppo "ragazzino" che non vuole crescere del tutto.
Ally


----------



## stellanuova (6 Settembre 2011)

Non voglio disilluderti ma se mi sono iscritta a questo forum è proprio per
una situazione analoga. Anche mio marito è un uomo affascinante a cui
piace piacere e ho sempre tollerato che avesse amicizie femminili.
Lui si e' sempre comportato come il tuo parlandomi anche della fiducia
su cui si basa il nostro matrimonio. E' sempre stato presente e amorevole
quindi non avrei avuto nessun motivo di dubitare anche se anche a me
certi vezzeggiativi hanno sempre dato fastidio.

Fatto e' che una delle sue "amiche" ha cercato in tutti i modo di farmi capire
che avevano una relazione in corso e abbiamo litigato parecchio ma lui
ha sempre negato dicendo che sono paranoica.
Fino a quando l'"amica" mi ha inviato le prove e a quel punto non ha piu'
potuto negare proprio niente davanti all'evidenza.
Tutto questo e' accaduto a fine luglio.
Lui si e' vergognato, si e' pentito e si e' cosparso il capo di cenere. 
Io sto cercando di capire come mi sento .....stiamo insieme da piu'
di 30 anni e se avessi scoperto una sco.pata e via, dai, ci puo' stare,
ma che una donna rivendichi di avere una relazione per togliermi di
mezzo .... questo e' il colmo !
Lui dice che era solo sesso, lui dice che e' l'età, lui dice .... un sacco di
frignacce ! ! !

Leggo proprio su questo forum che e' quando hai tutto che cerchi altrove
qualcosa che ti dia adrenalina pura. 
Ma pensare alle conseguenze mai ??


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Andy, è esattamente quello che gli ho detto e quella sera è stata la più feroce litigata che abbiamo mai fatto. Allafine non è uscito, piantando una piva che toccava terra, accusandomi di non fidarmi di lui e di stare esagerando le cose.
> E' andta così: c'era un gruppo musicale di cui lui conosce il cantante che suonava e lui sarebbe uscito a cena con queste due sue amichette (una la conosco, l'altra no) anche loro fans di sto gruppo di sfigati.
> Ma prima di andare a sentirli suonare...perchè non farsi una cenetta? E che ci sarà di male no????
> Ecco, sto scrivendo qui proprio per capire...perchè per me c'è molto ma molto di male!
> ...


In un'altra discussione avevo postato della mia ex: quando si parlava di lei, cambiava discorso e si incazzava di brutto sul discorso della fiducia. Dovevo avere una fede religiosa in lei. Punto. Anche se aveva tanti amici uomini sul cellulare che nemmeno conoscevo.

Quando si parlava di me, io ero quello che andava a puttane...anche se lei conosceva tutti i miei amici... e vedeva che in mezzo non c'erano puttane...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io, a meno che l'amica non ti dica nulla fisicamente. Ma in questo caso non perderei tempo nemmeno ad andarci a cena: ci andrei con un amico maschio per parlare di cazzate, calcio e macchine, o con mia moglie.
> 
> Con le amiche con cui uscivo da solo, anche se non c'era interesse, in alcune situazioni mi prendeva un desiderio sessuale. Altrimenti non ci uscivo. E di cosa parleresti con una donna che non ti interessa minimamente? Di politica?
> Io in questo intendo i casi in cui c'è un rapporto morboso con una amica, che arriva agli sms con la buonanotte. A un amico non mando messaggini affettuosi e il bacetto.
> ...


Quindi se una donna non di dice niente fisicamente non merita il tuo tempo?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io, a meno che l'amica non ti dica nulla fisicamente. Ma in questo caso non perderei tempo nemmeno ad andarci a cena: ci andrei con un amico maschio per parlare di cazzate, calcio e macchine, o con mia moglie.
> 
> Con le amiche con cui uscivo da solo, anche se non c'era interesse, in alcune situazioni mi prendeva un desiderio sessuale. Altrimenti non ci uscivo. E di cosa parleresti con una donna che non ti interessa minimamente? Di politica?
> Io in questo intendo i casi in cui c'è un rapporto morboso con una amica, che arriva agli sms con la buonanotte. A un amico non mando messaggini affettuosi e il bacetto.
> ...


Me sa che c'hanno separato alla nascita...



confermo....se so' amici o nun s'arza perche' cessa o e' rekkia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti ma è uno seduttivo a prescindere?
> nel senso tiene comunque a conquistare gli altri , uomini compresi ?


Direi che piace abbastanza anche agli uomini, va daccordo praticamente con tutti, non ha nemici, è accomodante con chiunque (a parte che con me ovviamente  odia le discussioni e lo atterrisce l'aggressività.
La cosa che mi fa specie è che a parole come dicevo, è sempre carino e gentile e seduttivo...cosa che però non va di pari passo con l'attenzione al fisico.
Mi spiego: è un uomo attraente ma non fa nulla per mettersi in mostra. Veste sortivo ma mai ricercato, non si profuma, fa sport ma per passione e non per miglirare la muscolatura...se non sono io a regalargli un capo di abbigliamento, non si compra mai nulla di nuovo. Non è assolutamente alla moda...
Ally


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'amicizia uomo donna non esiste....
> 
> Ho detto...AUGH!


Ovviamente è una dimenticanza il fatto che non hai scritto "secondo me"?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente è una dimenticanza il fatto che non hai scritto "secondo me"?


No no....

la memoria l'e' bona...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Io non vedo nulla e ripeto nulla di male nell'avere un compagno e uscire con due o tre o quattro amici miei. Se sono amici miei e non suoi, magari vogliono parlare con me e non con lui.
> E quindi? Devo rinunciare ai miei amici?*
> Perchè lui si fida di me e non di loro? Che succederebbe, uno mi fa una proposta e io deficiente non sono capace di prendermi le responsabilità nel dire sì o no?
> 
> ...


Se su questi presupposti hai basato la "mancanza d'aria" che ti procurava tuo marito, aeeeeeiiiiii....


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Non voglio disilluderti ma se mi sono iscritta a questo forum è proprio per
> una situazione analoga. Anche mio marito è un uomo affascinante a cui
> piace piacere e ho sempre tollerato che avesse amicizie femminili.
> Lui si e' sempre comportato come il tuo parlandomi anche della fiducia
> ...


Mi dispiace, spero che riusciate a superare il bruttissimo momento.
Ally


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No no....
> 
> la memoria l'e' bona...


Purtroppo lo immaginavo


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, spero che riusciate a superare il bruttissimo momento.
> Ally


Senti a me, approfondisci.....


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Purtroppo lo immaginavo


Anch'io, per il tuo caso......

poi me dici come uno starebbe tranquillo...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Bhò, di amiche fighe ma comunque per me asessuate ne ho diverse. Posso tranquillamente buttare un occhio al culo e pensare che sia bello ma tra il pensare che sia bello e volermela fare ce ne passa sescondo me.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Senti a me, approfondisci.....


Come? Hai consigli?
Di una delle sue amiche sono abbastanza sicura...ha parecchi più anni di noi, ha appena avuto un bambino, non è attraente anche se devo dire è intelligente e molto dolce.
Delle altre due (ormai avrete capito che sono sempre le solite 3 che girano) nnon mi fiso per nulla. Sono entrambe non carinissime ma hanno dalla loro una cosa che a me manca...la dolcezza e la pacatezza.
E' questo che mi fa infuriare...credo che lui cerchi questo in quelle persone...l'essere ammirato e vezzeggiato...senza scontri...
Io ammetto di non essere una persona facile...sono fedele, non mencherei a lui mai di rispetto come sta facendo con me...ma in compenso sono un pò lunatica, anche perchè fra lavoro e figli io sono sempre impegnatissima...mentre lui ha tempo anche per lo sport e per il suo bel cazzeggio.
So che lui prova ancora molta attrazione pe me...ma l'idea che abbia così bisogno di queste coccole  da dionnette frustrate mi rattrista...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io, per il tuo caso......
> 
> poi me dici come uno starebbe tranquillo...





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Settembre 2011)

Cara Ally, le tue sono esattamente le stesse obiezioni che mi formula mia moglie che "becco" spesso a guardare dentro il mio cellulare. Qualdo lo fa la prendo in giro... io non ho (più) nulla da nascondere da anni. ci sono tuttavia una serie di persone che Lei conosce che, ogni tanto, mi mandano qualche messaggio un pò equivoco, giocano, magari fanno un apprezzamento una volta lei ne ha letto uno di una mia collega - solo collega - che faceva apprezzamenti specifici sul mio lato b. Lei si è sentita ferita dal mio "gioco". io la penso esattamente come tuo marito, di mia moglie mi fido ciecamente. e non ho motivo di ritenere che dia adito ad alcunchè nei suoi comportamenti con le altre donne pur essendo molto bella. Da quel momento sto attento a cancellare i messaggi che per sensibilità potrebbero offenderla (anche se non vi è nulla da nascondere). Altra cosa è avere frequentazioni più assidue, andare in piscina o altro. se lo facessi e mia moglie lo scoprisse mi taglia le palle.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhò, di amiche fighe ma comunque per me asessuate ne ho diverse. Posso tranquillamente buttare un occhio al culo e pensare che sia bello ma tra il pensare che sia bello e volermela fare ce ne passa sescondo me.


Ma che uomo sei? Ma scherzi? Se ti vedi con una donna o le salti addosso o non capisco l'esigenza di frequentarla....


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhò, di amiche fighe ma comunque per me asessuate ne ho diverse. Posso tranquillamente buttare un occhio al culo e pensare che sia bello ma tra il pensare che sia bello e volermela fare ce ne passa sescondo me.


Ok, scena: si veste in una certa maniera, bevete un pochettino, quella sera le guardi spesso il didietro, non fai sesso da molto tempo.

Entrate in macchina, lei ha un buon profumo, tra una parola e l'altra esce il riferimento sessuale, magari lei ti chiede "hai notato spesso il mio sedere?", odori il suo profumo, ti ecciti, siete in macchina in un luogo isolato, lei ci sta solo a  fare sesso.

Tu che fai? Prendi la prima stradina a destra e vi sfogate.

Capita, non capita? Mmmm... a me è capitato più di una volta con amiche. Ma non ero fidanzato quando succedeva.


----------



## stellanuova (6 Settembre 2011)

Ally, l'"amica" di mio marito e' un cesso terrificante .....
però se basta avere una sesta che io non ho .....


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ally, l'"amica" di mio marito e' un cesso terrificante .....
> però se basta avere una sesta che io non ho .....


Non avete capito.

Ci sono uomini che dicono: *basta che respira*.
Ci sono uomini che dicono: *tanto al buio non la vedi in faccia*, oppure *mettile il cuscino in faccia, ma quel culetto lo devi provare*.

E' così, che una sia brutta, nei momenti di trasgressione o tradimento non conta nulla. Se te la devi sposare è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Cara Ally, le tue sono esattamente le stesse obiezioni che mi formula mia moglie che "becco" spesso a guardare dentro il mio cellulare. Qualdo lo fa la prendo in giro... io non ho (più) nulla da nascondere da anni. ci sono tuttavia una serie di persone che Lei conosce che, ogni tanto, mi mandano qualche messaggio un pò equivoco, giocano, magari fanno un apprezzamento una volta lei ne ha letto uno di una mia collega - solo collega - che faceva apprezzamenti specifici sul mio lato b. Lei si è sentita ferita dal mio "gioco". io la penso esattamente come tuo marito, di mia moglie mi fido ciecamente. e non ho motivo di ritenere che dia adito ad alcunchè nei suoi comportamenti con le altre donne pur essendo molto bella. Da quel momento sto attento a cancellare i messaggi che per sensibilità potrebbero offenderla (anche se non vi è nulla da nascondere). *Altra cosa è avere frequentazioni più assidue, andare in piscina o altro. se lo facessi e mia moglie lo scoprisse mi taglia le palle.....*
> 
> bastardo dentro


Perche' la tua signora non arriva da marte...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non avete capito.
> 
> Ci sono uomini che dicono: *basta che respira*.
> Ci sono uomini che dicono: *tanto al buio non la vedi in faccia*, oppure *mettile il cuscino in faccia, ma quel culetto lo devi provare*.
> ...


appunto "ci sono uomini"....ma non sono tutti cosi!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, scena: si veste in una certa maniera, bevete un pochettino, quella sera le guardi spesso il didietro, non fai sesso da molto tempo.
> 
> Entrate in macchina, lei ha un buon profumo, tra una parola e l'altra esce il riferimento sessuale, magari lei ti chiede "hai notato spesso il mio sedere?", odori il suo profumo, ti ecciti, siete in macchina in un luogo isolato, lei ci sta solo a  fare sesso.
> 
> ...


Ho la fortuna di lavorare a 10 minuti da casa mia e spesso a pranzo vado a casa. Molte volte, almeno due o tre a settimana, mi capita di andarci con quest'amica che se la incontri per strada è una da torcicollo. Non mi è mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello di buttare giù la battutina ammiccante stile sasso nello stagno per vedere quanti cerchi produce. Per me è completamente asessuata, per diversi motivi, non ultimo il fatto che il marito, anche se non potrei definirlo amico, è comunque una persona che mi stà molto simpatica.

Adesso tu mi dirai: tutto molto bello, ma vorrei vedere come ti metti se magari durante uno di questi pranzi lei cominciasse ad ammiccare e farti capire che ci starebbe. Siccome mai voluto essere uno che predica bene e razzola male, ti risponderò con un esauriente: Bhò, ...zzo ne so io.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto "ci sono uomini"....ma non sono tutti cosi!


No, assolutamente, anzi. Ma ci sono.
Ad esempio avevo un amico (che non vedo ormai da molti mesi, peccato era anche simpaticissimo) che la pensava così e si vantava anche a dirlo in comitiva.

Una volta conobbi in chat una ragazza, che portai nel gruppo. Non era molto bella (di viso assolutamente no) ma aveva delle gambe mozzafiato. Quando la vedeva lui si buttava senza dignità, solo per arrivare allo scopo...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho la fortuna di lavorare a 10 minuti da casa mia e spesso a pranzo vado a casa. Molte volte, almeno due o tre a settimana, mi capita di andarci con quest'amica che se la incontri per strada è una da torcicollo. Non mi è mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello di buttare giù la battutina ammiccante stile sasso nello stagno per vedere quanti cerchi produce. *Per me è completamente asessuata, per diversi motivi, non ultimo il fatto che il marito, anche se non potrei definirlo amico, è comunque una persona che mi stà molto simpatica.
> *
> Adesso tu mi dirai: tutto molto bello, ma vorrei vedere come ti metti se magari durante uno di questi pranzi lei cominciasse ad ammiccare e farti capire che ci starebbe. Siccome mai voluto essere uno che predica bene e razzola male, ti risponderò con un esauriente: Bhò, ...zzo ne so io.


C'avrei scommesso Evaristo....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma se la bonazza fosse stata single, ce facevi fa' le ragnatele?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellanuova (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto "ci sono uomini"....ma non sono tutti cosi!


Anche io pensavo che non fossero tutti così o cmq che non lo fosse mio marito :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, assolutamente, anzi. Ma ci sono.
> Ad esempio avevo un amico (che non vedo ormai da molti mesi, peccato era anche simpaticissimo) che la pensava così e si vantava anche a dirlo in comitiva.
> 
> Una volta conobbi in chat una ragazza, che portai nel gruppo. Non era molto bella (di viso assolutamente no) ma aveva delle gambe mozzafiato. Quando la vedeva lui si buttava senza dignità, solo per arrivare allo scopo...


io ho degli amici "uomini" che conosco da anni e che non hanno mai avuto nei miei confronti atteggiamenti particolari! poi ovvio che ci sono quelli che vogliono solo una cosa...ma non si può generalizzare


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Altra cosa è avere frequentazioni più assidue, andare in piscina o altro. se lo facessi e mia moglie lo scoprisse mi taglia le palle.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Appunto!
Soprattutto quando lo penso a lavorare...lui in piscina a fare il coglione e io al lavoro e poi di filato a casa a tenere i bimbi.
Quindi? Cosa dovrei fare? Io che è andato in piscina l'ho saputo leggendogli i messaggi...come faccio a chiedrgli spiegazioni.
Boh, sono piuttosto sfiduciata...ed è pericoloso...perchè davvero, non farei fatica a conquistare un uomo...è quello che lui non capisce...non lo faccio perchè non ne ho voglia e perchè non è nelle mie corde...ma mi sento arrabbiatissima a saperlo in compagnia di quelle donnette...sta giocando con il fuoco...
Ally


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho la fortuna di lavorare a 10 minuti da casa mia e spesso a pranzo vado a casa. Molte volte, almeno due o tre a settimana, mi capita di andarci con quest'amica che se la incontri per strada è una da torcicollo. Non mi è mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello di buttare giù la battutina ammiccante stile sasso nello stagno per vedere quanti cerchi produce. Per me è completamente asessuata, per diversi motivi, non ultimo il fatto che il marito, anche se non potrei definirlo amico, è comunque una persona che mi stà molto simpatica.
> 
> Adesso tu mi dirai: tutto molto bello, ma vorrei vedere come ti metti se magari durante uno di questi pranzi lei cominciasse ad ammiccare e farti capire che ci starebbe. *Siccome mai voluto essere uno che predica bene e razzola male, ti risponderò con un esauriente: Bhò, ...zzo ne so io.*


Appunto, il contesto a volte distorce molte cose. E' come quando bevi troppo, diventi sbrillo e perdi un poco di inibizioni. In quei momenti particolari ti potresti eccitare sessualmente, e se c'è pure l'invito a proseguire:

- o diventi ghiaccio e combatti contro l'universo che ti sfida (è dura), e magari lei ti giudica pure male...
- o ti lasci andare, alla fine siete soli uomo e donna che in quel momento potete farlo


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Soprattutto quando lo penso a lavorare...lui in piscina a fare il coglione e io al lavoro e poi di filato a casa a tenere i bimbi.
> Quindi? Cosa dovrei fare? Io che è andato in piscina l'ho saputo leggendogli i messaggi...come faccio a chiedrgli spiegazioni.
> Boh, sono piuttosto sfiduciata...ed è pericoloso...perchè davvero, non farei fatica a conquistare un uomo...è quello che lui non capisce...non lo faccio perchè non ne ho voglia e perchè non è nelle mie corde...ma mi sento arrabbiatissima a saperlo in compagnia di quelle donnette...sta giocando con il fuoco...
> Ally


Fallo lavorare in casa, anche tu devi avere il tuo tempo.
Per te e per voi.

Detto questo, ti parla una che la vede pressappoco come tuo marito.
Rischi tu a impedirgli ciò che è stato normale fino a poco tempo fa.
Rischi che lui si infastidisca, disamori, rischi di creare una situazione di incomprensione.
Rischi di porre le basi per una frattura.
Lo so che entrambi dovete stare bene nel matrimonio.
Ma invece di pretendere, prova a capire il suo punto di vista. Provate ad arrivare a un compromesso.
Altrimenti, metti in conto un degrado possibile del vostro matrimonio.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

cmq, leggendo questo 3d sono sempre felice di aver deciso che mai più chiederò o proporrò fedeltà sessuale.
Cheppalle tutti 'sti problemi per due amici o amiche...
Piuttosto sola.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho degli amici "uomini" che conosco da anni e che non hanno mai avuto nei miei confronti atteggiamenti particolari! poi ovvio che ci sono quelli che vogliono solo una cosa...ma non si può generalizzare


Bisogna essere intelligenti anche: è logico che se una amica mi piace e mi trovo con lei casualmente in una situazione potenzialmente piccante e lei non mi da alcun segnale, io devo essere in grado di capirlo, sebbene lo vorrei tanto. Ma meglio starsi fermi che perdere davvero la stima in una persona che ti conosce così bene e magari non rivederla più.
Ma lo stesso vale al contrario: un mio amico, sposato ma con la moglie in Francia, mi raccontò che una ragazza gli andava dietro ammiccando. Una volta si trovò da solo in auto con lei, e lei gli ha chiesto di fare sesso. Lui invece l'ha allontanata e le ha detto che teneva troppo alla moglie e alla figlia. E se questa storia non fosse stata vera, non penso me l'avrebbe nemmeno raccontata, visto che aveva solo da perdere a farla uscire fuori...
Certo che gli uomini non sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Soprattutto quando lo penso a lavorare...lui in piscina a fare il coglione e io al lavoro e poi di filato a casa a tenere i bimbi.
> Quindi? Cosa dovrei fare? Io che è andato in piscina l'ho saputo leggendogli i messaggi...come faccio a chiedrgli spiegazioni.
> Boh, sono piuttosto sfiduciata...ed è pericoloso...perchè davvero, non farei fatica a conquistare un uomo...è quello che lui non capisce...non lo faccio perchè non ne ho voglia e perchè non è nelle mie corde...ma mi sento arrabbiatissima a saperlo in compagnia di quelle donnette...sta giocando con il fuoco...
> Ally


Per me ti danno fastidio comportamenti e messaggi perché pensi che ci sia o ci potrebbe essere altro. Lui spergiura innocenza, ma hai un'inquietudine dentro.
Verifica.
Quando sai che deve avere un'uscita innocente organizzati con i bambini e seguilo o fallo seguire.
Se i rapporti sono quelli che ti dice ti rassicuri, no?


----------



## stellanuova (6 Settembre 2011)

Ma scusa Ally, solo tu devi pensare ai bambini ?
Devi dirgli che i compiti gravosi di famiglia devono essere divisi equamente.
Se tu hai poco tempo libero causa prole, prenditi piu' spazio, una parte di quello che lui dedica al suo cazzeggio.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ma scusa Ally, solo tu devi pensare ai bambini ?
> Devi dirgli che i compiti gravosi di famiglia devono essere divisi equamente.
> Se tu hai poco tempo libero causa prole, prenditi piu' spazio, una parte di quello che lui dedica al suo cazzeggio.


detto perfettamente, quoto e riquoto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2011)

Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è non mettere la mano su nessuno: ribadisco, io per carattere e interessi ho prevalentemente amicizie e frequentazioni maschili, mi dicono che sono ancora abbastanza attraente, una volta messo in chiaro che non cerco avventure quando sono con amici e colleghi maschi non civetto e non provoco: mi è capitato certamente di ricevere avances che non avevo incoraggiato, ho detto di no e non ho mai mancato di rispetto a nessuno uscendo con i miei amici.
Mi è capitato di passare una sera ad asciugare le lacrime di un amico tradito, da allora per lui sono come una sorella e per me i miei amici sono sacri: quando mio marito è stato geloso, l'ho rassicurato, non mi ha mai chiesto di non frequentarli perchè ha troppo rispetto di me per farlo. La fedeltà non è clausura, è esercizio di libertà.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io, a meno che l'amica non ti dica nulla fisicamente. Ma in questo caso non perderei tempo nemmeno ad andarci a cena: ci andrei con un amico maschio per parlare di cazzate, calcio e macchine, o con mia moglie.
> 
> Con le amiche con cui uscivo da solo, anche se non c'era interesse, in alcune situazioni mi prendeva un desiderio sessuale. Altrimenti non ci uscivo. E *di cosa parleresti con una donna che non ti interessa minimamente*? Di politica?


Vuoi dire che se, non c'è l'interesse sessuale, in una donna non trovi niente per cui valga la pena frequentarla?

E parlare di politica, di filosofia, di religione, di amore o di sesso con una donna piacevole ma che non ti ispira sessualmente lo trovi inutile?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è non mettere la mano su nessuno: ribadisco, io per carattere e interessi ho prevalentemente amicizie e frequentazioni maschili, mi dicono che sono ancora abbastanza attraente, una volta messo in chiaro che non cerco avventure quando sono con amici e colleghi maschi non civetto e non provoco: mi è capitato certamente di ricevere avances che non avevo incoraggiato, ho detto di no e non ho mai mancato di rispetto a nessuno uscendo con i miei amici.
> Mi è capitato di passare una sera ad asciugare le lacrime di un amico tradito, da allora per lui sono come una sorella e per me i miei amici sono sacri: quando mio marito è stato geloso, l'ho rassicurato, non mi ha mai chiesto di non frequentarli perchè ha troppo rispetto di me per farlo. La fedeltà non è clausura, è esercizio di libertà.


Plaudo, quoto e approvo, epr quanto vale.
E' già un meraviglioso post senza bisogno di lodi.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fallo lavorare in casa, anche tu devi avere il tuo tempo.
> Per te e per voi.
> 
> Detto questo, ti parla una che la vede pressappoco come tuo marito.
> ...


Sono mesi che non gli dico più nulla, esce una volta a settimana con gli amici, non chiedo nemmeno più chi c'era oltre aagli amici che ben conosco.
Anche perchè quando gli ho chiesto apertamente dche preferirei non vedesse più da solo (soprattutto di sera) le sue amichette e che, se le voleva incontrare, poteva coinvolgermi, mi ha risposto che ero folle e irragionevole e che per nulla al mondo avrebbe acconsentito.
E certo...come mi sono potuta permettere...non fa mica nulla di male lui...sono le sue amichette tanto care...io sono una vera strega a non fidarmi della sua virtù!
Infatti...continui pure...peccato che sono io che mi sto disamorando.
Dici di trovare una soluzione perchè se no, povera stella, lo faccio sentire frustrato e scontento? Ma l'ho trovata...eccome se l'ho trovata.
Infatti ho deciso che avrò anche io la mia serata di libertà con amici e amiche...poi...se mi corteggeranno (e succederà) lui dovrà fidarsi del mio sangue freddo.
Ally


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che se, non c'è l'interesse sessuale, in una donna non trovi niente per cui valga la pena frequentarla?
> 
> E parlare di politica, di filosofia, di religione, di amore o di sesso con una donna piacevole ma che non ti ispira sessualmente lo trovi inutile?


No! Io dico questo: se sono fidanzato o sposato ed ho la possibilità di frequentare altre persone, non ho bisogno di fare stare in pensiero la mia compagna uscendo da solo con 1, 2, 3 amiche. Esco con un amico e parlo di cose da uomo. O esco con un gruppo di amici con la mia donna.
In genere non dico che non si possa frequentare una amica, assolutamente. Ma in questo contesto ci vuole un pò di intelligenza e rispetto nei confronti della propria moglie


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è non mettere la mano su nessuno: ribadisco, io per carattere e interessi ho prevalentemente amicizie e frequentazioni maschili, mi dicono che sono ancora abbastanza attraente, una volta messo in chiaro che non cerco avventure quando sono con amici e colleghi maschi non civetto e non provoco: mi è capitato certamente di ricevere avances che non avevo incoraggiato, ho detto di no e non ho mai mancato di rispetto a nessuno uscendo con i miei amici.
> Mi è capitato di passare una sera ad asciugare le lacrime di un amico tradito, da allora per lui sono come una sorella e per me i miei amici sono sacri: quando mio marito è stato geloso, l'ho rassicurato, non mi ha mai chiesto di non frequentarli perchè ha troppo rispetto di me per farlo. La fedeltà non è clausura, è esercizio di libertà.


quoto a approvo!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

*Ally*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono mesi che non gli dico più nulla, esce una volta a settimana con gli amici, non chiedo nemmeno più chi c'era oltre aagli amici che ben conosco.
> Anche perchè quando gli ho chiesto apertamente dche preferirei non vedesse più da solo (soprattutto di sera) le sue amichette e che, se le voleva incontrare, poteva coinvolgermi, mi ha risposto che ero folle e irragionevole e che per nulla al mondo avrebbe acconsentito.
> E certo...come mi sono potuta permettere...non fa mica nulla di male lui...sono le sue amichette tanto care...io sono una vera strega a non fidarmi della sua virtù!
> Infatti...continui pure...peccato che sono io che mi sto disamorando.
> ...


Perché non verifichi, invece di iniziare una gara a chi si allontana più velocemente?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che se, non c'è l'interesse sessuale, in una donna non trovi niente per cui valga la pena frequentarla?
> 
> E parlare di politica, di filosofia, di religione, di amore o di sesso con una donna piacevole ma che non ti ispira sessualmente lo trovi inutile?


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono mesi che non gli dico più nulla, esce una volta a settimana con gli amici, non chiedo nemmeno più chi c'era oltre aagli amici che ben conosco.
> Anche perchè quando gli ho chiesto apertamente dche preferirei non vedesse più da solo (soprattutto di sera) le sue amichette e che, se le voleva incontrare, poteva coinvolgermi, mi ha risposto che ero folle e irragionevole e che per nulla al mondo avrebbe acconsentito.
> E certo...come mi sono potuta permettere...non fa mica nulla di male lui...sono le sue amichette tanto care...io sono una vera strega a non fidarmi della sua virtù!
> Infatti...continui pure...peccato che sono io che mi sto disamorando.
> ...



Io ho detto che dovete stare entrambi bene nel matrimonio.
Che dovresti metterlo sotto a lavorare perchè tu possa avere il tuo tempo per te come lui ne ha per se stesso.
E uscire con amici e amiche, mi spiace, ma non ci vedo nulla di male. E se ti corteggiano, sarà responsabilità tua dire di sì o di no.

Parlagli. Diglielo che ti stai disamorando. Digli che non pretendi che non veda le sue amiche ma che deve rassicurarti in qualche modo. Molte persone, maschi e femmine, sono duri di comprendonio.
Dagli ancora la possibilità di capire quanto ti senti a disaglio, dagli modo di spiegarsi, digli che rischiate. 
E cerca di capire il suo punto di vista, come lui deve cercare di capire il tuo. Ma andarsi incontro, non giudicare solo perchè tu non hai il suo stesso modo di gestire le amicizie.


----------



## tesla (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> o per svariati coffee (come li chiama lui)


questa parola mi fa venire la pelle d'oca: tipico gigioneggiamento, con giovanilismo intrinseco e piacioneria. 
non so se innocuo, non so se pericoloso (l'atteggiamento); di sicuro a me metterebbe addosso una grande inquietudine.


----------



## stellanuova (6 Settembre 2011)

Ally, fai solo bene !
Esci anche tu e divertiti, non c'e' nulla di male.
Non raccontare niente se non che sei stata bene.
Vedrai che prima o poi scatta l'interrogatorio.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No! Io dico questo: se sono fidanzato o sposato ed ho la possibilità di frequentare altre persone, non ho bisogno di fare stare in pensiero la mia compagna uscendo da solo con 1, 2, 3 amiche. Esco con un amico e *parlo di cose da uomo*. O esco con un gruppo di amici con la mia donna.
> In genere non dico che non si possa frequentare una amica, assolutamente. Ma in questo contesto ci vuole un pò di intelligenza e rispetto nei confronti della propria moglie


Ma le gare di rutti le fate?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No! Io dico questo: se sono fidanzato o sposato ed ho la possibilità di frequentare altre persone, non ho bisogno di fare stare in pensiero la mia compagna uscendo da solo con 1, 2, 3 amiche. Esco con un amico e parlo di cose da uomo. O esco con un gruppo di amici con la mia donna.
> In genere non dico che non si possa frequentare una amica, assolutamente. Ma in questo contesto ci vuole un pò di intelligenza e rispetto nei confronti della propria moglie


in questo caso ci vuole anche la fiducia della moglie nei confornti del marito! se le tue amiche "esistevano" prima dell'inizio della nostra storia perchè dovrei fartele "abbandonare"?????


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è non mettere la mano su nessuno: ribadisco, io per carattere e interessi ho prevalentemente amicizie e frequentazioni maschili, mi dicono che sono ancora abbastanza attraente, una volta messo in chiaro che non cerco avventure quando sono con amici e colleghi maschi non civetto e non provoco: mi è capitato certamente di ricevere avances che non avevo incoraggiato, ho detto di no e non ho mai mancato di rispetto a nessuno uscendo con i miei amici.
> Mi è capitato di passare una sera ad asciugare le lacrime di un amico tradito, da allora per lui sono come una sorella e per me i miei amici sono sacri: quando mio marito è stato geloso, l'ho rassicurato, non mi ha mai chiesto di non frequentarli perchè ha troppo rispetto di me per farlo. La fedeltà non è clausura, è esercizio di libertà.


 ti condivido ma la questione di ally è diversa


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che se, non c'è l'interesse sessuale, in una donna non trovi niente per cui valga la pena frequentarla?
> 
> E parlare di politica, di filosofia, di religione, di amore o di sesso con una donna piacevole ma che non ti ispira sessualmente lo trovi inutile?


No! Io dico questo: se sono fidanzato o sposato ed ho la possibilità di frequentare altre persone, non ho bisogno di fare stare in pensiero la mia compagna uscendo da solo con 1, 2, 3 amiche. Esco con un amico e parlo di cose da uomo. O esco con un gruppo di amici con la mia donna.
In genere non dico che non si possa frequentare una amica, assolutamente. Ma sinceramente stare lì a organizzarmi delle serate solo per uscire con una donna che non mi piace... ma tu davvero lo faresti? Serate, non una, due, tante... Ma in questo contesto ci vuole un pò di intelligenza e rispetto nei confronti della propria moglie.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che lui prova ancora molta attrazione pe me...ma *l'idea che abbia così bisogno di queste coccole  da dionnette frustrate mi rattrista*...


Sei sicura che siano poi così frustrate? Flirtare e coccolare non è necessariamente indice di frustrazione sai. Può semplicemente essere un modo più leggero di prendere la vita e i rapporti umani. Io ho diversi amici con cui mi scambio carinerie, ma non mi sento per questo una frustrata, nè un'adolescente, anzi.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> questa parola mi fa venire la pelle d'oca: tipico gigioneggiamento, con giovanilismo intrinseco e piacioneria.
> non so se innocuo, non so se pericoloso (l'atteggiamento); di sicuro a me metterebbe addosso una grande inquietudine.


Esatto!
Non per nulla ho voluto inserire la parola.
Mi sono venuti i brividi...mi sembrava di leggere le stronzatine di un quindicenne...
Ally


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No! Io dico questo: se sono fidanzato o sposato ed ho la possibilità di frequentare altre persone, non ho bisogno di fare stare in pensiero la mia compagna uscendo da solo con 1, 2, 3 amiche. Esco con un amico e parlo di cose da uomo. O esco con un gruppo di amici con la mia donna.
> In genere non dico che non si possa frequentare una amica, assolutamente. Ma in questo contesto ci vuole un pò di intelligenza e rispetto nei confronti della propria moglie


E il rispetto verso di te ? Allora siccome sono sposato o fidanzato, la mia amica, quella con la quale fino al giorno prima mi ci sono divertito come un matto, non la posso più vedere ? Facciamo che una volta ci porto pure la fidanzata, vede quello che faccio con la mia amica, e se, nonostante tutto continua ad essere infastidita, è un problema suo...non mio, problema che io sono più che disposto a risolvere insieme a lei, ma la soluzione non è proprio quella di smettere di vedere la mia amica...........What You See Is What You Get......


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ally, fai solo bene !
> Esci anche tu e divertiti, non c'e' nulla di male.
> Non raccontare niente se non che sei stata bene.
> Vedrai che prima o poi scatta l'interrogatorio.


si vabbè...ma che è sta guerra! ma che cavolo di rapporto di coppia è un rapporto vissuto in questo modo!


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono mesi che non gli dico più nulla, esce una volta a settimana con gli amici, non chiedo nemmeno più chi c'era oltre aagli amici che ben conosco.
> Anche perchè quando gli ho chiesto apertamente dche preferirei non vedesse più da solo (soprattutto di sera) le sue amichette e che, se le voleva incontrare, poteva coinvolgermi, mi ha risposto che ero folle e irragionevole e che per nulla al mondo avrebbe acconsentito.
> E certo...come mi sono potuta permettere...non fa mica nulla di male lui...sono le sue amichette tanto care...io sono una vera strega a non fidarmi della sua virtù!
> Infatti...continui pure...peccato che *sono io che mi sto disamorando*.
> ...


E' la soluzione. Faglielo capire. Dagli meno attenzioni e resta fredda alle sue. E... non dare nemmeno spiegazioni: se è intelligente capisce...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> in questo caso ci vuole anche la fiducia della moglie nei confornti del marito! se le tue amiche "esistevano" prima dell'inizio della nostra storia perchè dovrei fartele "abbandonare"?????


No no, queste non esistevano. Ha sempre avuto tante amiche donne ma quel paio che frequenta ora sono delle new entry di un tre anni fa...una manco la conosco...vedi un pò tu...


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

con gli amici sono cameratesca e i toni sono, appunto amichevoli, non ammiccanti.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E il rispetto verso di te ? Allora siccome sono sposato o fidanzato, la mia amica, quella con la quale fino al giorno prima mi ci sono divertito come un matto, non la posso più vedere ? Facciamo che una volta ci porto pure la fidanzata, vede quello che faccio con la mia amica, e se, nonostante tutto continua ad essere infastidita, è un problema suo...non mio, problema che io sono più che disposto a risolvere insieme a lei, ma la soluzione non è proprio quella di smettere di vedere la mia amica...........What You See Is What You Get......


l'avevo già scritto io! ma il tuo post è più bello!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' la soluzione. Faglielo capire. Dagli meno attenzioni e resta fredda alle sue. E... non dare nemmeno spiegazioni: se è intelligente capisce...


Cazzo, nei rapporti si parla e si è sinceri cribbio, altrimenti che cazzo vi mettete insieme a fare?
Scopatevi gli amici e stop.

Se è intelligente capisce.... cristo santo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2011)

fai benissimo a mettere un po' di pepe... ci sta! però, se fai la strega e lo stressi... lo spingi a stare con le amiche, che magari poi... queste sono innocue... una sera ne arriva una carina, che lo fa ridere... scherzare... mentre tu gli tieni il muso, lo spaventi al punto che non ti coinvolge perchè ha paura che tu faccia una scenata... sai che cosa ho scoperto in questi mesi di confronti ed esperimenti?
L'intimo nuovo, specie se particolarmente osè, e messo per andare a lavorare come fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo, ha effetti collaterali sorprendenti.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *E il rispetto verso di te ? Allora siccome sono sposato o fidanzato, la mia amica, quella con la quale fino al giorno prima mi ci sono divertito come un matto, non la posso più vedere ?* Facciamo che una volta ci porto pure la fidanzata, vede quello che faccio con la mia amica, e se, nonostante tutto continua ad essere infastidita, è un problema suo...non mio, problema che io sono più che disposto a risolvere insieme a lei, ma la soluzione non è proprio quella di smettere di vedere la mia amica...........What You See Is What You Get......


Ok, ma ragioniamo da egoisti. Tu dici la parte in grassetto. *La tua amica*.
Bene, vediamo se la tua donna esce con il suo amichetto che frequentava prima di conoscere te. Vedrai poi come la sera a letto bolli di rabbia...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

ti trovo molto bambino.
L'amicizia ha un valore sacro. Non si mette da parte come carne da surgelare.


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo, nei rapporti si parla e si è sinceri cribbio, altrimenti che cazzo vi mettete insieme a fare?
> Scopatevi gli amici e stop.
> 
> Se è intelligente capisce.... cristo santo....


Per me lui ha già capito benissimo, ma vuole far come gli pare senza preoccuparsi di come si sente Ally.
Se lei facesse altrettanto si sentirebbe solo autorizzato a continuare come fa.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Cazzo, nei rapporti si parla e si è sinceri cribbio, *altrimenti che cazzo vi mettete insieme a fare?
> Scopatevi gli amici e stop.
> 
> Se è intelligente capisce.... cristo santo....


Ma se uno dei due non lo è, perchè devo porgergli la mia guancia anche? 
Io te lo faccio capire intanto, *visto che te ne ho già parlato*.
Poi per il fatto del matrimonio, io ritengo sempre che ci si sposa troppo facilmente...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto "ci sono uomini"....ma non sono tutti cosi!


Quoto


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> con gli amici sono cameratesca e i toni sono, appunto amichevoli, non ammiccanti.


Ecco, come al solito Minerva ci azzecca.

Sono i mezzi di comunicazione odierni che creano sfracelli. Quante volte mi capita di salutare, ad esempio, l'amica di cui parlavo prima, con un Ciao Bella Gnocca: solo che a leggerlo su un sms si può travisare, mentre sentendolo, si è sicuri che il Ciao Bella Gnocca e solamente un vezzeggiativo cameratesco.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ti trovo molto bambino.
> *L'amicizia ha un valore sacro. Non si mette da parte come carne da surgelare*.


quoto e approvo! i miei amici non si toccano....per nessun motivo


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No! Io dico questo: se sono fidanzato o sposato ed ho la possibilità di frequentare altre persone, non ho bisogno di fare stare in pensiero la mia compagna uscendo da solo con 1, 2, 3 amiche. *Esco con un amico e parlo di cose da uomo*. O esco con un gruppo di amici con la mia donna.
> In genere non dico che non si possa frequentare una amica, assolutamente. Ma sinceramente stare lì a organizzarmi delle serate solo per uscire con una donna che non mi piace... ma tu davvero lo faresti? Serate, non una, due, tante... Ma in questo contesto ci vuole un pò di intelligenza e rispetto nei confronti della propria moglie.


Hai una visione dei rapporti umani molto diversa dalla mia.

Io non trovo che sia una perdita di tempo uscire con uomini per cui non provo attrazione.
Nella mia vita c'è spazio per i discorsi da uomo o da donna. Quando sono dall'estetista a farmi le unghie mi piace ciacolare sorseggiando il caffè che mi offrono sempre, quando esco con il mio amico lo ascolto lamentarsi dei suoi casini sul lavoro e so di saperlo ascoltare meglio di qualunque suo amico o collega.

Nel mio cielo brillano tante stelle... e io non ho smesso di alzare la testa e contemplarle solo perchè reputo che una sia la più bella.
Per me il matrimonio è condividere la vita con una persona, non smettere di vivere la propria.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ti trovo molto bambino.
> L'amicizia ha un valore sacro. Non si mette da parte come carne da surgelare.


*L'amicizia ha un valore sacro*...
Ok, all'altare però, prima di dire sì per la vita a tua moglie, mettici un preambolo: moglie mia, ti do fiducia, fedeltà e ti giuro amore eterno e starò con te anche nei momenti di malattia. Tutto questo ti prometto. *Ma non toccarmi le amiche eh*, che quelle sono *sacre *(il *sacre *pronunciato ad alta voce davanti il prete, mi raccomando)


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, ma ragioniamo da egoisti. Tu dici la parte in grassetto. *La tua amica*.
> Bene, vediamo se la tua donna esce con il suo amichetto che frequentava prima di conoscere te. Vedrai poi come la sera a letto bolli di rabbia...


Potrei cominciare a ribollire di rabbia solo se:

(a) si ostina a non farmelo conoscere
(b) usa scuse cretine per il punto (a) 
(c) addebita il mio volere il punto (a) ad una mia insicurezza verso di lei

Non è gelosia. E' condivisione. Non pretendo di voler conoscere tutte le persone con cui esci, ma se tutte le settimane che manda in terra Cristo, ti devi fare l'aperitivo col tuo amico del cuore, che cacchio ti costa una volta farmelo conoscere ? E, bada bene che questo è ancora più importante: non me lo devi far conoscere perchè così dopo mi tranquillizzo....me lo devi far conoscere perchè è un tuo amico e tu vuoi che io lo conosca....è condivisione.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto e approvo! i miei amici non si toccano....per nessun motivo


Scusami ma un matrimonio non finto prevede scelte e sacrifici: tu scegli la tua donna e la poni davanti agli amici e parenti.

Mi dispiace ma così non andiamo da nessuna parte: gli altri vengono dopo. Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, prima viene chi ti sposi.
Altrimenti si resta a casa con i genitori e gli amici per uscire a farsi la pizzella senza impegni.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> *L'amicizia ha un valore sacro*...
> Ok, all'altare però, prima di dire sì per la vita a tua moglie, mettici un preambolo: moglie mia, ti do fiducia, fedeltà e ti giuro amore eterno e starò con te anche nei momenti di malattia. Tutto questo ti prometto. *Ma non toccarmi le amiche eh*, che quelle sono *sacre *(il *sacre *pronunciato ad alta voce davanti il prete, mi raccomando)


Io non vorrei essere amica tua, sapendo di potere essere scaricata quando appare la tua donna. Oltretutto, che ci faresti a fare con me, dovresti forse parlarmi di politica o calcio? E non so neppure ruttare.
Poi la donna ti pianta, e che fai, torni a chiedere a me oppure ogni volta ti rifai tutto il giro di amicizie?

No, sono certa che tu non ti metteresti mai con una come me, ma io non sarei mai amica di uno come te...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai benissimo a mettere un po' di pepe... ci sta! però, se fai la strega e lo stressi... lo spingi a stare con le amiche, che magari poi... queste sono innocue... una sera ne arriva una carina, che lo fa ridere... scherzare... mentre tu gli tieni il muso, lo spaventi al punto che non ti coinvolge perchè ha paura che tu faccia una scenata... sai che cosa ho scoperto in questi mesi di confronti ed esperimenti?
> L'intimo nuovo, specie se particolarmente osè, e messo per andare a lavorare come fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo, ha effetti collaterali sorprendenti.


No, ma che scenata. Non ho mai fatto una scenta in vita mia a nessuna...ho troppo rispetto per me stessa.
Tenere il muso? Nemmeno, è che mi sto staccando, prima mi ingelosivo...ora sempre meno...in fondo ha tutta la libertà che vuole.
Il suo lavoro non lo costringe a ritmi molto stressanti per cui riesce a ritagliarsi ancora spazi suoi, una volta a settimana esce dal lavoro e va direttamente a cena con gli amici o dove diavolo vuole...ritornando alla una di notte.
Credo che le streghe siano altre.
Che poi lui non sia un marito pessimo lo ammetto...quando ho bisogno lui c'è ed è bravo e presente con i bimbi...solo credo che ci marci a fare lo gnorri e quello che si sente offeso per la mia scarsa fiducia.
Insisto...un uomo adulto non si mettere a scrivere cazzate e carinerie alle amichette.
Ally


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami ma un matrimonio non finto prevede scelte e sacrifici: tu scegli la tua donna e la poni davanti agli amici e parenti.
> 
> Mi dispiace ma così non andiamo da nessuna parte: gli altri vengono dopo. Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, prima viene chi ti sposi.
> Altrimenti si resta a casa con i genitori e gli amici per uscire a farsi la pizzella senza impegni.


Un matrimonio prevede condivisione di valori fondamentali.
Sposa chi non ritiene importante e sacra l'amicizia Andy.


----------



## stellanuova (6 Settembre 2011)

Vorrei spiegare il mio intervento di prima.
Non significa entrare in guerra.
Se lui non vuole assolutamente che lei partecipi alle sue uscite con le sue amiche
e' giusto che anche lei si ritagli degli spazi per uscire con chi le pare.
Siccome lui non e' abituato a questo e la vede sempre in casa con i bambini
si domandera' come mai questo cambiamento.
Non sospettera' ma gli dara' fastidio soprattutto se lei non gli raccontera' per
filo e per segno ogni cosa che e' successa. 
Magari poi qualche domandina su se stesso se la pone.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai una visione dei rapporti umani molto diversa dalla mia.
> 
> Io non trovo che sia una perdita di tempo uscire con uomini per cui non provo attrazione.
> Nella mia vita c'è spazio per i discorsi da uomo o da donna. Quando sono dall'estetista a farmi le unghie mi piace ciacolare sorseggiando il caffè che mi offrono sempre, quando esco con il mio amico lo ascolto lamentarsi dei suoi casini sul lavoro e so di saperlo ascoltare meglio di qualunque suo amico o collega.
> ...


Nessuno lo mette in dubbio che ognuno deve rimanere se stesso nel matrimonio.
Deve vivere la vita propria, ma... *non avere una vita propria*. Sei in una unione intima con un'altra persona. E se uscire solo con amiche è la tua vita propria, allora hai anche il diritto di fare quello che vuoi con chiunque? E che è il matrimonio?
Me lo spieghi cosa significa? Solo mandare a scuola un figlio? Mentre i genitori escono per i fatti propri con gli amici?


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vorrei spiegare il mio intervento di prima.
> Non significa entrare in guerra.
> Se lui non vuole assolutamente che lei partecipi alle sue uscite con le sue amiche
> e' giusto che anche lei si ritagli degli spazi per uscire con chi le pare.
> ...


E se non gli desse per nulla fastidio?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nessuno lo mette in dubbio che ognuno deve rimanere se stesso nel matrimonio.
> Deve vivere la vita propria, ma... *non avere una vita propria*. Sei in una unione intima con un'altra persona. E se uscire solo con amiche è la tua vita propria, allora hai anche il diritto di fare quello che vuoi con chiunque? E che è il matrimonio?
> Me lo spieghi cosa significa? Solo mandare a scuola un figlio? Mentre i genitori escono per i fatti propri con gli amici?



argh!!!!!


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nessuno lo mette in dubbio che ognuno deve rimanere se stesso nel matrimonio.
> Deve vivere la vita propria, ma... *non avere una vita propria*. Sei in una unione intima con un'altra persona. E se uscire solo con amiche è la tua vita propria, allora hai anche il diritto di fare quello che vuoi con chiunque? E che è il matrimonio?
> Me lo spieghi cosa significa? Solo mandare a scuola un figlio? Mentre i genitori escono per i fatti propri con gli amici?


Ci sono matrimoni così.
Ma Ally non è d'accordo.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non vorrei essere amica tua, sapendo di potere essere scaricata quando appare la tua donna. Oltretutto, che ci faresti a fare con me, dovresti forse parlarmi di politica o calcio? E non so neppure ruttare.
> Poi la donna ti pianta, e che fai, torni a chiedere a me oppure ogni volta ti rifai tutto il giro di amicizie?
> 
> No, sono certa che tu non ti metteresti mai con una come me, ma io non sarei mai amica di uno come te...


Ma lo stesso vale per me, se passiamo a questi discorsi frivoli di *io non sono amico tuo* e *tu non sei amica mia*.

Se tu fossi mia amica e io mi sposo, e se tu sei ancora single e ti va di uscire con me, io ti rispondo: ok, ti va se porto mia moglie?

Se a te non piace avere come amici uomini sposati che non lasciano la moglie a casa quando esci con loro, beh, lo stesso vale anche per me.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrei cominciare a ribollire di rabbia solo se:
> 
> (a) si ostina a non farmelo conoscere
> (b) usa scuse cretine per il punto (a)
> ...


Io ho diversi amici che non voglio far conoscere a mio marito, perchè sono amici miei e punto. A mio marito non frega niente di conoscerli e ai miei amici nemmeno. E' una cosa tanto strana?


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho diversi amici che non voglio far conoscere a mio marito, perchè sono amici miei e punto. A mio marito non frega niente di conoscerli e ai miei amici nemmeno. E' una cosa tanto strana?


Un po'.
Se si tratta di colleghi è un conto, amici un altro.
Non ci saranno costanti frequentazioni con amici appresso, ma è normale trovare occasioni per farli conoscere e mischiare gli amici. Non si saranno visti solo al pranzo di nozze.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma lo stesso vale per me, se passiamo a questi discorsi frivoli di *io non sono amico tuo* e *tu non sei amica mia*.
> 
> Se tu fossi mia amica e io mi sposo, e se tu sei ancora single e ti va di uscire con me, io ti rispondo: ok, ti va se porto mia moglie?
> 
> Se a te non piace avere come amici uomini sposati che non lasciano la moglie a casa quando esci con loro, beh, lo stesso vale anche per me.


non vado mai contro una donna. non contribuisco a creare malumore tra compagni. Se esco con un amico impegnato e ho bisogno di parlargli di cose personali, no, non vorrei una estranea al seguito. In genere cerco di conoscere le compagne dei miei amici, perchè voglio bene ai miei amici. Così che non siano estranee. Ma se questo non succede, e la moglie/compagna è gelosa, no, non ci esco per non essere d'intralcio. Ma i miei amici sanno che non è giusto non poter concedere più un briciolo di tempo a tu per tu se io ho bisogno.
Io rispetto il desiderio di condivisione che c'è tra il mio compagno e i suoi amici, come lui rispetta sommamente la condivisione tra me e lui stesso. sono livelli che solo in parte si intersecano.
Non si tratta di lasciare la moglie con lo straccio a casa mentre tu ti diverti. 

Io cmq sono certamente esasperata da una situazione in cui non potevo uscire neppure con una amica femmina.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ci sono matrimoni così.
> Ma Ally non è d'accordo.


Ma qui sembra che io sia Grimilde la strega...che lo chiuda a doppia mandata in casa.
Ho già precisato che lui esce una volta a settimana (a volte due)...non torna nemmno a casa dal lavoro e va direttamente dove gli pare.
Ma quanti mariti lo fanno? IO ho diverse amiche che sclerano solo perchè i mariti vanno un paio d'ore ogni tanto a giocare a calcetto...
Ma poi...non ho capito...che problema ci sarebbe a organizzare queste uscite con le amiche (che non sono così di vecchia data) coinvolgendo anche me?
Ally


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma qui sembra che io sia Grimilde la strega...che lo chiuda a doppia mandata in casa.
> Ho già precisato che lui esce una volta a settimana (a volte due)...non torna nemmno a casa dal lavoro e va direttamente dove gli pare.
> Ma quanti mariti lo fanno? IO ho diverse amiche che sclerano solo perchè i mariti vanno un paio d'ore ogni tanto a giocare a calcetto...
> Ma poi...non ho capito...che problema ci sarebbe a organizzare queste uscite con le amiche (che non sono così di vecchia data) coinvolgendo anche me?
> Ally


che ne dici di proporre un party a casa vostra con amici comuni e anche le amiche di tuo marito?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrei cominciare a ribollire di rabbia solo se:
> 
> (a) si ostina a non farmelo conoscere
> (b) usa scuse cretine per il punto (a)
> ...


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma lo stesso vale per me, se passiamo a questi discorsi frivoli di *io non sono amico tuo* e *tu non sei amica mia*.
> 
> Se tu fossi mia amica e io mi sposo, e se tu sei ancora single e ti va di uscire con me, *io ti rispondo: ok, ti va se porto mia moglie*?


Ma tu credi davvero che un'amicizia del genere potrebbe durare? Io come amica mi sentirei in imbarazzo, perchè il nostro rapporto di amicizia, in questo modo, sarebbe falsato, forzato e avrebbe poco di autentico. Se io ti volessi parlare, che so, dei miei problemi, non credi che farei fatica a farlo davanti a tua moglie? Che valore dai tu all'amicizia?

E soprattutto, perchè con un amico ti sentiresti libero di uscire senza la moglie, ma con un'amica no?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che un'amicizia del genere potrebbe durare? Io come amica mi sentirei in imbarazzo, perchè il nostro rapporto di amicizia, in questo modo, sarebbe falsato, forzato e avrebbe poco di autentico. Se io ti volessi parlare, che so, dei miei problemi, non credi che farei fatica a farlo davanti a tua moglie? Che valore dai tu all'amicizia?
> 
> E soprattutto, perchè con un amico ti sentiresti libero di uscire senza la moglie, ma con un'amica no?


quello che volevo dire, solo che visti i miei livelli ormonali mi viene difficile. Sempre grande Sole. La darò in giro volentieri per poterla dare a te


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami ma un matrimonio non finto prevede scelte e sacrifici: tu scegli la tua donna e la poni davanti agli amici e parenti.
> 
> Mi dispiace ma così non andiamo da nessuna parte: gli altri vengono dopo. Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, prima viene chi ti sposi.
> Altrimenti si resta a casa con i genitori e gli amici per uscire a farsi la pizzella senza impegni.


Ma qui nessuno pone niente davanti a nessuno
Ma dimmi perchè dovrei rinunciare alle mie amicizie nel momento in cui mi sposo?


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma qui sembra che io sia Grimilde la strega...che lo chiuda a doppia mandata in casa.
> Ho già precisato che lui esce una volta a settimana (a volte due)...non torna nemmno a casa dal lavoro e va direttamente dove gli pare.
> Ma quanti mariti lo fanno? IO ho diverse amiche che sclerano solo perchè i mariti vanno un paio d'ore ogni tanto a giocare a calcetto...
> Ma poi...non ho capito...che problema ci sarebbe a organizzare queste uscite con le amiche (che non sono così di vecchia data) coinvolgendo anche me?
> Ally


Verifica che si tratti di uscite che non ti creano problemi.
E' meglio che tormentarsi, allontanarti da lui creando provocazioni, ignorare una possibile verità scomoda.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho diversi amici che non voglio far conoscere a mio marito, perchè sono amici miei e punto. A mio marito non frega niente di conoscerli e ai miei amici nemmeno. E' una cosa tanto strana?


No. Lo diventerebbe sai quando ? Quando non useresti la stessa naturalezza nel non farglielo conoscere il giorno che magari tuo marito quando ti vede uscire dovesse dire: "Che fai esci ?" "Si vado a mangiare una pizza con X", "Sai che c'è, stavo proprio pensando che volevo una pizza anche io, quasi quasi vengo anche io".....tutte le risposte diverse da un "E allora daje sbrigate che famo tardi" mi farebbero storcere. E non perchè penso male, ma perchè anche se quello è un amico solo tuo, non muore nessuno se una volta ci sono anche io. La naturalezza non ha mai incrinato niente, l'intansigenza è pericolossissima.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Un po'.
> Se si tratta di colleghi è un conto, amici un altro.
> Non ci saranno costanti frequentazioni con amici appresso, ma è normale trovare occasioni per farli conoscere e mischiare gli amici. Non si saranno visti solo al pranzo di nozze.


Non ci sono occasioni perchè sono persone che ho conosciuto dopo il matrimonio e in un contesto lontano da quello lavorativo o familiare. Sono uomini single senza famiglia che hanno, poi, uno stile di vita molto diverso dal nostro.

Sarà strano eh, però io non vivo in funzione di quello che si pensa essere 'normale' in una coppia. Il concetto di normalità è molto soggettivo, credo.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> che ne dici di proporre un party a casa vostra con amici comuni e anche le amiche di tuo marito?


Già fatto. Proposto di organizzare una serata con amici e nuovi amici insieme appassionatamente.
Ha accettato...peccato che siano passati mesi e la serata non sia stata ancora organizzata.
Ally


----------



## tesla (6 Settembre 2011)

non andrebbe trascurata la sensazione di fastidio a pelle; amiche o no, a lei fanno venire il pizzicorino di spider-man, il senso di ragno 
a volte non considerarlo, fa molti danni


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> quello che volevo dire, solo che visti i miei livelli ormonali mi viene difficile. Sempre grande Sole. La darò in giro volentieri per poterla dare a te


Dalla con parsimonia, non c'è fretta :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> al bar o vede per svariati coffee (come li chiama lui), la cosa che omette è il tenore di certi suoi scritti.
> Ally


 Ho i brividi...
Sembra davvero uno di quegli adolescenti che mischiano parole inglese nelle frasi! 
Insopportabile!
In stile..."Nella my life...."

In bocca al lupo...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già fatto. Proposto di organizzare una serata con amici e nuovi amici insieme appassionatamente.
> Ha accettato...peccato che siano passati mesi e la serata non sia stata ancora organizzata.
> Ally


Organizzala tu. Digli una serie di date possibile, e chiedigli di riferirti quando gli sembra più fattibile.
Non aspettarti che un uomo si butti a fare qualcosa di cui non sente il bisogno senza che tu glielo debba ricordare. 
Non accumulare rabbia che poi magari sfoghi tutta insieme in modo esagerato.
Se il vostro matrimonio rischia dategli una chance... 
E ripeto, non lo vedo come una povera stella... (intanto mettigli in mano lo strofinaccio e prenditi qualche ora per te.)


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ci sono occasioni perchè sono persone che ho conosciuto dopo il matrimonio e in un contesto lontano da quello lavorativo o familiare. Sono uomini single senza famiglia che hanno, poi, uno stile di vita molto diverso dal nostro.
> 
> Sarà strano eh, però io non vivo in funzione di quello che si pensa essere 'normale' in una coppia. Il concetto di normalità è molto soggettivo, credo.


Infatti.
A te va bene così.
Ad Ally per nulla e ad Andy nemmeno.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho i brividi...
> Sembra davvero uno di quegli adolescenti che mischiano parole inglese nelle frasi!
> Insopportabile!
> In stile..."Nella my life...."
> ...


Ma il coffee lo prende prima o dopo il brunch ?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non andrebbe trascurata la sensazione di fastidio a pelle; amiche o no, a lei fanno venire il pizzicorino di spider-man, il senso di ragno
> a volte non considerarlo, fa molti danni


e a volte fa danni senza motivi.
Io sono uscita con una amica femmina per un'ora, una singola ora, dopo che non la vedevo da mesi, e mi sono sorbita giorni di interrogatorio sul perchè mai io avessi voluto escluderlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Verifica che si tratti di uscite che non ti creano problemi.
> E' meglio che tormentarsi, allontanarti da lui creando provocazioni, ignorare una possibile verità scomoda.


Ma come, seguendolo? Ma no...non sono il tipo da pedinamento...non ne sarei nemmeno capace, credo che mi perderei alla seconda curva 
Ally


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma il coffee lo prende prima o dopo il brunch ?


 :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma il coffee lo prende prima o dopo il brunch ?


Credo prima dell'happy hour


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Ally, hai scritto che questa situazione si è intensificata oppure che ha cominciato a darti più fastidio da quando avete i figli...
Lo sai che l'arrivo dei figli spesso destabilizza gli equilibri.
Qualche volta il padre tende a fuggire un pò -ma tu dici che è un padre presente?- e qualche volta la madre tende a diventare intransigente e poco focalizzata sul compagno, vedendolo quasi solo padre.
Non dico che sia questo il vostro caso, ma magari potrebbe avere influito. Tu pensi di essere cambiata dopo i figli? Ti sembra di essere più dura? Lui è davvero presente in casa?


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come, seguendolo? Ma no...non sono il tipo da pedinamento...non ne sarei nemmeno capace, credo che mi perderei alla seconda curva
> Ally


Se non sei capace, ti imbarazza, ti ripugna, chiedilo a un'amica o andate in due.
Se realmente sono uscite più che innocenti poi sei in condizioni di valutare i suoi bisogni e capire se è bisogno di leggerezza, se è evasione dal rapporto, se potete trovare spazi diversi di condivisione o di autonomia.
Un matrimonio è il risultato di una continua "ri-contrattazione", soprattutto se il rapporto si modifica per la presenza dei figli.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Se non sei capace, ti imbarazza, ti ripugna, chiedilo a un'amica o andate in due.
> Se realmente sono uscite più che innocenti poi sei in condizioni di valutare i suoi bisogni e capire se è bisogno di leggerezza, se è evasione dal rapporto, se potete trovare spazi diversi di condivisione o di autonomia.
> Un matrimonio è il risultato di una continua "ri-contrattazione", soprattutto se il rapporto si modifica per la presenza dei figli.


Pedinamento?????????? che tristezza ragazzi..........
se poi lui se ne accorge e si incazza fa bene


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Se non sei capace, ti imbarazza, ti ripugna, chiedilo a un'amica o andate in due.
> Se realmente sono uscite più che innocenti poi sei in condizioni di valutare i suoi bisogni e capire se è bisogno di leggerezza, se è evasione dal rapporto, se potete trovare spazi diversi di condivisione o di autonomia.
> Un matrimonio è il risultato di una continua "ri-contrattazione", soprattutto se il rapporto si modifica per la presenza dei figli.


Probabilmente sempre per il mio vissuto recente, se mi accorgessi di essere spiata darei in escandescenze, e il mio compagno verrebbe cassato all'istante...
In mancanza di indizi più probanti, il pedinamento mi sembra un azzardo non da poco...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ally, hai scritto che questa situazione si è intensificata oppure che ha cominciato a darti più fastidio da quando avete i figli...
> Lo sai che l'arrivo dei figli spesso destabilizza gli equilibri.
> Qualche volta il padre tende a fuggire un pò -ma tu dici che è un padre presente?- e qualche volta la madre tende a diventare intransigente e poco focalizzata sul compagno, vedendolo quasi solo padre.
> Non dico che sia questo il vostro caso, ma magari potrebbe avere influito. Tu pensi di essere cambiata dopo i figli? Ti sembra di essere più dura? Lui è davvero presente in casa?


Si, io in effetti sono cambiata dopo i figli. Sono sicuramente più irritabile perchè stanca. Prima facevamo molte più cose insieme, dopo la nascita dei bimbi, per forza di cose, ho dovuto rinunciare a molti dei miei interessi.
In casa è presente, nel senso che, lavorando vicno a dove abitiamo, non torna tardissimo a casa. La sua oretta, oretta e mezza dopo il lavoro, solo per sè, se la prende comunque, ogni giorno.
Io no. Anche perchè ho voglia di stare accanto ai bimbi e di fare tante cose con loro.
Lui è disponibile ad aiutarmi in casa...ma fatto sta che alla fine faccio l'80% di tutto io.
Non so, lui è come se avesse il terrore di perdere i suoi spazi...una parte di lui vuole rimanere adolescente, con le sue donnine che lo fanno sentire importante, il suo sport, le sue uscite con gli amici, i suoi concerti, ecc.
Ho solo paura che quando anche io sarò un pò più libera da gli impegni famigliari tutte queste sue cosucce da ragazzino mi avranno fatto venire voglia di guardarmi intorno" e ciò mi fa mlta paura. Ma lui non lo capisce.
Ally


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Se non sei capace, ti imbarazza, ti ripugna, chiedilo a un'amica o andate in due.
> Se realmente sono uscite più che innocenti poi sei in condizioni di valutare i suoi bisogni e capire se è bisogno di leggerezza, se è evasione dal rapporto, se potete trovare spazi diversi di condivisione o di autonomia.
> Un matrimonio è il risultato di una continua "ri-contrattazione", soprattutto se il rapporto si modifica per la presenza dei figli.


Ma anzichè pedinare, non sarebbe meglio parlare chiaro?

Non in tono infastidito, ma cercando di affrontare la questione con serenità, senza accuse implicite, ironia o nervosismi. Non è più semplice dire qualcosa come 'tesoro, gli sms che ricevi e il tono che usi con le tue amiche mi fa sentire insicura e piena di dubbi...' eccetera eccetera, e vedere lui che dice? Parlarne a viso aperto, insomma, ma senza i toni che hai usato qua, magari.
Perchè se lo fai sentire giudicato (qui hai usato parole come adolescente, donnette frustrate ecc.) difficilmente ti dirà la verità, ma tenderà a mettersi sulla difensiva.


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Probabilmente sempre per il mio vissuto recente, se mi accorgessi di essere spiata darei in escandescenze, e il mio compagno verrebbe cassato all'istante...
> In mancanza di indizi più probanti, il pedinamento mi sembra un azzardo non da poco...


Ma Ally vi sembra sicura dell'innocenza di quei rapporti?
E lui vi sembra trasparente e rassicurante?
Se ci fosse altro come potrebbe saperlo?
Deve restare nel dubbio?
La modalità diretta l'ha già usata.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, io in effetti sono cambiata dopo i figli. Sono sicuramente più irritabile perchè stanca. Prima facevamo molte più cose insieme, dopo la nascita dei bimbi, per forza di cose, ho dovuto rinunciare a molti dei miei interessi.
> In casa è presente, nel senso che, lavorando vicno a dove abitiamo, non torna tardissimo a casa. La sua oretta, oretta e mezza dopo il lavoro, solo per sè, se la prende comunque, ogni giorno.
> Io no. Anche perchè ho voglia di stare accanto ai bimbi e di fare tante cose con loro.
> Lui è disponibile ad aiutarmi in casa...ma fatto sta che alla fine faccio l'80% di tutto io.
> ...


forse invece ti farebbe bene vedere come conservare qualche spazio per te ti rivitalizza come persona, come donna. e non sto parlando assolutamente di tradimenti o simili.
Forse c'è un pò di rabbia per tutto il lavoro che fai? 
Che ne dici di provare? Datti un mese di tempo, per come stanno andando le cose certo la situazione non peggiorerà... la sua oretta sacra diventerà mezz'ora, o un'ora una volta ogni due giorni, così che anche tu possa averla.
Fa bene a te e anche ai bambini. Sono madre anche io, anche se ho una sola figlia.
Magari capirai che è una cosa bella. O ti convincerai ancora di più che è sciocca e infantile. Ma prova...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ma Ally vi sembra sicura dell'innocenza di quei rapporti?
> E lui vi sembra trasparente e rassicurante?
> Se ci fosse altro come potrebbe saperlo?
> Deve restare nel dubbio?
> La modalità diretta l'ha già usata.


modalità diretta per uomini e donne qualche volta ha un significato diverso.
Pedina, scopre  che tutto è innocentissimo, lui la scopre, si incazza e il matrimonio è rovinato perchè lui va ancora di più con le amiche.
Non mi sembra l'ideale...


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La sua oretta, oretta e mezza dopo il lavoro, solo per sè, se la prende comunque, ogni giorno.
> Io no. Anche perchè ho voglia di stare accanto ai bimbi e di fare tante cose con loro.


Pretendi i tuoi spazi. Mettigliela come una condizione irrinunciabile per te. Concordate un tempo in cui lui sta a casa coi bambini e tu vai fare qualcosa solo per te, che ne so, palestra, piscina, parrucchiera, un aperitivo con le amiche... insomma, queste sono cose che vanno bilanciate. Altrimenti ogni sassolino che incontrate nel vostro cammino ti sembrerà una montagna.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma anzichè pedinare, non sarebbe meglio parlare chiaro?
> 
> Non in tono infastidito, ma cercando di affrontare la questione con serenità, senza accuse implicite, ironia o nervosismi. Non è più semplice dire qualcosa come 'tesoro, gli sms che ricevi e il tono che usi con le tue amiche mi fa sentire insicura e piena di dubbi...' eccetera eccetera, e vedere lui che dice? Parlarne a viso aperto, insomma, ma senza i toni che hai usato qua, magari.
> Perchè se lo fai sentire giudicato (qui hai usato parole come adolescente, donnette frustrate ecc.) difficilmente ti dirà la verità, ma tenderà a mettersi sulla difensiva.


Si, non sarebbe una cattiva idea. Ma rimane il fatto che io ho guardato il suo cellulare...se glielo dico altro che parlare...si focalizzerebbe solo su quel fatto.
Dovrei trovare un altro modo...
Ally


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> La modalità diretta l'ha già usata.


Dipende come l'ha usata.

Ripeto, usare un tono ironico, blandamente accusatorio, svalutante o astioso, anche senza esserne consapevoli, può intimorire l'interlocutore e farlo chiudere a riccio. 

In questi casi meglio i messaggi in prima persona: tesoro, quando succede questo IO MI SENTO... è quasi sempre una modalità vincente di comunicazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Pretendi i tuoi spazi. Mettigliela come una condizione irrinunciabile per te. Concordate un tempo in cui lui sta a casa coi bambini e tu vai fare qualcosa solo per te, che ne so, palestra, piscina, parrucchiera, un aperitivo con le amiche... insomma, queste sono cose che vanno bilanciate. Altrimenti ogni sassolino che incontrate nel vostro cammino ti sembrerà una montagna.


Ma si...è da un pò di tempo che mi dico che ho voglia di tornare a praticare il mio sport preferito.
Ammetto che un pò è pigrizia...sono sempre così a pezzetti che l'idea di immettere nuovi impegni nella mia vita mi sfianca...ma lo devo fare!!
Ally


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende come l'ha usata.
> 
> Ripeto, usare un tono ironico, blandamente accusatorio, svalutante o astioso, anche senza esserne consapevoli, può intimorire l'interlocutore e farlo chiudere a riccio.
> 
> In questi casi meglio i messaggi in prima persona: tesoro, quando succede questo IO MI SENTO... è quasi sempre una modalità vincente di comunicazione.


Che brave che siete. Dovrei imparare l'arte della comunicazione...io in efeftti parto a razzo e tendo ad aggredire. E lui si chiude a riccio.
Boh, posso provarci, giusto per fargli capire che la cosa mi da ancora fastidio...anche se non credo che lui cambierà mai atteggiamento, ha troppo bisogno di essere vezzeggiato e apprezzato.


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Se un matrimonio salta perché lui vede la moglie fuori dal ristorante dove è con gli amici, non è un matrimonio molto solido e aspettava solo un pretesto.
Certo che bisogna trovare modalità di dialogo costruttive, ma io leggo solo inviti ad Ally di farsi carico di riequilibrare tutto lei trovando modalità di dialogo, rivedendo l'organizzazione familiare, vivendo di più fuori casa, capendo i problemi di lui, ecc
Però lei ha già detto di tutto e un uomo che tiene a sua moglie e alla sua famiglia si preoccupa un po' di più lui.
E' vero che qui si può solo dare dei suggerimenti a lei, ma non caricandola di tutto il peso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sono capitata su questo sito qualche tempo fa per caso e ho letto alcune delle esperienze postate.
> Adesso ho deciso di scrivere anche io, soprattutto per avere un parere.
> Io e mio marito siamo sposati da 8 anni e abbiamo due bambini piccoli.
> ...


Se gli piace essere corteggiato e tu lo sai, mi chiedo perché non lo fai più intensamente in modo che non senta la necessità da farsi corteggiare dalle altre donne.

Il fatto che tu possa leggere ciò che scrive è testimone che non teme che qualcuno lo legga. Il modo di scrivere non dice nulla. Può darsi ad esempio che le donne a cui scrive siano nella sua mente bambine. Bambine da non toccare. Bisogna prima comprendere cosa sente nei tuoi confronti per poter giudicare i messaggini.

Io non mi preoccuperei di troppo. Se avesse qualcosa da nascondere, lo farebbe con molto maggiore cura ai dettagli.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qui nessuno pone niente davanti a nessuno
> Ma dimmi perchè dovrei rinunciare alle mie amicizie nel momento in cui mi sposo?


Mannaggia non riesco a farmi capire:

ti vuoi tenere le amicizie? Ok, no problema. Se tuo marito è a disagio quando esci con amici maschi (e per Sole: la differenza c'è tra i sessi, oppure io non ho capito come gira il mondo...) e lui te lo fa capire, e tu non sei in grado di preferire lui, divorzia, hai sbagliato a sposarti. Non fare soffrire nessuno. Punto.

Ahhhhh


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mannaggia non riesco a farmi capire:
> 
> ti vuoi tenere le amicizie? Ok, no problema. Se tuo marito è a disagio quando esci con amici maschi (e per Sole: la differenza c'è tra i sessi, oppure io non ho capito come gira il mondo...) e lui te lo fa capire, e tu non sei in grado di preferire lui, divorzia, hai sbagliato a sposarti. Non fare soffrire nessuno. Punto.
> 
> Ahhhhh


Quello che forse non riesco a spiegare è che non si tratta di preferire. Io vivo con mio marito, passo il 95% del mio tempo libero con lui. Dopodichè ho degli amici (pochi, pochissimi) tra cui uno o due uomini con cui sono amica. Non credo di togliere nulla al mio matrimonio se mangio una pizza con uno di loro o bevo un aperitivo. Mio marito sa chi sono e il giorno che vuole unirsi a noi il problema non sussiste. Inutile dirti che lui non l'ha mai fatto. Scusami ma se dopo anni di matrimonio soffri perchè esco una volta ogni 3 mesi con un amico direi che forse si è il caso di valutare bene le basi su cui è fondato un matrimonio.
Ovvio che la stessa cosa vale per mio marito.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che forse non riesco a spiegare è che non si tratta di preferire. Io vivo con mio marito, passo il 95% del mio tempo libero con lui. Dopodichè ho degli amici (pochi, pochissimi) tra cui uno o due uomini con cui sono amica. Non credo di togliere nulla al mio matrimonio se mangio una pizza con uno di loro o bevo un aperitivo.* Mio marito sa chi sono e il giorno che vuole unirsi a noi il problema non sussiste. Inutile dirti che lui non l'ha mai fatto*. Scusami ma se dopo anni di matrimonio soffri perchè esco una volta ogni 3 mesi con un amico direi che forse si è il caso di valutare bene le basi su cui è fondato un matrimonio.
> Ovvio che la stessa cosa vale per mio marito.


MODALITA' SANSCRITO *ON*

*Nel suo caso non è così!!!!!*

MODALITA' SANSCRITO *OFF*


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che forse non riesco a spiegare è che non si tratta di preferire. Io vivo con mio marito, passo il 95% del mio tempo libero con lui. Dopodichè ho degli amici (pochi, pochissimi) tra cui uno o due uomini con cui sono amica. Non credo di togliere nulla al mio matrimonio se mangio una pizza con uno di loro o bevo un aperitivo. Mio marito sa chi sono e il giorno che vuole unirsi a noi il problema non sussiste. Inutile dirti che lui non l'ha mai fatto. Scusami ma se dopo anni di matrimonio soffri perchè esco una volta ogni 3 mesi con un amico direi che forse si è il caso di valutare bene le basi su cui è fondato un matrimonio.
> Ovvio che la stessa cosa vale per mio marito.


non posso approvarti........ 
 cmq Quoto e approvo!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> MODALITA' SANSCRITO *ON*
> 
> *Nel suo caso non è così!!!!!*
> 
> MODALITA' SANSCRITO *OFF*


Pensavo che il tuo intervento fosse un discorso in generale, non riferito al caso specifico. Se ti riferisci a lei mi sembra che le sia stato consigliato di conoscere queste persone, organizzare una cena o altro. 
Tu mi sembravi comunque contrario al concetto in generale!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non posso approvarti........
> cmq Quoto e approvo!


Quante volte ti ho detto che la devi dare di più in giro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quante volte ti ho detto che la devi dare di più in giro


Mi offro volontario


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che forse non riesco a spiegare è che non si tratta di preferire. Io vivo con mio marito, passo il 95% del mio tempo libero con lui. Dopodichè ho degli amici (pochi, pochissimi) tra cui uno o due uomini con cui sono amica. Non credo di togliere nulla al mio matrimonio se mangio una pizza con uno di loro o bevo un aperitivo. *Mio marito sa chi sono e il giorno che vuole unirsi a noi il problema non sussiste. Inutile dirti che lui non l'ha mai fatto.* Scusami ma se dopo anni di matrimonio soffri perchè esco una volta ogni 3 mesi con un amico direi che forse si è il caso di valutare bene le basi su cui è fondato un matrimonio.
> Ovvio che la stessa cosa vale per mio marito.


 Però questo è vero farfalla.
Andy oltre a non conoscere queste persone, non ha nemmeno la possibilità di conoscerle.
E' chiaro che il problema non è avere o no delle amiche o uscirci insieme. Il problema è che il marito la sta escludendo volutamente da una parte della sua vita, tanto può essere perché è solo un qualcosa per il suo ego (anche se il coffee non si può sentire eh) tanto può essere sintomo di qualche altra cosa...

Per il resto, in generale, ti quoto! k:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quante volte ti ho detto che la devi dare di più in giro


c'hai ragione! e che io non la do a tutti.........:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> c'hai ragione! e che io non la do a tutti.........:carneval:


Cosa vorresti dire, che io lo faccio?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:












:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti dire, che io lo faccio?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no assolutamente! 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mexican::carneval::idea:


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Però questo è vero farfalla.
> Andy oltre a non conoscere queste persone, non ha nemmeno la possibilità di conoscerle.
> E' chiaro che il problema non è avere o no delle amiche o uscirci insieme. Il problema è che il marito la sta escludendo volutamente da una parte della sua vita, tanto può essere perché è solo un qualcosa per il suo ego (anche se il coffee non si può sentire eh) tanto può essere sintomo di qualche altra cosa...
> 
> Per il resto, in generale, ti quoto! k:


Appunto, io dico che dopo un matrimonio si devono assumere degli impegni: io chiedo a te e tu a me. Gli amici a casa loro, quando c'è da parlare della nostra relazione


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Settembre 2011)

gliele chiedi punto. quando c'è un progetto comune, una moglie che si sbatte per i bambini il marito non si può permettere di "andare in piscina...". vuoi andare in piscina? la prossima volta ci resti perchè ti affogo io e le tue mignotte. questo è quello che mi direbbe mia moglie. ma, subito dopo, mi farebbe una domanda ben più profonda e precisamente se mi basta quello che ho e se sento l'esigenza di avere altre donne. una bella moglie, dei bambini sono un tesoro da preservare e tu fai bene ad essere vigile ed attenta - anche ai desideri di tuo marito - verificando se si sente trascurato, se con te l'intesa sessuale va bene. ma domandaglielo perchè molte donne - tra cui anche mia moglie - faceva l'errore di ritenerlo scontato e in realtà non era cosi.... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' chiaro che il problema non è avere o no delle amiche o uscirci insieme. *Il problema è che il marito la sta escludendo volutamente da una parte della sua vita*, tanto può essere perché è solo un qualcosa per il suo ego (anche se il coffee non si può sentire eh) tanto può essere sintomo di qualche altra cosa...


Io continuo a non capire, al di là del problema dell'utente e degli sms che le danno fastidio, cosa c'è di male nell'avere una parte della propria vita dalla quale è escluso il proprio marito (o la propria moglie).

Se mio marito passa una giornata in giro a fare fotografie con un'amica che non conosco e non ho mai visto e con la quale condivide una passione che io non ho... perchè dovrebbe dispiacermi? Se va a farsi dei weekend in montagna con gente (uomini e donne) che io non frequento e che conosco solo di nome, che problema c'è? Io non mi sento sminuita, nè messa da parte, nè sento che lui mi toglie qualcosa.

Per Andy... tu dici che c'è differenza tra uomini e donne e probabilmente è vero. E' vero che anche tra amici può esserci della tensione sessuale, in certi momenti. Ma se il rapporto con il compagno è forte e sincero, penso che le cose possano essere affrontate e superate.

Io non posso pensare di chiudermi (o chiudere mio marito) in una campana di vetro per non avere tentazioni. Chi ha bisogno del limite e del controllo vede la malizia dove non c'è. Io sono in grado di uscire con un uomo senza necessariamente flirtare o pensare a lui in termini sessuali. Chi non ci riesce dovrebbe farsi due domande, eh.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto a approvo!


Se, co' erca te da mugliera t'azzardi ad usci' sola con amici masculi...

dovresti passare sul mio corpo...

anzi manco te dovrebbe sfiora' l'idea balzana...

bottana...

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sono capitata su questo sito qualche tempo fa per caso e ho letto alcune delle esperienze postate.
> Adesso ho deciso di scrivere anche io, soprattutto per avere un parere.
> Io e mio marito siamo sposati da 8 anni e abbiamo due bambini piccoli.
> ...


 Ciao Ally. Una domanda: ma per tanti anni ti è andato bene questo modo di fare, e comincia a infastidirti solo adesso?
In effetti non è molto comune, secondo me anche a un single non sta molto bene apostrofare tutte le donne con un: Ciao splendore, ciao Baby, ecc. Però, de gustibus. Secondo me è solo un tipo molto scherzoso, molto ameno, non so come dire. Comunque uno che si ferma alla chiacchiera, al motto scherzoso. Ma poi i sentimenti sono altra cosa, e per quello ci sei tu  
Diciamo che, al posto tuo, non mi preoccuperei ^^


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se, co' erca te da mugliera t'azzardi ad usci' sola con amici masculi...
> 
> dovresti passare sul mio corpo...
> 
> ...


fortuna non sono tua moglie!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con me non si è mai comportato così, mi aveva corteggiato in modo aperto e diretto, senza ricorrere a ste cagatine di frasette.
> Ally


 Ally, ecco, mi togli l'ultimo dubbio: ama solo te, le altre le tratta così perché per lui non hanno nessun posto nel suo cuore. Anche a me viene facile essere scherzosa, leggiadra e amena con chi non mi interessa davvero... il mio lato serio vien fuori con chi mi "prende" davvero :singleeye:

ari


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ciao Ally. Una domanda: ma per tanti anni ti è andato bene questo modo di fare, e comincia a infastidirti solo adesso?
> In effetti non è molto comune, secondo me anche a un single non sta molto bene apostrofare tutte le donne con un: Ciao splendore, ciao Baby, ecc. Però, de gustibus.* Secondo me è solo un tipo molto scherzoso, molto ameno, non so come dire. Comunque uno che si ferma alla chiacchiera, al motto scherzoso.* Ma poi i sentimenti sono altra cosa, e per quello ci sei tu
> Diciamo che, al posto tuo, non mi preoccuperei ^^


Veramente non è uno che si ferma alle chiacchiere: ci esce tranquillamente con le altre...


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Veramente non è uno che si ferma alle chiacchiere: ci esce tranquillamente con le altre...


 e quindi? :sonar:


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> e quindi? :sonar:


Quindi la moglie a casa deve dare la fiducia sulla parola a uno che da i bacini alle amiche e poi ci esce a cena... (e poi? Lei sta lì? E' presente? Sa che fanno *davvero*? In una situazione in cui lui ha anche* il permesso della moglie* per fare quello che vuole?)


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

No, Andy, te lo chiedo perchè anch'io sono capace di uscire a prendere un gelato, un aperitivo, con uno che per me non ha nessun posto speciale nel mio cuore... e dopo l'ape, o il gelato... per me tale resta. Non cambia una virgola


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Io ho un paio di colleghi amici a cui dò il bacino, l'abbraccino... specie se è un po' che non li vedo... ma queste smancerie hanno un senso proprio perchè non entreranno MAI nel mio cuore, ma mai...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, Andy, te lo chiedo perchè anch'io sono capace di uscire a prendere un gelato, un aperitivo, con uno che per me non ha nessun posto speciale nel mio cuore... e dopo l'ape, o il gelato... per me tale resta. Non cambia una virgola


Pure per me.....:up:


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se, co' erca te da mugliera t'azzardi ad usci' sola con amici masculi...
> 
> dovresti passare sul mio corpo...
> 
> ...


 Ma dai Stermi, questa non è vita :condom:...
Un po' di elasticità... :mexican:


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi la moglie a casa deve dare la fiducia sulla parola a uno che da i bacini alle amiche e poi ci esce a cena... (e poi? Lei sta lì? E' presente? Sa che fanno *davvero*? In una situazione in cui lui ha anche* il permesso della moglie* per fare quello che vuole?)


 Ma Andy, il rapporto cresce anche dando libertà e fiducia al proprio compagno . Se mancano complicità e "cemento", questo è a prescindere dall'uscita serale "una tantum" con le amiche


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ho un paio di colleghi amici a cui dò il bacino, l'abbraccino... specie se è un po' che non li vedo... ma queste smancerie hanno un senso proprio perchè non entreranno MAI nel mio cuore, ma mai...


 Io lo capisco quello che vuoi dire, e lo condivido, lo condivido sempre se poi nel rapporto col proprio marito non ci sono ombre.

Nel suo mi pare che le ombre ci siano e pure tante.

Io non voglio generalizzare a te o al mondo intero, ma voi sapete benissimo che *in genere* non è così.
Da quello che ha scritto *Utente non registrato*  sembra che se lei chiede spiegazioni siano molto evasive e se lei dovesse fare la stessa cosa le cose potrebbero precipitare.


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Bè Andy, ti dico, se un eventuale marito mi chiedesse: "perchè saluti il collega X tutta cinguettante?" anch'io non mi sentirei di spendere una-parola-una, per "giustificarmi". Perchè di giustificarmi sul niente, non mi va


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè Andy, ti dico, se un eventuale marito mi chiedesse: "perchè saluti il collega X tutta cinguettante?" anch'io non mi sentirei di spendere una-parola-una, per "giustificarmi". Perchè di giustificarmi sul niente, non mi va


Sì, ma se tu dici a tuo marito che con il collega che saluti in quel modo ci passi pure qualche serata insieme, beh, penso che un minimo di spiegazione la dovresti dare. L'uomo ne soffre se è nel dubbio. (in questo caso l'uomo, a parti invertite la donna)


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma se tu dici a tuo marito che con il collega che saluti in quel modo ci passi pure qualche serata insieme, beh, penso che un minimo di spiegazione la dovresti dare. L'uomo ne soffre se è nel dubbio. (in questo caso l'uomo, a parti invertite la donna)


 Ma se non ti fidi, ti fai davvero bastare la spiegazione? 
E se ti fidi, è così necessaria una spiegazione? 
chiedo


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma se tu dici a tuo marito che con il collega che saluti in quel modo ci passi pure qualche serata insieme, beh, penso che un minimo di spiegazione la dovresti dare. L'uomo ne soffre se è nel dubbio. (in questo caso l'uomo, a parti invertite la donna)


 Sono d'accordo con te.
E' normale utilizzare la propria esperienza per comprendere le altre, ma non si può considerarle uguali.
Il marito di Ally non esce ogni tre mesi con un'amica che la moglie conosce. Si ferma fuori casa più volte la settimana per rilassersi con amiche alle quali manda messaggio dolci. Esce due o tre volte la settimana per cene, è andato in piscina con un'altra donna.
Queste persone non le vuole far conoscere alla moglie e si rifiuta di ridurre le uscite.
Inoltre quando la moglie è andata a una cena si è dimostrato contrariato e questo dimostra che non ritiene normale uscite con amici, colleghi da parte della moglie, e attribuisce significati di possibile relazione a questi rapporti.
Il caso di Ally non è quello di una  moglie che vuole blindare il marito in casa.


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2: infatti secondo me i lazzi e gli sms birbanti del marito sono il meno. Credo che Ally stia notando un calo di dialogo, di complicità rispetto al passato; non è un caso che prima "sopportava" meglio questo modo di esprimersi del marito.
Pesa anche lo squilibrio nel rapporto di coppia, la chiusura mentale del marito (quando si sente a disagio all'idea che la moglie possa uscire di sera)


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma se non ti fidi, ti fai davvero bastare la spiegazione?
> E se ti fidi, è così necessaria una spiegazione?
> chiedo


Io ti rispondo per me naturalmente: no vorrei una spiegazione e se la mia donna è nell'onestà non dovrebbe avere problemi, anche nel capire che io lo chiedo perchè ne soffro.

E poi l'altro con cui esce è un uomo che non conosco? E che ne so io se quando sta in macchina al buio a parlare con la mia donna non si tocca le parti intime e si eccita, anche se alla fine non fanno nulla? Il pensiero mi disturba, da uomo innamorato della mia donna


----------



## Ospite2 (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ospite2: infatti secondo me i lazzi e gli sms birbanti del marito sono il meno. Credo che Ally stia notando un calo di dialogo, di complicità rispetto al passato; non è un caso che prima "sopportava" meglio questo modo di esprimersi del marito.
> Pesa anche lo squilibrio nel rapporto di coppia, la chiusura mentale del marito (quando si sente a disagio all'idea che la moglie possa uscire di sera)


Concordo.
Per un paio di sms scherzosi non si sarebbe preoccupata e ne avrebbero riso insieme se non ci fosse nessun problema.
Tutti abbiamo colleghe e colleghe con cui si scherza.


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Insomma non mi preoccuperei del: Hey Baby! ti va un coffee with me neye:?
ma mi incaxxerei per tutto il resto, lo squilibrio nel rapporto e la poca considerazione di me... quello sì.

Scappatella o non scappatella; "corna" o "non corna".


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ti rispondo per me naturalmente: no vorrei una spiegazione e se la mia donna è nell'onestà non dovrebbe avere problemi, anche nel capire che io lo chiedo perchè ne soffro.
> 
> E poi l'altro con cui esce è un uomo che non conosco? *E che ne so io se quando sta in macchina al buio a parlare con la mia donna non si tocca le parti intime e si eccita,* anche se alla fine non fanno nulla? Il pensiero mi disturba, da uomo innamorato della mia donna


 Ma questo starebbe già a significare che non ti fidi della tua donna. Una compagna innamorata di te sa bene dove non c'è alcun rischio di sorta... sa chi è bene non frequentare e chi invece "non dà problemi" :condom:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire, al di là del problema dell'utente e degli sms che le danno fastidio, cosa c'è di male nell'avere una parte della propria vita dalla quale è escluso il proprio marito (o la propria moglie).
> 
> Se mio marito passa una giornata in giro a fare fotografie con un'amica che non conosco e non ho mai visto e con la quale condivide una passione che io non ho... perchè dovrebbe dispiacermi? Se va a farsi dei weekend in montagna con gente (uomini e donne) che io non frequento e che conosco solo di nome, che problema c'è? Io non mi sento sminuita, nè messa da parte, nè sento che lui mi toglie qualcosa.


 Voglio anche ammettere che non ci sia nulla di male (anche se io non lo concepisco), però non sarebbe un problema se tuo marito ti chiedesse di essere presentato, oppure di fare una cena con tutti questi amici (compresi dei suoi che tu non conosci). nemmeno in questo ci sarebbe nulla di male no?
Io non lo concepisco, non vedo l'esigenza di avere delle amicizie se si è in coppia (con o senza passioni in comune che ho io), che uno dei due non conosca. Almeno io tutte le volte che sono stata fidanzata non ho avuto l'esigenza di avere una parte della mia vita di cui era all'oscuro, il che non vuol dire che non abbia bisogno di una serata per me senza di lui. Potrei anche accettarlo, ma il voler a tutti i costi che questa parte rimanga tale la prenderei come un sintomo di distacco, nei miei confronti, o comunque come una cosa poco chiara.

Il problema poi è che il marito va in piscina (e la moglie pensava stesse a lavoro), mentre lei a casa con i bimbi...
Io lo trovo un comportamento scorretto.


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Ma "divertiamoci" un attimo a immaginare un caso-limite...

Il vostro compagno (per gli uomini: la vostra compagna....) viene mandato a lavorare a, diciamo... 700 Km da casa vostra. Un'occasione prestigiosa.

E lui (o lei) parte. Affitta un appartamento là e vi sentite ogni giorno, ma vi vedete solo il week-end.

Nel frattempo conosce nuove persone, si costruisce in loco una cerchia di amicizie con cui esce anche di sera.
Mettiamo che non ci sia tempo e modo di conoscere tutte le nuove amiche e i nuovi amici del proprio partner.

E che si fa? Gli vietiamo di muoversi dopo le 20:00? Coprifuoco assoluto dopo l'uscita dall'ufficio, con controllo del proprio amato bene tramite Webcam?

La vostra


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il problema poi è che il marito va in piscina (e la moglie pensava stesse a lavoro), mentre lei a casa con i bimbi...
> *I**o lo trovo un comportamento scorretto*.


 Ma Eliade, di per sé no, se c'è un'alternanza: piscina tu, piscina io a giorni alterni ....
Diversamente, sfodero gli artigli a prescindere da eventuali scappatelle extraconiugali


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Insomma non mi preoccuperei del: Hey Baby! ti va un coffee with me neye:?
> ma mi incaxxerei per tutto il resto, lo squilibrio nel rapporto e la poca considerazione di me... quello sì.
> 
> Scappatella o non scappatella; "corna" o "non corna".


Anche se il rapporto ve bene e lui è un casanova che sa amare da morire *ogni *altra donna? Non penso ti farebbe piacere.


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma "divertiamoci" un attimo a immaginare un caso-limite...
> 
> Il vostro compagno (per gli uomini: la vostra compagna....) viene mandato a lavorare a, diciamo... 700 Km da casa vostra. Un'occasione prestigiosa.
> 
> ...


 Si Ari ma, ok non c'è tempo di farmi conoscere tutti gli amici, però mi presenterebbe tranquillamente a tutti nel corso dei week-end. Non è che mi direbbe "ah ce ne sono ancora due, quelle no perché sono solo amiche mie". -.-''
Volendo fare un'analogia con l'esempio che hai fatto tu, potrei dire che questo mio ipotetico fidanzato m'imponga categoricamente di frequentare questi suoi amici ogni volta che andassi a trovarlo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma "divertiamoci" un attimo a immaginare un caso-limite...
> 
> Il vostro compagno (per gli uomini: la vostra compagna....) viene mandato a lavorare a, diciamo... 700 Km da casa vostra. Un'occasione prestigiosa.
> 
> ...


bravaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! hai perfettamente ragione! sono d'accordo!


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche se il rapporto ve bene e lui è un casanova che sa amare da morire *ogni *altra donna? Non penso ti farebbe piacere.


 E invece sì. Perché tanto non le amerebbe. Non ci sarebbe posto per altre. Tanto savoir faire e poco arrosto col resto del mondo, e questo mi va benissimo


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma Eliade, di per sé no, se c'è un'alternanza: piscina tu, piscina io a giorni alterni ....
> Diversamente, sfodero gli artigli a prescindere da eventuali scappatelle extraconiugali


Quindi una volta fa finta lei di stare a lavoro e invece va in piscina, e una volta fa finta lui? 
Il problema non è solo la quantità, ma anche la qualità secondo me.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bravaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! hai perfettamente ragione! sono d'accordo!


Niente coprifuoco, naturale. Ma come la mettiamo se lei mi dice che esce con un amico spesso e volentieri? Vorrei pur sapere se e quando se lo porta in casa... Non si può fare nulla, ma capirete che si sta male e non si può far finta di nulla... se la propria donna si ama, che dimentichiamo sempre questo passaggio...


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi una volta fa finta lei di stare a lavoro e invece va in piscina, e una volta fa finta lui?
> Il problema non è solo la quantità, ma anche la qualità secondo me.


 No, no, come "fare finta"? Tutto ben chiaro e organizzato in trasparenza, sia chiaro...!


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E invece sì. Perché tanto non le amerebbe. Non ci sarebbe posto per altre. Tanto savoir faire e poco arrosto col resto del mondo, e questo mi va benissimo


D'altronde il mondo è pieno di finti impacciati che "quagliano" a tutta birra in segretezza, di nascosto dalla moglie... quelli secondo me vanno "temuti" di più :condom:


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Niente coprifuoco, naturale. Ma come la mettiamo se lei mi dice che esce con un amico spesso e volentieri? Vorrei pur sapere se e quando se lo porta in casa... Non si può fare nulla, ma capirete che si sta male e non si può far finta di nulla... se la propria donna si ama, che dimentichiamo sempre questo passaggio...


 Beh, in quel caso le presentazioni sono doverose... o comunque un minimo di spiegazioni... in quel caso sì


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> D'altronde il mondo è pieno di finti impacciati che "quagliano" a tutta birra in segretezza, di nascosto dalla moglie... quelli secondo me vanno "temuti" di più :condom:


Convinti? O è meglio l'uomo che parla dell'amica, così se viene beccato in giro con lei ha la scusa pronta (è la mia amica te ne ho parlato...), rispetto a colui che viene beccato con una donna che nemmeno dovrebbe conoscere? Chi tra i due è più furbo?


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Convinti? O è meglio l'uomo che parla dell'amica, così se viene beccato in giro con lei ha la scusa pronta (è la mia amica te ne ho parlato...), rispetto a colui che viene beccato con una donna che nemmeno dovrebbe conoscere? Chi tra i due è più furbo?


 Ma guarda, di fronte alla mala fede, non mi sprecherei a parlare di "furbizia".... direi che entrambi i casi che proponi meritano lo stesso gradino del "podio" :blank:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, la maggior parte dei miei colleghi e dei miei amici sono uomini, e spesso sono andata via per lavoro con i miei colleghi, cena assieme e stesso albergo: proprio con quelli che non mi hanno mai non dico mancato di rispetto, ma fatto se pur lontanamente dubitare delle loro reali intenzioni, scambio volentieri sms scherzosi, li chiamo bell'uomo e ammmmmore(proprio scritto così), scambiamo battutine e doppi sensi. Il tutto ce lo possiamo permettere perchè avviene in un clima fraterno e serve solo ad alleviare la tensione, in mezzo a un sacco di gente che appena può ti butta addosso cacca o peggio. Personalmente, quando mi è capitato che una persona non mi facesse sentire a mio agio chiamandomi con qualche nomignolo o scherzando con me, gli ho fatto capire di non essere in diritto di prendersi confidenze: conosci tuo marito sicuramente meglio di me, se è un uomo che rispetta le donne, le sue amiche e colleghe potranno scherzare con lui senza la paura che lui possa fraintendere e tendere tranelli nel parcheggio (una volta mi è capitato). E' successo alcune volte che mio marito fosse geloso... gli ho fatto conoscere i miei colleghi, fidanzate e mogli comprese, perchè capivo la gelosia e non volevo che stesse male per cose assolutamente innocenti: se tu però fai possenti scenate perchè non ti ha detto di essere andato in piscina con tizia... magari poi lui evita di raccontarti le cose... e se comincia a nascondertele...mmmmmmm


Ma che figure...
Ma povero lui xdieci...
Se io ho una compagna e lei mi parla dei suoi amici, e mi riscopro geloso, proprio perchè geloso, non vorrò mai sottopormi all'umiliazione di volerli conoscere...
Sarebbe una ferita al mio orgoglio.
Non se ne parla, nemmeno.
Piuttosto lavorerei su di me dicendomi: sono cose sue, per me non devono avere rilevanza alcuna.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu chiedi giustamente rispetto.
> Ma se te lo desse nel modo che vuoi tu, rischi di castrarlo, e di renderlo arrabbiato verso di te anche non volendolo.
> 
> Se sei gelosa: diglielo. Se ti senti un pò messa da parte: diglielo. Se pensi che passi troppo poco tempo con te, diglielo!
> ...


Diglielo?
Ma vuoi mettere cosa è per una orgogliona abbassare il proprio orgoglio e dirlo?
COn la sacrosanta paura che lui ri rida in faccia e ti coglioni dicendo...ah sei una donnetta eh?
Diremo che tu hai dipinto in maniera egregia la gelosia femminile...al punto tale, che finalmente anch'io ho imparato a codificarla...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, non conosco il vostro rapporto, ma come è possibile che voi due siete sposate e lui va a cena con *2*, dico, *2* amiche?
> E' comunque una mancanza di rispetto.
> 
> E se hai letto una certa preoccupazione nei suoi occhi, io ti chiedo, e chiedo a tutti, *perchè*? Forse non ha la coscienza proprio apposto e sa cosa voglia dire uscire da solo con un'altra persona di sesso opposto (anche se ce ne erano altre, di certo c'erano altri uomini)?
> ...


Cosa sono ste seghe mentali da 800 decadente
Pian con le bombe...
Allora mi spiego tante cose della mia esperienza...
Se tu mi dici...da sposati non uscirai più a cena con le tue amiche: io: non ti sposo...
Pensieri maliziosi?
Ma dove siamo finiti?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa sono ste seghe mentali da 800 decadente
> Pian con le bombe...
> Allora mi spiego tante cose della mia esperienza...
> Se tu mi dici...da sposati non uscirai più a* cena con le tue amiche: io: non ti sposo.*..
> ...


ma io nemmeno mi fidanzo con te se le premesse sono queste!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diglielo?
> Ma vuoi mettere cosa è per una orgogliona abbassare il proprio orgoglio e dirlo?
> COn la sacrosanta paura che lui ri rida in faccia e ti coglioni dicendo...ah sei una donnetta eh?
> Diremo che tu hai dipinto in maniera egregia la gelosia femminile...al punto tale, che finalmente anch'io ho imparato a codificarla...



Fiuuuuu.... meno male che ci sei, qui ci volevi tu.....


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa sono ste seghe mentali da 800 decadente
> Pian con le bombe...
> Allora mi spiego tante cose della mia esperienza...
> Se tu mi dici...da sposati non uscirai più a cena con le tue amiche: io: non ti sposo...
> ...


Dico solo che ci vuole sincerità e capire quando no oltrepassare i limiti. Allora cosa è un *matrimonio*? A cosa serve? Qual è la differenza con la *convivenza*?

Non è banale la questione: un matrimonio limita tacitamente la libertà di una persona. Punto. E non solo tacitamente... La legge stessa (civile e della chiesa) impone il rispetto del partner. E la *fedeltà*. Non essere fedeli solo perchè lui non ti ama come prima, è rispondere con la guerra a uno sgarbo : un atto di vigliaccheria. (vigliaccheria perchè le persone che fanno la guerra invece di fare diplomazia, è perchè sono poco intelligenti a controbbattere le argomentazioni dell'altro)

Se voglio uscire con una amica non posso permettermi di addurre la motivazione "io ho le amiche e non ci rinuncio": ci vuole un colloquio prima, un punto di incontro, *bidirezionale*.

Per arrivare al matrimonio bisogna fare un percorso in comune, è durante questo percorso che i paletti imposti devono venire fuori. Oggi non succede, perchè le persone si sposano per fare solo luna festa.

Se io sposo una donna, che durante il periodo di fidanzamento mi dice "io esco con il mio amico migliore" e lo accetto, e sono pronto a sposarla, poi devo starmi bello zitto: l'ho voluto io. Con le conseguenze del caso.

Se l'amico esce dopo dal nulla, quando durante il fidanzamento la tua donna *era tutta per te*, eh, beh, le cose cambiano: sta cominciando a essere quella che mi aveva nascosto. Io non lo accetto e a ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhò, di amiche fighe ma comunque per me asessuate ne ho diverse. Posso tranquillamente buttare un occhio al culo e pensare che sia bello ma tra il pensare che sia bello e volermela fare ce ne passa sescondo me.


Bravo Tuba, ma tu sei un signore no?
Non uno sfigato figadipendente eh?
Credi non mi sia mai capitato di assistere a certe scene?
Arrivo a dirgli...ma senti ma non vede che figure che ti fai?
E lui...che me frega a me...io ci provo eh?
Per certa gente non è importante quel culo...ma che passi un culo per poterci provare...

Guarda che basta che respiri è di parecchi e non di pochi...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che uomo sei? Ma scherzi? Se ti vedi con una donna o le salti addosso o non capisco l'esigenza di frequentarla....


Hai frainteso a sto giro...e poi ti lamenti di Lothar...
Traduco: 
1) Non è detto che una donna di bell'aspetto e forme di necessità scateni in ogni uomo istinti sessuali eh?
In questo senso leggi assessuate. 
2) Di queste notiamo benissimo che ha un bel culo e ci dà piacere gustare questa bellezza.
3) Passa l'oceano da lì a piegarla a 90 e metterle le mani sul sedere. 

Anche per noi uomini il desiderio sessuale ha percorsi strani...
Poi vediamo il tuba:
Il tuba ti caga, e tu sei interessante per lui.
Il tempo passa e abbiamo un tuba sempre più interessato.
Finchè di interesse e interesse scatta il fluido erotico nella testa del tuba.

Il tuba ti caga, ma tu risulti non interessante per lui...
Tuba ti scaga.

Pupa il mondo gira così...e lo sai benissimo!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, scena: si veste in una certa maniera, bevete un pochettino, quella sera le guardi spesso il didietro, non fai sesso da molto tempo.
> 
> Entrate in macchina, lei ha un buon profumo, tra una parola e l'altra esce il riferimento sessuale, magari lei ti chiede "hai notato spesso il mio sedere?", odori il suo profumo, ti ecciti, siete in macchina in un luogo isolato, lei ci sta solo a  fare sesso.
> 
> ...


Con un tipo come il Tuba'
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....maddai andiamo...
Forse così intortavi un tuba ventenne...ma non il tuba odierno...ma vuoi scherzare spero?
Tuba che non fa sesso da molto tempo?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAH....


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai frainteso a sto giro...e poi ti lamenti di Lothar...
> Traduco:
> 1) Non è detto che una donna di bell'aspetto e forme di necessità scateni in ogni uomo istinti sessuali eh?
> In questo senso leggi assessuate.
> ...


veramente tu hai frainteso lei che era ironica.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bisogna essere intelligenti anche: è logico che se una amica mi piace e mi trovo con lei casualmente in una situazione potenzialmente piccante e lei non mi da alcun segnale, io devo essere in grado di capirlo, sebbene lo vorrei tanto. Ma meglio starsi fermi che perdere davvero la stima in una persona che ti conosce così bene e magari non rivederla più.
> Ma lo stesso vale al contrario: un mio amico, sposato ma con la moglie in Francia, mi raccontò che una ragazza gli andava dietro ammiccando. Una volta si trovò da solo in auto con lei, e lei gli ha chiesto di fare sesso. Lui invece l'ha allontanata e le ha detto che teneva troppo alla moglie e alla figlia. E se questa storia non fosse stata vera, non penso me l'avrebbe nemmeno raccontata, visto che aveva solo da perdere a farla uscire fuori...
> Certo che gli uomini non sono tutti uguali.


Posso dirti una cosa Andy?
Non ti arrabbiare eh?
Ma incredibile come tanti tuoi post hanno storie in stile Novella 3000...o robe così...
Sembrano tutte storie da parrucchiere di paesino...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Per me ti danno fastidio comportamenti e messaggi perché pensi che ci sia o ci potrebbe essere altro. Lui spergiura innocenza, ma hai un'inquietudine dentro.
> Verifica.
> Quando sai che deve avere un'uscita innocente organizzati con i bambini e seguilo o fallo seguire.
> Se i rapporti sono quelli che ti dice ti rassicuri, no?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAH...
Verifica...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH....
Ma ti rendi conto cosa scateni tu con le tue verifiche?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Allora se io fossi lui...
Moglie ah sei inquieta perchè hai lurkato sul mio cellulare?

SOFFRI E NON SFIDARE LA FORTUNA.
Detto ciò...
Mi dico...
Adesso mi diverto eh?

Chiamo tutte le mie amiche e dico loro...
La sapete l'ultima?
Mia moglie ficcanasa nel mio cellulare...ma vi rendete conto che invornita?
Dai ragazze dateci dentro...

E il men che non si fica...
Il mio cellulare sarà pieno di sms dal tenore...Pincy...il mio clitoride pulsa per te...

Poi ti dico: verifica.

E ti dico pure, caro ospite2...mi becchi? Ehi pupa vuoi partecipare...qua che ci godiamo...eheheheheheheeh...

Verifica.
Un mucchio...di fori nell'acqua...


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa Andy?
> Non ti arrabbiare eh?
> Ma incredibile come tanti tuoi post hanno storie in stile Novella 3000...o robe così...
> Sembrano tutte storie da parrucchiere di paesino...


Le mie storie personali hanno visto essenzialmente le due grandi brutture di cui avevo parlato.
Per le storie degli altri che racconto potrà sembrarti strano ma è così: ti dico anche che la persona di cui parlavo in quel mio post non è nemmeno italiano ma tunisino, poi il fatto che sia anche tunisino spinge a credere che ho letto troppi romanzi rosa, mi spiace ma purtroppo non è così...

PS: se ti dicessi anche che scoprii che la mie ex si prostituiva, tramite mio padre che la chiamò per fissare un appuntamento (dopo vari fatti ,mio padre mi disse: è una zoccola, vuoi vedere?)? E' stato così reale che piansi per 2 settimane di fila...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono mesi che non gli dico più nulla, esce una volta a settimana con gli amici, non chiedo nemmeno più chi c'era oltre aagli amici che ben conosco.
> Anche perchè quando gli ho chiesto apertamente dche preferirei non vedesse più da solo (soprattutto di sera) le sue amichette e che, se le voleva incontrare, poteva coinvolgermi, mi ha risposto che ero folle e irragionevole e che per nulla al mondo avrebbe acconsentito.
> E certo...come mi sono potuta permettere...non fa mica nulla di male lui...sono le sue amichette tanto care...io sono una vera strega a non fidarmi della sua virtù!
> Infatti...continui pure...peccato che sono io che mi sto disamorando.
> ...


Ma sei una donna o una donnetta?
Farai poca strada con le ripicchette del cazzo eh?
Cosa non mi tocca leggere a sto giro...che cosa...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo, nei rapporti si parla e si è sinceri cribbio, altrimenti che cazzo vi mettete insieme a fare?
> Scopatevi gli amici e stop.
> 
> Se è intelligente capisce.... cristo santo....


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA

Gli effetti Nefasti del Conte su Nausicaaaa....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
Scusami ma a sto giro...ehm...guarda...dai bacino!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai benissimo a mettere un po' di pepe... ci sta! però, se fai la strega e lo stressi... lo spingi a stare con le amiche, che magari poi... queste sono innocue... una sera ne arriva una carina, che lo fa ridere... scherzare... mentre tu gli tieni il muso, lo spaventi al punto che non ti coinvolge perchè ha paura che tu faccia una scenata... sai che cosa ho scoperto in questi mesi di confronti ed esperimenti?
> L'intimo nuovo, specie se particolarmente osè, e messo per andare a lavorare come fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo, ha effetti collaterali sorprendenti.


Eheheheheheehehehehehe....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

*Off Topic*

Scusate lo sfogo O.T. ma il titolo si addice.....se c'è una cosa che odio sono le persone che ti mandano mille sms, per me uno è poco e due sono troppi....
Odio chattare via sms e soprattutto odio quelle persone a cui se mandi un sms, ti devono per forza rimandarne un'altro con una domanda a cui devi solo dire OK! 

Che stresssssssssssssss e mi ha appena mandato il terzo, spero abbia capito dal mio precedente che ha rotto le balle già!
E la gente si alza alle 5:30 per andare a lavoro! Mi lasciasse dormire!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> e a volte fa danni senza motivi.
> Io sono uscita con una amica femmina per un'ora, una singola ora, dopo che non la vedevo da mesi, e mi sono sorbita giorni di interrogatorio sul perchè mai io avessi voluto escluderlo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...scusami...AHAHAHAHAHA...che invornito...
Ma non sai che quando le mogli sono fuori con le amiche...per tanti mariti è:
Oh finalmente mi prendo due birre, chiamo il mio amico X e ci guardiamo una partita in pace...ruttando e riducendo la casa come un porcile? No eh?
Poverino escluso...
AHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
Immagino una scena...
La tua amica è lei Chiara Matraini in persona..
Tu presenti tuo marito a lei...
Lei che ti dice...ok grazie, ma ora sali in macchina che andiamo, ciao ciao... e lui che resta lì come un pesce lesso...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come, seguendolo? Ma no...non sono il tipo da pedinamento...non ne sarei nemmeno capace, credo che mi perderei alla seconda curva
> Ally


ma no è che Ospite2 è obsoleta...vive nel passato di almeno 50 anni fa...
E' ferma a vecchie ideologie da anni 70....dai su...svegliati Ally...dai non fare l'invornita...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Se non sei capace, ti imbarazza, ti ripugna, chiedilo a un'amica o andate in due.
> Se realmente sono uscite più che innocenti poi sei in condizioni di valutare i suoi bisogni e capire se è bisogno di leggerezza, se è evasione dal rapporto, se potete trovare spazi diversi di condivisione o di autonomia.
> Un matrimonio è il risultato di una continua "ri-contrattazione", soprattutto se il rapporto si modifica per la presenza dei figli.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA...che metodi da beghine di paese...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...io guarda ti rifilerei di quei circhi che non immagini...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...con tanto di amica disposta a travestirsi da ermafrodito pur di fare caciara....AHAHAHHAHAHAAH


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA...che metodi da beghine di paese...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...io guarda ti rifilerei di quei circhi che non immagini...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...con tanto di amica disposta a travestirsi da ermafrodito pur di fare caciara....AHAHAHHAHAHAAH


Ricorda, come mi diceva un caro amico: "Ehi, che tre erano! Se non era uno era l'altro!"


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei una donna o una donnetta?
> Farai poca strada con le ripicchette del cazzo eh?
> Cosa non mi tocca leggere a sto giro...che cosa...


E tu sei uno sfigato frustrato, oppure un super sfigato le cui palle sono tenute saldamente in mano dalla tua dolce mogliettina.
No sai, ti dico questo perchè i tuoi post di risposta grondano egocentrismo da ogni riga...sembri la classica persona che fa la figa ma che in realtà è tenuto ben sotto dalla sua dolce metà.
Mi faresti fare la figura della cretina gelosa davanti alle tue amichette se sapessi che ho guardato il tuo cellulare?
Ma certo...accomodati...peccato che dopo un nano secondo ti farei volare a razzo fuori dalla porta.
Eh già, si darebbe anche il caso che la dolce e comoda casetta in cui abiti è di proprietà della cretina che hai umiliato.
Ma và là và...fai meno il duro...perchè con le pezze al sedere non so se faresti poi così tanto il brillantone.
Ally


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ricorda, come mi diceva un caro amico: "Ehi, che tre erano! Se non era uno era l'altro!"


non l'ho capita


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita


Ehhhh... è profonda...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E tu sei uno sfigato frustrato, oppure un super sfigato le cui palle sono tenute saldamente in mano dalla tua dolce mogliettina.
> No sai, ti dico questo perchè i tuoi post di risposta grondano egocentrismo da ogni riga...sembri la classica persona che fa la figa ma che in realtà è tenuto ben sotto dalla sua dolce metà.
> Mi faresti fare la figura della cretina gelosa davanti alle tue amichette se sapessi che ho guardato il tuo cellulare?
> Ma certo...accomodati...peccato che dopo un nano secondo ti farei volare a razzo fuori dalla porta.
> ...


Se invece leggessi con attenzione i suoi post capiresti molte cose sugli uomini.........


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehhhh... è profonda...


.dici che non posso arrivarci? ........


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Se invece leggessi con attenzione i suoi post capiresti molte cose *sugli uomini*.........


Belle o brutte?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Belle o brutte?


questo è un segreto


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> gliele chiedi punto. quando c'è un progetto comune, una moglie che si sbatte per i bambini il marito non si può permettere di "andare in piscina...". vuoi andare in piscina? la prossima volta ci resti perchè ti affogo io e le tue mignotte. questo è quello che mi direbbe mia moglie. ma, subito dopo, mi farebbe una domanda ben più profonda e precisamente se mi basta quello che ho e se sento l'esigenza di avere altre donne. una bella moglie, dei bambini sono un tesoro da preservare e tu fai bene ad essere vigile ed attenta - anche ai desideri di tuo marito - verificando se si sente trascurato, se con te l'intesa sessuale va bene. ma domandaglielo perchè molte donne - tra cui anche mia moglie - faceva l'errore di ritenerlo scontato e in realtà non era cosi....
> 
> bastardo dentro


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...affogare le mignotte?
La piscina...AHAHAHAHAHA...
Ascolta: senti qua il Conte...
Un'amica mi dice, domani vado in piscina con mia figlia e x.
Io rimugino.
Poi la chiamo e le dico ehi so che sono ingombrante egocentrico ecc..ecc...dai vengo anch'io.
Ok...
Poi dico a mia moglie...vado in piscina e porto con me mia figlia.
Così ho fatto:
1) Figura del maritino che solleva moglie dall'incombenza dei figli e si preoccupa che lei possa avere una giornata tutta per lei.
2) Arrivo in piscina e là trovo due madri sclerate...perchè i loro figli...rompono e non possono fare le fighe in santapace
3) Io sono il Conte. Prendo in mano la situazione ed eccomi a prendere con me questi bambini e lascio loro in santa pace.

Poi sono venute in piscina pure loro...
Ehm...sono state loro a coccolarmi tutte complici...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Ma in che mondo viviamo...
Affogherò con le mie mignotee e ceste!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...affogare le mignotte?
> La piscina...AHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ascolta: senti qua il Conte...
> Un'amica mi dice, domani vado in piscina con mia figlia e x.
> ...


Urka...pure in questo post sei riuscito a parlare di te e a metterti in mostra...signur...il forum è servito...comincio a ricredermi su mio marito...c'è veramente di peggio in giro.
Au revoir e bon nuit
Ally


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ospite2: infatti secondo me i lazzi e gli sms birbanti del marito sono il meno. Credo che Ally stia notando un calo di dialogo, di complicità rispetto al passato; non è un caso che prima "sopportava" meglio questo modo di esprimersi del marito.
> Pesa anche lo squilibrio nel rapporto di coppia, la chiusura mentale del marito (quando si sente a disagio all'idea che la moglie possa uscire di sera)


GRANDE...grandioso...
Quando esci a cena con me?
Non capita a tutte eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io nemmeno mi fidanzo con te se le premesse sono queste!


Donna patti chiari amicizia lunga no?
Ma dove siamo?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fiuuuuu.... meno male che ci sei, qui ci volevi tu.....


Donna non posso sempre stare sul forum...
Devo anche trombare no?
Comunque questo 3d è fantastico...rido come un matto...
Se ne sentono di corbellerie a sto mondo non trovi cara?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna patti chiari amicizia lunga no?
> Ma dove siamo?


assolutamente si! concordo pienamente! manco nel medioevo funzionava cosi!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente tu hai frainteso lei che era ironica.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Cosa darei perchè Farfalla postasse qui...cosa le scrivo per sms...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

Ma posto io il testo del suo ultimo sms...
............senza parole....non ho parole...ahahahaahahahaha..bacio.
Ohi ho lurkato sul mio cellulare eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH :bleble:

maestra... :bleble:

Dai chiedi a Farfalla cose le ho scritto quando mi scrisse...Conte non sono una donnetta....
AHAHAHAHAAHAH...moriresti all'istante...

E se penso al marito di Farfalla che legge certe cose...muoio io dalle risate... :bleble:


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> GRANDE...grandioso...
> Quando esci a cena con me?
> Non capita a tutte eh?


Aspè aspè me ne ricordo un'altra che ti diletto.
Cambridge, appena da una settimana. Ero nella piazzetta centrale il sabato sera con un amico (verso le 23 di un giorno di aprile).
Devi sapere che quando una ragazza inglese si sposa, le amiche organizzano delle specie di addio al nubilato, portando in giro la festeggiata, a cui a volte fanno indossare cose particolari, tipo orecchie da coniglietta, per farle fare delle cose "strane", tipo baciare un poliziotto (ho visto provarci una volta con i miei occhi, ma la ragazza è stata allontanata, meno male). E se ne vanno in giro ubriache.

Dicevo, eravamo su una panchina a mangiare un hotdog (una favola), quando sfila davanti questa carovana di ragazze a gridare, ridere e scherzare, tutte praticamente nude.
Una si stacca dal gruppo (abbastanza carina, ma non da perderci la testa), si dirige verso di noi, mi si siede accanto e comincia a parlare fissandomi. Sul marciapiede le amiche la chiamavano. Quella parlavo e io non capivo, perchè non riuscivo a stare dietro la lingua. Il mio collega mi dice allora in romanesco "quella ce sta a provà, che fai?" (lui era anche stato anni in USA e capiva quello che diceva).

Non sapevo che cacchio dire, zero, nulla, immambolato. Non sapevo cosa dire in inglese!!! Dopo un pò si alza stizzita si allontana, arriva al marciapiede con le amiche e tutte mi urlano addosso.

Punto interrogativo grande così sulla mia testa. Il mio collega si alza e grida loro qualcosa. Io "ma che cavolo è successo?".

"No ho dovuto dire che non sei gay"


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E tu sei uno sfigato frustrato, oppure un super sfigato le cui palle sono tenute saldamente in mano dalla tua dolce mogliettina.
> No sai, ti dico questo perchè i tuoi post di risposta grondano egocentrismo da ogni riga...sembri la classica persona che fa la figa ma che in realtà è tenuto ben sotto dalla sua dolce metà.
> Mi faresti fare la figura della cretina gelosa davanti alle tue amichette se sapessi che ho guardato il tuo cellulare?
> Ma certo...accomodati...peccato che dopo un nano secondo ti farei volare a razzo fuori dalla porta.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Lothar dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....questa mitraglia...e non spara...
Si sono egocentrico e allora? E ALLORA?
Io tenuto sotto? AHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...

SI te lo giuro sul mio onore:
Tu fai la cretina a guardare nel mio cellulare...ok...giochiamo no?
SI io farei questo.

Non sono un mantenuto.
La mia casa è mia.
E quando ci sono stati certi problemi ho anche avuto un'amica che mi ha trovato un piccolo spazio dove stare in santa pace.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Il brillantone....AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH

E senti questo sms...
Grazie a te, son contenta......brutto mascio!

( in veneto brutto maiale)...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...

Ohi se ne vuoi altri...
Ma nessuna mi manda carinerie...

e senti questo...
" Dai somaro...è un'ora che ti aspetto su skipe...dove sei?"


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Urka...pure in questo post sei riuscito a parlare di te e a metterti in mostra...signur...il forum è servito...comincio a ricredermi su mio marito...c'è veramente di peggio in giro.
> Au revoir e bon nuit
> Ally


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Ne convengo...
E senti questo sms...in romanesco...
Conte sei er peggio! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Solo perchè sta qua fa la figa...mi manda un sms dicendo...ah sai sono fuori a cena con un tizio simpatico...
Io le rispondo: Dagliela.

Con sti sms fastidiosi...
Tu smettila di farti film in testa...
SOno solo sms...ok?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAH...
> Verifica...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH....
> Ma ti rendi conto cosa scateni tu con le tue verifiche?
> ...


Perfido ... anche tu conosci le cose che non si devono dire o chiedere a una donna? 

- mi sbaglio o sei ingrassata?
- ho un segreto ma non te lo dico.

Quella del cellulare è simile al segreto ... morde!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusate lo sfogo O.T. ma il titolo si addice.....se c'è una cosa che odio sono le persone che ti mandano mille sms, per me uno è poco e due sono troppi....
> Odio chattare via sms e soprattutto odio quelle persone a cui se mandi un sms, ti devono per forza rimandarne un'altro con una domanda a cui devi solo dire OK!
> 
> Che stresssssssssssssss e mi ha appena mandato il terzo, spero abbia capito dal mio precedente che ha rotto le balle già!
> E la gente si alza alle 5:30 per andare a lavoro! Mi lasciasse dormire!


se vuoi ti mando un solo sms e poi non arriva più nulla fino alla prossima ricarica (fra 1 anno)


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Perfido ... anche tu conosci le cose che non si devono dire o chiedere a una donna?
> 
> - mi sbaglio o sei ingrassata?
> - ho un segreto ma non te lo dico.
> ...


Lo so...
Ma se mai mia moglie ha guardato...
Io non lo verrò mai a sapere no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Se invece leggessi con attenzione i suoi post capiresti molte cose sugli uomini.........


ora avrei voluto dire una cosa sciocca, ma mi astengo perché sono gentleman


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sono capitata su questo sito qualche tempo fa per caso e ho letto alcune delle esperienze postate.
> Adesso ho deciso di scrivere anche io, soprattutto per avere un parere.
> Io e mio marito siamo sposati da 8 anni e abbiamo due bambini piccoli.
> ...



dico che dovresti evitare di farti queste seghe mentali....uno che manda sms cosi è sicuramente innocuo....
poi se dai suoi comportamenti nn ti da modo di pensare che ti tradisca perche lo pensi???
neanche io nn ci vedo niente di male nel leggere cio che scrive "se capita " ma nn capita....  e che  lo fai capitare ....

gli piace essere corteggiato ..corteggialo tu invece di controllarlo e fargli delle scenate per portare avanti delle ragioni che nn hanno senso solo per sentirti padrona della situazione ....mi sembra anche questo un comportamento infantile e alquanto fastidioso nei suoi confronti....


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2011)

Il problema poi è che il marito va in piscina (e la moglie pensava stesse a lavoro), mentre lei a casa con i bimbi...
Io lo trovo un comportamento scorretto.[/QUOTE]

per me il problema e che a lei piace fare la vittima.....


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ora avrei voluto dire una cosa sciocca, ma mi astengo perché sono gentleman


più che altro leggesse eleanor questo thead si chiederebbe dove stia la differenza nei modi aggressivi che imputavi a lei verso chi raccontava una storia.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ora avrei voluto dire una cosa sciocca, ma mi astengo perché sono gentleman


la potevi dire...tanto come vedi l'ho detta pure io!


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> per me il problema e che a lei piace fare la vittima.....


 Ipotesi "forte" anche se interessante; ma più semplicemente credo che col passare del tempo lui sia rimasto sé stesso, senza grosse evoluzioni; mentre specialmente dopo la maternità le esigenze e i gusti di Ally sono cambiati. Da qui l'insoddisfazione e il calo di fiducia...
Aggiungo che il marito di Ally probabilmente si è accorto di questa minor fiducia e possibile maggior litigiosità nella coppia... e forse, per evitare discussioni e inutili terzi gradi, è andato in piscina senza dare preavviso e chiedere permesso.

Purtroppo quando calano l'affiatamento e la complicità, è un attimo ingigantire situazioni e fatti, magari colpevolizzando più del necessario chi, tutto sommato, si è mosso in buona fede (e coerentemente con il passato )

Fossi in Ally cercherei di capire che cosa mi piace veramente adesso in un uomo, e se il padre dei miei figli onestamente corrisponde al mio ideale di oggi. Senza colpevolizzare nessuno se per caso questo ideale non è più incarnato in lui....

Ma riconosco che non è facile ammettere con sé stessi che l'insoddisfazione e il precipitare delle cose dipendono anche, se non soprattutto, da noi.

ari


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ipotesi "forte" anche se interessante; ma più semplicemente credo che col passare del tempo lui sia rimasto sé stesso, senza grosse evoluzioni; mentre specialmente dopo la maternità le esigenze e i gusti di Ally sono cambiati. Da qui l'insoddisfazione e il calo di fiducia...
> Aggiungo che il marito di Ally probabilmente si è accorto di questa minor fiducia e possibile maggior litigiosità nella coppia... e forse, per evitare discussioni e inutili terzi gradi, è andato in piscina senza dare preavviso e chiedere permesso.
> 
> Purtroppo quando calano l'affiatamento e la complicità, è un attimo ingigantire situazioni e fatti, magari colpevolizzando più del necessario chi, tutto sommato, si è mosso in buona fede (e coerentemente con il passato )
> ...


come siate arrivati a questa sentenza davvero mi sfugge


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come siate arrivati a questa sentenza davvero mi sfugge


 ma non è una sentenza. E' lei che si dice insoddisfatta e il rischio che precipitino le cose, c'è.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro leggesse eleanor questo thead si chiederebbe dove stia la differenza nei modi aggressivi che imputavi a lei verso chi raccontava una storia.


Ciò sempre pì acida eh?
Ma che balle diosanto....ma che balle...
Sempre a puntualizzare a chiosare...mi sto decisamente innervosendo...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ipotesi "forte" anche se interessante; ma più semplicemente credo che col passare del tempo lui sia rimasto sé stesso, senza grosse evoluzioni; mentre specialmente dopo la maternità le esigenze e i gusti di Ally sono cambiati. Da qui l'insoddisfazione e il calo di fiducia...
> Aggiungo che il marito di Ally probabilmente si è accorto di questa minor fiducia e possibile maggior litigiosità nella coppia... e forse, per evitare discussioni e inutili terzi gradi, è andato in piscina senza dare preavviso e chiedere permesso.
> 
> Purtroppo quando calano l'affiatamento e la complicità, è un attimo ingigantire situazioni e fatti, magari colpevolizzando più del necessario chi, tutto sommato, si è mosso in buona fede (e coerentemente con il passato )
> ...


Senti:
Secondo me tu hai inquadrato per bene la situazione...
Qua i conti non tornano...
Se io fossi una moglie con due bambini piccoli, mi aspetterei che il mio compagno si dia da fare per darmi una mano...
Mi aspetterei...Cara sei stanca, oggi vai in piscina con le amiche che ai pupi ci penso io...
Oppure...ma dove siamo?
Se io fossi una moglie e vedo al mio fianco un uomo che si impegna...e si dà da fare...sarei io a dirgli...vai dove ti pare...che non mi fai mancare nulla...

Ma porc anch'io ho ricevuto un sms molto fastidioso:
" La sua CARTABBC CASH ha richiesto una autorizzazione di spesa per EUR 35,00 SALONE SELENA"....mia figlia che spende sti soldi dalla parrucchiera questi son fastidi....ma porc...porc...porc...


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Vabé  è un prezzo onesto per un taglio e piega :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabé  è un prezzo onesto per un taglio e piega :sonar:


Ma sono sms fastidiosi...
Io penso che sia un'amichetta che mi scrive....che so...Pincy vieni a farmi una sonatina alla pelosetta...e invece è il sms della banca...capisci che un pover uomo che si spacca la schiena per portare a casa la pagnotta...si dice...ma porc...porc...porc...


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Vabé ma ogni tanto un taglio di capelli alla bambina non si può negare...  
Comunque a me da piccola facevano sempre tagli alla maschietta o a caschetto -- così non era necessario andare dalla parrucchiera troppo spesso :mexican:
E adesso ci ho preso gusto e i tagli cortissimi me li faccio per diletto :lipstick:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono sms fastidiosi...
> Io penso che sia un'amichetta che mi scrive....che so...Pincy vieni a farmi una sonatina alla pelosetta...e invece è il sms della banca...capisci che un pover uomo che si spacca la schiena per portare a casa la pagnotta...si dice...ma porc...porc...porc...


Sei veramente un macchietta...o fingi, o sei un sociopatico.
Il tuo personaggio che si spacca la schiena per portare a casa la pagnotta non me lo immagino proprio...dalla fucina di minkiate che spari si direbbe che non fai una mazza tutto il giorno, se non parlare e pensare al sesso...ma sai che pare che chi ne parla troppo di solito è perchè ne pratica poco? Mi spiace...poretto...vedrai che arriveranno tempi migliori.
p.s. ma poi te lo hanno mai spiegato che anche le donne possono avere un ottimo impiego e provvedere alla famiglia come e più del compagno? Forse quelle che frequenti sono come te...non hanno nulla di meglio da fare che inviarti sms idioti...ma poi ovviamente ciò avviene solo nella tua fantasia.
Aggiungo che mi pari anche un bel pò maschilista.

Ally


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> fortuna non sono tua moglie!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Dici che hai avuto culo?...:mrgreen:

Vabbe' pero' poi non lamentateve quanno ve sfanculano a sangue....

se sa perche'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai una visione dei rapporti umani molto diversa dalla mia.
> 
> Io non trovo che sia una perdita di tempo uscire con uomini per cui non provo attrazione.
> Nella mia vita c'è spazio per i discorsi da uomo o da donna. Quando sono dall'estetista a farmi le unghie mi piace ciacolare sorseggiando il caffè che mi offrono sempre, quando esco con il mio amico lo ascolto lamentarsi dei suoi casini sul lavoro e so di saperlo ascoltare meglio di qualunque suo amico o collega.
> ...


Ma che cazzo si condivide se ognuno per continuare a vivere la propria vita si deve poter fare i cazzi propri?  manco frequentando amici assortiti ma il marito vecchie e nuove squinzie e la moglie vecchi e nuovi manici...

forse se condivide er mutuo?...:rotfl:

Fate come al solito una confusione bestiale per adattare i vostri schemi sballati e v'inkazzate a morte poi se il resto "normale" ste robe non ve le tollera e sfankula a nastro......


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei veramente un macchietta...o fingi, o sei un sociopatico.
> Il tuo personaggio che si spacca la schiena per portare a casa la pagnotta non me lo immagino proprio...dalla fucina di minkiate che spari si direbbe che non fai una mazza tutto il giorno, se non parlare e pensare al sesso...ma sai che pare che chi ne parla troppo di solito è perchè ne pratica poco? Mi spiace...poretto...vedrai che arriveranno tempi migliori.
> p.s. ma poi te lo hanno mai spiegato che anche le donne possono avere un ottimo impiego e provvedere alla famiglia come e più del compagno? Forse quelle che frequenti sono come te...non hanno nulla di meglio da fare che inviarti sms idioti...ma poi ovviamente ciò avviene solo nella tua fantasia.
> Aggiungo che mi pari anche un bel pò maschilista.
> ...


Ally, posso capire che stanche, preoccupate, incasinate, ci si incazzi per post che sono, in effetti, peculiari a dir poco.
E di certo ci sono utenti che ti daranno ragione per quanto riguarda la tua descrizione del Conte.
E lui ci riderà sopra, perchè non gliene frega nulla.

A me invece frega. Io il Conte lo conosco, e in più di una occasione l'ho visto Uomo come un Uomo dovrebbe essere.
Uno che sono fiera di conoscere, uno che al di là delle evidenti esagerazioni no, non mente su quella che è la sua vita.
Uno che meno maschilista di lui ne conosco solo un altro. E no, non ne conosco pochi di maschilisti.
Se non ti sta simpatico, liberissima, e liberissima di incazzarti per quello che scrive effettivamente, ma da qui a insultare le persone che frequenta, e a fare illazioni sulla sua presunta vita di merda, ce ne passa.
Ripeto, io la sua vita la conosco, ho frequentato la sua famiglia, e un uomo come lui è una fortuna incontrarlo, e non sono la sola  a dirlo.
Naturalmente, puoi continuare ad insultarlo dopo aver letto pochi suoi post, in un forum ognuno dice quel che vuole.
Oppure potresti chiederti come mai ti sei incazzata tanto... forse dirti in modo poco carino che ti preoccupi di cazzate ti urta?
O riconosci qualche aspetto di tuo marito?
A me in varie occasioni hanno detto di tutto e di più, quindi non è che non so cosa vuol dire quando degli estranei giudicano la tua vita. Può essere molto pesante.
Ma non ho mai visto motivo di inalberarmi come hai fatto tu.

Vabbè, chiudo qui. E ti assicuro che il mio post non ha intenti acidi, spero che tu lo colga.


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Io la penso come Nausicaa, diversamente non mi sarei permessa di divagare su coiffeur, messimpieghe & co., comunque dandogli "spago" e sdrammatizzando 
Ally anche se non sembra, sei la benvenuta. Davvero!  Spero ti troverai bene

ari


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Cosa darei perchè Farfalla postasse qui...cosa le scrivo per sms...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> 
> ...


boh


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh


E se vanta pure...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ally, posso capire che stanche, preoccupate, incasinate, ci si incazzi per post che sono, in effetti, peculiari a dir poco.
> E di certo ci sono utenti che ti daranno ragione per quanto riguarda la tua descrizione del Conte.
> E lui ci riderà sopra, perchè non gliene frega nulla.
> 
> ...


De gustibus.
Lui ha insultato e giusicato me dopo molti meno post.
A me uno così fa venire solo i crampi, nausea e brividi (tipo influenza gastrointestinale)...persone che parlano in modo tanto volgare delle donne mi urtano proprio i sensi.
Poi...sul fatto di continuare a rispondergli...ti dò ragione...non dovrei...non dovrei perdere tempo...deve essere un pò come l'effetto "trash", quando più un oggetto è brutto e più lo continui ad osservare...o forse perchè sono in ferie due giorni e ho un pò di tempo da perdere. Oppure mi sto solo divertendo...


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> De gustibus.
> Lui ha insultato e giusicato me dopo molti meno post.
> A me uno così fa venire solo i crampi, nausea e brividi (tipo influenza gastrointestinale)...persone che parlano in modo tanto volgare delle donne mi urtano proprio i sensi.
> Poi...sul fatto di continuare a rispondergli...ti dò ragione...non dovrei...non dovrei perdere tempo...deve essere un pò come l'effetto "trash", quando più un oggetto è brutto e più lo continui ad osservare...o forse perchè sono in ferie due giorni e ho un pò di tempo da perdere. Oppure mi sto solo divertendo...


parli cosi perchè non lo conosci! 
te l'ho già scritto ieri...prova a leggere con attenzione quello che ti scrive.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> De gustibus.
> Lui ha insultato e giusicato me dopo molti meno post.
> A me uno così fa venire solo i crampi, nausea e brividi (tipo influenza gastrointestinale)...persone che parlano in modo tanto volgare delle donne mi urtano proprio i sensi.
> Poi...sul fatto di continuare a rispondergli...ti dò ragione...non dovrei...non dovrei perdere tempo...deve essere un pò come l'effetto "trash", quando più un oggetto è brutto e più lo continui ad osservare...o forse perchè sono in ferie due giorni e ho un pò di tempo da perdere. Oppure mi sto solo divertendo...


E' quello che qua se crede guru e che dispensa consigli dall'alto del suo non-matrimonio...:rotfl:

sapessi...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> parli cosi perchè non lo conosci!
> te l'ho già scritto ieri...prova a leggere con attenzione quello che ti scrive.


Ehm...anche volendo farei fatica a capire bene cosa scrive...fra i vari AHAHAHAHA modello Jack Torrance e le faccette con linguaccia è una lettura difficolosa.
Poi scrive sempre e solo e sempre di se stesso. Molto noioso.
Ma si dai, lo ammetto, mi sono divertita e basta...volevo vedere le varie reazioni.
I'm so sorry.
Buona continuazione
Ally


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' quello che qua se crede guru e che dispensa consigli dall'alto del suo non-matrimonio...:rotfl:
> 
> sapessi...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


non mi pare sia cosi.......


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' quello che qua se crede guru e che dispensa consigli dall'alto del suo non-matrimonio...:rotfl:
> 
> sapessi...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Già so ;-)


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già so ;-)


ghimmi faivv....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai frainteso a sto giro...e poi ti lamenti di Lothar...
> Traduco:
> 1) Non è detto che una donna di bell'aspetto e forme di necessità scateni in ogni uomo istinti sessuali eh?
> In questo senso leggi assessuate.
> ...


Guarda che sei tu che non hai capito che lo prendevo in giro.....
Avevo capito benissimo quello che diceva e come sempre condividevo
A furia di frequentare gli invorniti mi sa che anche tu sei sulla buona strada (scusa ma me l'hai proprio servita:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente tu hai frainteso lei che era ironica.


Meno male. E' riuscito a farmi venire il dubbio che non fosse chiaro


----------



## tesla (7 Settembre 2011)

ma in tutto ciò a me resta solo un dubbio lacerante: conte ma cosa vuol dire "invornita"?


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma in tutto ciò a me resta solo un dubbio lacerante: conte ma cosa vuol dire "invornita"?


 In Romagna vuol dire: "rimbambita", qualcosa del genere :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Cosa darei perchè Farfalla postasse qui...cosa le scrivo per sms...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> 
> ...


A parte che vorrei lasciare mio marito fuori dal forum, so è abbastanza intelligente da capire se leggesse il mio cell (cosa che so per sicuro non faccia) che i tuoi sms non sono "pericolosi". Probabilmente direbbe "Ma chi è sto matto?"


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che non hai capito che lo prendevo in giro.....
> Avevo capito benissimo quello che diceva e come sempre condividevo
> A furia di frequentare gli invorniti mi sa che anche tu sei sulla buona strada (scusa ma me l'hai proprio servita:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


Visto che mi hai tradito?
Tenermi bordone no eh?
Preferisci sempre darla vinta ai miei detrattori.
Finirai molto male Farfalla...
Chiedi in giro...
Sono un uomo spietato...
La tua è tracotanza e fellonia donna...
Non avrai scampo a sto giro...
La Sacramona...non perdona!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto che mi hai tradito?
> Tenermi bordone no eh?
> Preferisci sempre darla vinta ai miei detrattori.
> Finirai molto male Farfalla...
> ...


:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:












:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo si condivide se ognuno per continuare a vivere la propria vita si deve poter fare i cazzi propri?  manco frequentando amici assortiti ma il marito vecchie e nuove squinzie e la moglie vecchi e nuovi manici...
> 
> forse se condivide er mutuo?...:rotfl:
> 
> Fate come al solito una confusione bestiale per adattare i vostri schemi sballati e v'inkazzate a morte poi se il resto "normale" ste robe non ve le tollera e sfankula a nastro......


A parte il fatto che non mi sono mai 'inkazzata' in presenza di opinioni diverse dalle mie, anzi. Credo di essere stata sempre aperta al confronto.

Vorrei ribadire che uscire una volta ogni tanto con amici e coltivare interessi che, magari, non condividiamo con il nostro coniuge, non vuol dire per me 'farsi i cazzi propri', ma continuare a percepirsi, anche dentro la coppia, come individui.

Per come vedo io le cose, il nostro coniuge non può soddisfare TUTTI i nostri bisogni e non deve necessariamente condividere TUTTI i nostri interessi. Anche se mi sposo, sono sempre Sole, con le mie inclinazioni, i miei gusti, le mie curiosità che non riguardano mio marito. Mio marito non potrà mai essere TUTTO per me. Può essere molto, ma non tutto. Altrimenti si sconfina nella simbiosi, che non è sana.


----------



## Gazzetta Ufficiale (7 Settembre 2011)

*mah..*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei veramente un macchietta...o fingi, o sei un sociopatico.
> Il tuo personaggio che si spacca la schiena per portare a casa la pagnotta non me lo immagino proprio...dalla fucina di minkiate che spari si direbbe che non fai una mazza tutto il giorno, se non parlare e pensare al sesso...ma sai che pare che chi ne parla troppo di solito è perchè ne pratica poco? Mi spiace...poretto...vedrai che arriveranno tempi migliori.
> p.s. ma poi te lo hanno mai spiegato che anche le donne possono avere un ottimo impiego e provvedere alla famiglia come e più del compagno? Forse quelle che frequenti sono come te...non hanno nulla di meglio da fare che inviarti sms idioti...ma poi ovviamente ciò avviene solo nella tua fantasia.
> Aggiungo che mi pari anche un bel pò maschilista.
> ...



Leggendo queste risposte acide ho capito perchè tuo marito va a cercare altre donne. Sei veramente una brutta persona secondo il mio modesto parere.


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Gazzetta Ufficiale ha detto:


> Leggendo queste risposte acide ho capito perchè tuo marito va a cercare altre donne. Sei veramente una brutta persona secondo il mio modesto parere.


 Wow, Francesco Alberoni ti fa un baffo miiiii; se tu fossi un dolce ti chiameresti "Tiramigiù" :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

terribili gli utenti _ufficiali_ che non hanno gli attributi per dire le cose in chiaro.
mamma mia


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sono capitata su questo sito qualche tempo fa per caso e ho letto alcune delle esperienze postate.
> Adesso ho deciso di scrivere anche io, soprattutto per avere un parere.
> Io e mio marito siamo sposati da 8 anni e abbiamo due bambini piccoli.
> ...


Ciao Ally
a me sembra ci sia una sorta di contro-senso tra il carattere forte che hai dimostrato di avere qui, e il tuo preoccuparsi per quello che fa tuo marito. (sempre che sia limitato alle facezie scritte alle amichette).
Purtroppo è difficile se davvero ti tradisce anche fisicamente.
Ma su quell'anche ci sarebbe un attimo da pensare.
Io credo sia normale volersi conservare degli spazi per sè. Ma non perchè in questi spazi, non per forza geografici, si possa fare cose che altrimenti non si farebbero.. semplicemente perchè magari, senza di te, lui ha la possibilità di esprimersi "come un quindicenne" senza passare per stupido.
Probabilmente con te non puo esprimere questo suo lato più ludico, frivolo che invece scaturisce simpatia nelle sue amiche.
Questo non credo sia un torto verso di te.
Il fatto che ti voglia nascondere certe cose, potrebbe essere che sia semplicemente per evitare un tuo giudizio negativo "quindicenne" o una tua "possente scenata".

Poi è lecito che tu sia infastidita.
Però magari se pensi che a te evita di mostrarti questo suo lato, e piuttosto lo sfoghi con altri.. forse tutto sommato un po' ti giova.


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

concordo con Eleanor


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Wow, Francesco Alberoni ti fa un baffo miiiii; se tu fossi un dolce ti chiameresti "Tiramigiù" :sonar:


brava Ari! 
cmq non si possono leggere questi commenti.....era meglio quando c'era la registrazione obbligatoria.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ciao Ally
> a me sembra ci sia una sorta di contro-senso tra il carattere forte che hai dimostrato di avere qui, e il tuo preoccuparsi per quello che fa tuo marito. (sempre che sia limitato alle facezie scritte alle amichette).
> Purtroppo è difficile se davvero ti tradisce anche fisicamente.
> Ma su quell'anche ci sarebbe un attimo da pensare.
> ...


Brava! 
Sono d'accordo!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> brava Ari!
> cmq non si possono leggere questi commenti.....era meglio quando c'era la registrazione obbligatoria.


Dammi una sola ragione perchè dovremmo tenere chiuse porte e finestre...solo perchè ogni tanto entra qualche zanzara o pappataci? EH?
Solo per mostrare che il forum, questo forum non è adatto per certe espressioni?
Mi dispiace...mai indietreggiare...
Si stancheranno delle loro cagate no?
Pensa invece a quelli che da ospiti si sono inseriti benissimo qui dentro...


----------



## Ospite2 (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come siate arrivati a questa sentenza davvero mi sfugge


Hai notato una diffusa tendenza a fare carico alla parte femminile del doversi adattare e impegnare per far funzionare il rapporto?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Gazzetta Ufficiale ha detto:


> Leggendo queste risposte acide ho capito perchè tuo marito va a cercare altre donne. Sei veramente una brutta persona secondo il mio modesto parere.


E tu sei un altro che ha capito tutto.
Ma non è ancora chiaro che il mio post era di fantasia? 
Sapevo che quel bell'individio sarebbe intervenuto con la sua abituale grazia...che si sarebbe subito scagliato contro una donna che reputa criminale perchè ha osato spiare il cellulare del proprio uomo.
Perchè l'ho fatto? boh...forse perchè avevo voglia di attacar briga con un individuo che molto tempo fa mi era del tutto indifferente e che anzi, mi faceva anche un poco di compassione ma che uno specifico evento me lo ha fatto reputare una biscia infida e falsa?
Non sono mai più venuta sul forum da quando una persona se n'è impossessata, sbattendo fuori, in modo a dir poco subdolo, utenti che vi avevano trovato conforto in passato.
Ma la cosa che ai tempi mi aveva fatto più intristire era vedere il decadimento di questo posto, a cui ero affezionata, perche in un momento difficile della mia vita mi aveva fatto stare meglio e mi aveva dato l'opurtunità di rapportarmi con persone intelligenti e di grande sensibilità (ormai quasi tutte assenti).

Come dicevo non sono mai più tornata qui...ma ho voluto farci una visitina proprio in questi ultimi giorni. Ho visto che è tutto nuovo...ma è cambiato ben poco...certi personaggi continuano a imperversare.
Il forum a dir la verità non mi è mancato, alcuni utenti invece un pò si.
E già che ci sono colgo l'occasione per salutare quei pochi che ancora rimangono...soprattutto Minerva...sei sempre una donna di grande intelligenza (son Ranatan).


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ciao Ally
> a me sembra ci sia una sorta di contro-senso tra il carattere forte che hai dimostrato di avere qui, e il tuo preoccuparsi per quello che fa tuo marito. (sempre che sia limitato alle facezie scritte alle amichette).
> Purtroppo è difficile se davvero ti tradisce anche fisicamente.
> Ma su quell'anche ci sarebbe un attimo da pensare.
> ...


interessante...pensi che lui abbia in un certo senso una forma di complesso d'inferiorità rispetto alla moglie?


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessante...pensi che lui abbia in un certo senso una forma di complesso d'inferiorità rispetto alla moglie?


 più semplicemente - secondo me - non si sente accettato dalla moglie proprio per il suo lato "fanciullesco"; per amor di pace lo va a esprimere innocuamente altrove :blank:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E tu sei un altro che ha capito tutto.
> Ma non è ancora chiaro che il mio post era di fantasia?
> Sapevo che quel bell'individio sarebbe intervenuto con la sua abituale grazia...che si sarebbe subito scagliato contro una donna che reputa criminale perchè ha osato spiare il cellulare del proprio uomo.
> Perchè l'ho fatto? boh...forse perchè avevo voglia di attacar briga con un individuo che molto tempo fa mi era del tutto indifferente e che anzi, mi faceva anche un poco di compassione ma che uno specifico evento me lo ha fatto reputare una biscia infida e falsa?
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ma che figura..AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ecco neanche capace di tornare con regolare iscrizione e nick....AHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Da non credere...
Comunque grazie dal profondo del mio cuore per le risate...
Ma robe da matti...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dammi una sola ragione perchè dovremmo tenere chiuse porte e finestre...solo perchè ogni tanto entra qualche zanzara o pappataci? EH?
> Solo per mostrare che il forum, questo forum non è adatto per certe espressioni?
> Mi dispiace...mai indietreggiare...
> Si stancheranno delle loro cagate no?
> Pensa invece a quelli che da ospiti si sono inseriti benissimo qui dentro...


Ma nasconditi tu invece! 
Ti piace tento giocare il ruolo dell'uomo spietato, forte, corteggiato, che prende le decisioni? 
Ma si...sogna, sogna pure...fai bene a rifugiarti nel tuo mondicino immaginario per non guardarti dentro...ti auguro di non svegliarti, perchè la dura realtà ti farebbe un gran male.
Ranatan


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessante...pensi che lui abbia in un certo senso una forma di complesso d'inferiorità rispetto alla moglie?


Non lo so...
Ally mi sembra molto decisa e pronta.
Il fatto che si meravigli di quello che scrive il marito, mi fa pensare che a lei, lui non si sia mai mostrato cosi..
Lei non dice che in quei messaggi ha visto il marito provarci, o sedurre o cacciare.
Ha letto cose da quindicenne.
Probabilmente questo atteggiamento non è compatibile con Ally perchè non le garba. 

Non so se è per un complesso o semplicemente perchè ha un po voglia di fare lo "stupidino".


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Io credo sia normale volersi conservare degli spazi per sè. Ma non perchè in questi spazi, non per forza geografici, si possa fare cose che altrimenti non si farebbero.. semplicemente perchè magari, senza di te, lui ha la possibilità di esprimersi "come un quindicenne" senza passare per stupido.
> Probabilmente con te non puo esprimere questo suo lato più ludico, frivolo che invece scaturisce simpatia nelle sue amiche.
> Questo non credo sia un torto verso di te.
> Il fatto che ti voglia nascondere certe cose, potrebbe essere che sia semplicemente per evitare un tuo giudizio negativo "quindicenne" o una tua "possente scenata".
> ...


Potrebbe essere! Ally, per quel poco che ha scritto, sembra essere una persona abbastanza 'severa' nei suoi giudizi. Per questo le avevo consigliato di parlare apertamente col marito senza essere giudicante nei suoi confronti, ma partendo da se stessa e dal suo disagio.


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

*cioè?*

la storia di Ally è finta??


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E tu sei un altro che ha capito tutto.
> Ma non è ancora chiaro che il mio post era di fantasia?
> Sapevo che quel bell'individio sarebbe intervenuto con la sua abituale grazia...che si sarebbe subito scagliato contro una donna che reputa criminale perchè ha osato spiare il cellulare del proprio uomo.
> Perchè l'ho fatto? boh...forse perchè avevo voglia di attacar briga con un individuo che molto tempo fa mi era del tutto indifferente e che anzi, mi faceva anche un poco di compassione ma che uno specifico evento me lo ha fatto reputare una biscia infida e falsa?
> ...


ops....non ti avevo letto...
come stanno i pupi?
tutto bene?
loggati, dai


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ma che figura..AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ecco neanche capace di tornare con regolare iscrizione e nick....AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...


No carissimo, qui ti sbagli.
Ho provato a registrarmi, ma la mia mail era considerata invalida. 
Probabilmente è ancora nella lista nera.
Parli sempre per dar fiato alla bocca eh!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops....non ti avevo letto...
> come stanno i pupi?
> tutto bene?
> loggati, dai


Non riesco. Mail invalida.
Tutto bene, la prole cresce, tu stai bene, mi sembra di si


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Hai notato una diffusa tendenza a fare carico alla parte femminile del doversi adattare e impegnare per far funzionare il rapporto?


Non è questione di femminile o maschile. Chi percepisce un problema e ne soffre, deve avere il buon senso di comunicare al compagno o alla compagna il proprio disagio. A quel punto il carico può essere equamente distribuito.
Se entrambi incrociano le braccia e puntano i piedi il carico resta lì e il problema non si risolve.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Ma na cannetta ogni tanto ?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non riesco. Mail invalida.
> Tutto bene, la prole cresce, tu stai bene, mi sembra di si


richiedine un'altra...ti aspettavo e mi mancavi come un po' di altri


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> la storia di Ally è finta??


Uffa, tutte energie mentali sprecate?


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma na cannetta ogni tanto ?


 :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> la storia di Ally è finta??


In realtà non è finta...non è la mia storia.
O meglio non lo è più...diciamo che lo è stata in passato...non esattamente così edulcorata ma un pò più grave.
Tutto passato comunque


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Hai notato una diffusa tendenza a fare carico alla parte femminile del doversi adattare e impegnare per far funzionare il rapporto?


 Io no, mi sembra anzi una generalizzazione alquanto superficiale


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è questione di femminile o maschile. Chi percepisce un problema e ne soffre,* deve *avere il buon senso di comunicare al compagno o alla compagna il proprio disagio. A quel punto il carico può essere equamente distribuito.
> Se entrambi incrociano le braccia e puntano i piedi il carico resta lì e il problema non si risolve.


più che deve ha il buon senso di farlo .
teniamo conto che oltre alla sofferenza ha anche quest'onere gli/di solito più le...occorre davvero molta forza


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In realtà non è finta...non è la mia storia.
> O meglio non lo è più...diciamo che lo è stata in passato...non esattamente così edulcorata ma un pò più grave.
> Tutto passato comunque


Ma tu saresti la moglie o il marito?
Tutto passato nel senso risolto o chiuso, finito?


----------



## Ospite2 (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In realtà non è finta...non è la mia storia.
> O meglio non lo è più...diciamo che lo è stata in passato...non esattamente così edulcorata ma un pò più grave.
> Tutto passato comunque


Meglio se il problema è risolto.
Ma c'era sotto altro, oltre la voglia di fare il quindicenne?
Non ho capito molto degli scontri attuali.
Ma nei forum capita di tutto.
Buona giornata


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è questione di femminile o maschile. Chi percepisce un problema e ne soffre, deve avere il buon senso di comunicare al compagno o alla compagna il proprio disagio. A quel punto il carico può essere equamente distribuito.
> Se entrambi incrociano le braccia e puntano i piedi il carico resta lì e il problema non si risolve.


 :umile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io no, mi sembra anzi una generalizzazione alquanto superficiale


posso chiederti quanto influisce sulle tue risposte il fatto di pensare che sia persa?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> richiedine un'altra...ti aspettavo e mi mancavi come un po' di altri


Mi scoccia richiederne un'altra perchè la mia è rigettata, non capisco nemmeno perchè.
Comunque non credo che mi farebbe bene tornare.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi scoccia richiederne un'altra perchè la mia è rigettata, non capisco nemmeno perchè.
> Comunque non credo che mi farebbe bene tornare.
> Un abbraccio


rispetto senz'altro le tue decisioni.
un abbraccio e tutto il bene possibile per la tua famiglia


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che deve ha il buon senso di farlo .
> teniamo conto che oltre alla sofferenza ha anche quest'onere gli/di solito più le...occorre davvero molta forza


e a volte
si tace il disagio nella speranza che il problema si risolva
perchè a volte 
parli di un problema
e te ne ritrovi due...


----------



## Ospite2 (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io no, mi sembra anzi una generalizzazione alquanto superficiale


Mi riferivo a questa discussione.
Era anche una domanda.


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiederti quanto influisce sulle tue risposte il fatto di pensare che sia persa?


 nulla, perchè? Io non lo penso


----------



## Ospite2 (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiederti quanto influisce sulle tue risposte il fatto di pensare che sia persa?


Persa cosa?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> nulla, perchè? Io non lo penso


certo.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Meglio se il problema è risolto.
> Ma c'era sotto altro, oltre la voglia di fare il quindicenne?
> Non ho capito molto degli scontri attuali.
> Ma nei forum capita di tutto.
> Buona giornata


Ciao.
La storia appartiene al passato, a un pò di anni fa...fu il motivo per cui scrissi.
In realtà avevo beccato dei messaggi affettuosi di mio marito...ma dopo, andando a fondo, avevo ben scoperto che una delle amiche non era poi così tanto solo amica.
Abbiamo risolto i nostri problemi, dopo molti mesi di sofferenza...adesso le amiche le vede ma davvero sono solo tali ;-)
Avevo trovato molto conforto e sostegno qui (tempi pre-conte) e mi era tornata la voglia di vedere se le avrei ritovate ancora
Rana


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a questa discussione.
> Era anche una domanda.


 anch'io mi riferivo a questa discussione. Non mi pare che nessuno ne abbia fatto una questione di genere (uomo-donna)...


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.


 è veramente così. se il tono non è consono, me ne scuso :blank:


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> La storia appartiene al passato, a un pò di anni fa...fu il motivo per cui scrissi.
> In realtà avevo beccato dei messaggi affettuosi di mio marito...ma dopo, andando a fondo, avevo ben scoperto che una delle amiche non era poi così tanto solo amica.
> Abbiamo risolto i nostri problemi, dopo molti mesi di sofferenza...adesso le amiche le vede ma davvero sono solo tali ;-)
> ...


Il fatto che tu abbia superato un così grande ostacolo
può essere di conforto e sostegno per altri.


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che deve ha il buon senso di farlo .
> teniamo conto che oltre alla sofferenza ha anche quest'onere gli/di solito più le...occorre davvero molta forza


Più che forza, ci vuole tanta buona volontà. In ogni caso io preferisco affrontare un problema tentando di farmi capire, piuttosto che seppellire e riversare sull'altro rabbia repressa.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> è veramente così. se il tono non è consono, me ne scuso :blank:


chettiscusi.
ok, calma e sangue freddo.
come non detto...io e il mio cul de sac andiamo a prendere una boccata d'aria


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Più che forza, ci vuole tanta buona volontà. In ogni caso io preferisco affrontare un problema tentando di farmi capire, piuttosto che seppellire e riversare sull'altro rabbia repressa.


e vorrei vedere.(son rientrata un attimo:mrgreen


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> La storia appartiene al passato, a un pò di anni fa...fu il motivo per cui scrissi.
> In realtà avevo beccato dei messaggi affettuosi di mio marito...ma dopo, andando a fondo, avevo ben scoperto che una delle amiche non era poi così tanto solo amica.
> Abbiamo risolto i nostri problemi, dopo molti mesi di sofferenza...adesso le amiche le vede ma davvero sono solo tali ;-)
> ...


Allora non sbagliavo immaginando che fosse un comportamento sospetto.
Sono lieta che tutto si sia risolto, anche con l'aiuto di un forum.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> anch'io mi riferivo a questa discussione. Non mi pare che nessuno ne abbia fatto una questione di genere (uomo-donna)...


In questa discussione il marito aveva un comportamento desresponsabilizzante e molti hanno fatto carico alla scrivente di comprenderlo e di impegnarsi per rivitalizzare il rapporto e creare suddivisione dei compiti che lui non si sognava di fare cercando modalità che non lo urtassero.
Mi è sembrato sbilanciato come atteggiamento.
Non so se è stato detto lo stesso a mariti in situazioni analoghe.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Non ci si capisce più niente....Non Registrato che parla da solo/a........

Vabbè, la faccio girare che è meglio....che poi se me la fumo tutta io......

Machecazzz.....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No carissimo, qui ti sbagli.
> Ho provato a registrarmi, ma la mia mail era considerata invalida.
> Probabilmente è ancora nella lista nera.
> Parli sempre per dar fiato alla bocca eh!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
No mia cara, esiste un Admin...con tanto di indirizzo mail ecc..ecc..ecc...
Certo cucciola che è bloccata no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Ripeto l'antifona esiste un Admin: dialoga con lui, se tanto ti interessa questo forum...
Hai mostrato a tutti che TU non sai vivere senza questo posto virtuale...
E mi dispiace per tutti gli utenti che ignari hanno creduto alla tua storia...
Pensa che bello Ranatan...tu torni con questa prima effige...
Salve ragazzi sono tornata pigliando per il culo tutti quanti...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ci sei cascata come una pera cotta...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ci si capisce più niente....Non Registrato che parla da solo/a........
> 
> Vabbè, la faccio girare che è meglio....che poi se me la fumo tutta io......
> 
> Machecazzz.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Ranatan, io con te ho scambiato dei post in passato... brevemente: rispetto (molto) ma non condivido il tuo "sentire" di oggi.
Divergenze di vedute a parte, e per il...poco, niente, che può contare; ti ho stimato allora e continuo a stimarti.
ari


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

No dico...dovrei denunciarvi tutti! E quando dico TUTTI...intendo TUTTI!!! :incazzato:

12 pagine, mi sono letta le 12 pagine di aggiornamento...e la storia non era vera??? 

Disgraziati/e! Fare questo ad una povera pigra come me! 

Come soffro...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ci si capisce più niente....Non Registrato che parla da solo/a........
> 
> Vabbè, la faccio girare che è meglio....che poi se me la fumo tutta io......
> 
> Machecazzz.....


NON SI FUMA DA SOLI! falla girare


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> No *mia cara, esiste un Admin...con tanto di indirizzo mail ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Certo cucciola che è bloccata no?*
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> ...


ma certo cosa???
te la ricordi ranatan ...hai mai letto una discussione fuori dalle righe?
l'hanno cacciata fuori a pedate, se permetti non ci si rimane molto bene


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> La storia appartiene al passato, a un pò di anni fa...fu il motivo per cui scrissi.
> In realtà avevo beccato dei messaggi affettuosi di mio marito...ma dopo, andando a fondo, avevo ben scoperto che una delle amiche non era poi così tanto solo amica.
> Abbiamo risolto i nostri problemi, dopo molti mesi di sofferenza...adesso le amiche le vede ma davvero sono solo tali ;-)
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...che cosa non mi tocca leggere...AHAHAHAHAHAHA
I tempi pre-conte...
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Già sono sborone di mio...con questa affermazione ora si che hai attirato su di me un'attenzione mai avuta prima...
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma ti rendi conto che ora mi hai fatto diventare una leggenda?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Infatti ora il forum è milioni di volte migliore di prima no?

Tutto merito mio....
Osannatemi!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

E delle tue disgrazie?
Ovvio solo colpa tua....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> NON SI FUMA DA SOLI! falla girare


Mai fumato in vita mia....ma dopo questa....INIZIO!
Quindi non fate i tirchi e passate


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> NON SI FUMA DA SOLI! falla girare


Anche qui, grazie


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo cosa???
> te la ricordi ranatan ...hai mai letto una discussione fuori dalle righe?
> l'hanno cacciata fuori a pedate, se permetti non ci si rimane molto bene


L'hanno chi?
Io forse?
A me Rana non faceva ne caldo ne freddo...
L'hanno chi?


----------



## kay76 (7 Settembre 2011)

Va bè, non ho capito molto, sono un pò confusa.

Comunque le vostre opinioni in merito a questo argomento a me sono servite, perchè io sono una gelosa cronica, che reprime la gelosia perchè straconvinta che nella coppia ognuno debba avere i suoi spazi.Con grande fatica , ma ci sono (quasi) sempre riuscita.
Purtroppo, per dirla alla Woody Allen "è difficile mettere d'accordo cuore e cervello, i miei non si danno neanche del tu".
Quindi grazie.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *A parte il fatto che non mi sono mai 'inkazzata' in presenza di opinioni diverse dalle mie, anzi. Credo di essere stata sempre aperta al confronto.*
> 
> Vorrei ribadire che uscire una volta ogni tanto con amici e coltivare interessi che, magari, non condividiamo con il nostro coniuge, non vuol dire per me 'farsi i cazzi propri', ma continuare a percepirsi, anche dentro la coppia, come individui.
> 
> Per come vedo io le cose, il nostro coniuge non può soddisfare TUTTI i nostri bisogni e non deve necessariamente condividere TUTTI i nostri interessi. Anche se mi sposo, sono sempre Sole, con le mie inclinazioni, i miei gusti, le mie curiosità che non riguardano mio marito. Mio marito non potrà mai essere TUTTO per me. Può essere molto, ma non tutto. Altrimenti si sconfina nella simbiosi, che non è sana.


Era chiaramente riferito alla sfankulata che si riceverebbe qualora, protraendo le uscite esclusivamente con amichetti masculi, un marito normale si rompesse i coglioni....

perche' se uno dei 2 reputa sta roba normale ed il partner se la deve far andare giu' per forza, avete proprio sbagliato a capire....



comunque apprezzo la retromarcia e che le uscite abituali prima normali e che dovevano essere per forza digerite, mo' so' diventate solo ad ogni morte di papa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma come se fa...


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Sarebbe la mia prima canna della vita, ma l'occasione è degna! Arrivo, fratelli :canna:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora non sbagliavo immaginando che fosse un comportamento sospetto.
> Sono lieta che tutto si sia risolto, anche con l'aiuto di un forum.


Diciamo che il Forum di un tempo mi aveva aiutata a capire certe dinamiche comuni in chi si è sentito tradito.
Poi però aevamo affrontato un percorso molto serio io e lui.
rana


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Era chiaramente riferito alla sfankulata che si riceverebbe qualora, protraendo le uscite esclusivamente con amichetti masculi, un marito normale si rompesse i coglioni....
> 
> perche' se uno dei 2 reputa sta roba normale ed il partner se la deve far andare giu' per forza, avete proprio sbagliato a capire....
> 
> ...


Non ho ben capito il senso di quello che dici, Stermi. Ma va bene lo stesso... scusa, ma sono impegnata a farmi una canna!


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In questa discussione il marito aveva un comportamento desresponsabilizzante e molti hanno fatto carico alla scrivente di comprenderlo e di impegnarsi per rivitalizzare il rapporto e creare suddivisione dei compiti che lui non si sognava di fare cercando modalità che non lo urtassero.
> Mi è sembrato sbilanciato come atteggiamento.
> Non so se è stato detto lo stesso a mariti in situazioni analoghe.


 Ah, ok. Capisco; può sembrare sbilanciato. Ma sicuramente il discorso (assai rétro :mexican Fred Vs Wilma non ci azzecca, su questo ci metto tutte le mie quattro zampe -- artigli compresi - sul fuoco


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

ma almeno abbiamo da bere per gli ospiti?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...che cosa non mi tocca leggere...AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> I tempi pre-conte...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Già sono sborone di mio...con questa affermazione ora si che hai attirato su di me un'attenzione mai avuta prima...
> ...


Ma che leggenda. Eri e resti uno sfigato.
Prima mi facevi solo pena.
E hai usato mezzucci infimi per sbatterci fuori in gruppo.
Rana


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Settembre 2011)

ma Non Registrato è Ranatan? Solo lei o ce ne sono altri?


----------



## Ospite2 (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diciamo che il Forum di un tempo mi aveva aiutata a capire certe dinamiche comuni in chi si è sentito tradito.
> Poi però aevamo affrontato un percorso molto serio io e lui.
> rana


 Capire i diversi punti di vista è sempre utile.
Credo che sia per questo che si approda a un forum.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diciamo che il Forum di un tempo mi aveva aiutata a capire certe dinamiche comuni in chi si è sentito tradito.
> Poi però aevamo affrontato un percorso molto serio io e lui.
> rana


Sono felice per te e sono felice per me perchè avevo smesso di leggere e postare in questo 3d quando mi sono accorta che
1) c'erano delle contraddizioni di fondo tra i primi e gli ultimi post che non mi convincevano
2) hai cominciato ad aggredire senza apparente motivo un utente, come se ci fossero questioni personali pregresse tra di voi
Non capisco il senso di tutto questo, anzi ho paura di averlo capito


----------



## Ospite2 (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, ok. Capisco; può sembrare sbilanciato. Ma sicuramente il discorso (assai rétro :mexican Fred Vs Wilma non ci azzecca, su questo ci metto tutte le mie quattro zampe -- artigli compresi - sul fuoco


Fred e Wilma erano lontani anche dalla situazione presentata: i cellulari di pietra non c'erano :-D


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Settembre 2011)

ma davvero ci sono persone che non hanno mai fumato una canna in vita loro?


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero ci sono persone che non hanno mai fumato una canna in vita loro?


 Io non l'ho mai nemmeno vista dal vivo. 

una volta a 16 anni, nei bagni della scuola io e una mia compagna provammo a fumare una sigaretta (una che ci dividemmo)...le nostre mamme dovettero venire a prenderci perché ci sentimmo male! :mexican:


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che leggenda. Eri e resti uno sfigato.
> Prima mi facevi solo pena.
> E *hai usato mezzucci infimi per sbatterci fuori in gruppo.*
> Rana


però, scusa Rana se mi intrometto: se hai - più o meno a ragione - dei rospi da cacciar fuori riguardo alla "cacciata", non è meglio farlo con Admin? chiedo.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono felice per te e sono felice per me perchè avevo smesso di leggere e postare in questo 3d quando mi sono accorta che
> 1) c'erano delle contraddizioni di fondo tra i primi e gli ultimi post che non mi convincevano
> 2) hai cominciato ad aggredire senza apparente motivo un utente, come se ci fossero questioni personali pregresse tra di voi
> Non capisco il senso di tutto questo, anzi ho paura di averlo capito


Ti chiedo scusa, davvero.
Non so nemmeno io perchè ho rivangato una storia che appartiene al mio passato, forse perchè da quando mi sono riconessa al forum ho visto che spesso e volentieri la "colpa" viene quasi data a chi viene tradito...ma ci tengo a dire che a volte le leggerezze messe in atto da uno dei due partner possono portare a gravi conseguenze.
Rana


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non l'ho mai nemmeno vista dal vivo.
> 
> una volta a 16 anni, nei bagni della scuola io e una mia compagna provammo a fumare una sigaretta (una che ci dividemmo)...le nostre mamme dovettero venire a prenderci perché ci sentimmo male! :mexican:



ah già, è vero, tu non sapevi nemmeno chi erano i Doors..............


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero ci sono persone che non hanno mai fumato una canna in vita loro?


 Presente, milady :lipstick:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Presente, milady :lipstick:


pure io!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero ci sono persone che non hanno mai fumato una canna in vita loro?


Presente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Presente, milady :lipstick:



Tuba pensaci tu!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Settembre 2011)

Oddio, ma io credevo che non esistessero! Adesso mi direte che esistono anche le fatine e i folletti?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> però, scusa Rana se mi intrometto: se hai - più o meno a ragione - dei rospi da cacciar fuori riguardo alla "cacciata", non è meglio farlo con Admin? chiedo.


Chi aveva orchestrato la cacciata di gruppo ho ben ragione di credere che fosse un'altra persona.
Rana


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> però, scusa Rana se mi intrometto: se hai - più o meno a ragione - dei rospi da cacciar fuori riguardo alla "cacciata", non è meglio farlo con Admin? chiedo.


Rana 
se vuoi puoi utilizzare il post in "comunicazioni" che ho già "sporcato" io.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

anch'io .
e mi è capitato di vedere intorno a me girare ben altro che canne.però sono sempre stata talmente piena di me da temere di sciupare anche solo un briciolo della mia preziosa materia grigia


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

a me le prese in giro non piacciono …

Comunque sorry, ma io passo … sono fusa di natura ... 

sienne


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> però, scusa Rana se mi intrometto: se hai - più o meno a ragione - dei rospi da *cacciar* fuori riguardo alla "*cacciata*", non è meglio farlo con Admin? chiedo.


 detestabile cacofonia... :racchia:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito il senso di quello che dici, Stermi. Ma va bene lo stesso... scusa, ma sono impegnata a farmi una canna!


E' semplice...segui il labiale...:mrgreen:

Voi avete affermato che le uscite abituali solo con le amiche, come fa il marito della storiella, debbano essere accettate senza neanche paranoie perche' qui e perche' la, senza considerare come sia il tutto inaccettabile per la totalita' degli appartenenti del genere umano....

poi hai ridotto le uscite considerate da abituali ad ogni morte di papa perche' evidentemente alla fine ti sei resa conto come sia inaccettabile...

comunque non problem, tenendo presente il puzzle generale, le tessere si capisce perche' combaciano o no...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Oddio, ma io credevo che non esistessero! Adesso mi direte che esistono anche* le fatine * e i folletti?


 Presente, Milady/bis  :lipstick:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' semplice...segui il labiale...:mrgreen:
> 
> Voi avete affermato che le uscite abituali solo con le amiche, come fa il marito della storiella, debbano essere accettate senza neanche paranoie perche' qui e perche' la, senza considerare come sia il tutto inaccettabile per la totalita' degli appartenenti del genere umano....
> 
> ...


hai portato da bere, due pastine, due gelati, un'impepata di cozze?


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma almeno abbiamo da bere per gli ospiti?


 Ehm, è di solito l'ospite che porta da bere :singleeye:?


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ah già, è vero, tu non sapevi nemmeno chi erano i Doors..............


E vabbè...ero giustificata!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai portato da bere, due pastine, due gelati, un'impepata di cozze?


Troppo tardi....tra un paio d'ore il tutto prendera' la via del mare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Settembre 2011)

Tuba, girane un po' una con Sensimilla buona, dai! 

Queste non si sono mai fatte una canna, dobbiamo fare qualcosa!


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Oddio, ma io credevo che non esistessero! Adesso mi direte che esistono anche le fatine e i folletti?


 Vuoi farmi credere che non credi agli umpa lumpa????????????


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade, occhio che ti toccherà chiamarti "Utente Umpa-Lumpa" :carneval:


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' semplice...segui il labiale...:mrgreen:
> 
> Voi avete affermato che le uscite abituali solo con le amiche, come fa il marito della storiella, debbano essere accettate senza neanche paranoie perche' qui e perche' la, senza considerare come sia il tutto inaccettabile per la totalita' degli appartenenti del genere umano....
> 
> ...


Libero di pensarla come vuoi, Stermi. Credo di saper esprimere il mio pensiero in Italiano abbastanza corretto, perciò non sprecherò altre parole per ribadire che la tua lettura è la TUA personale lettura.

Però preciso che io ho preso come interlocutore principale Andy che sosteneva il fatto che, se lui avesse un'amica e fosse sposato, uscirebbe con l'amica solo in presenza della moglie. A lui ho risposto, prima di tutto.
Mai detto che l'utente Ally dovesse ACCETTARE il comportamento del marito. Anzi, le ho suggerito di parlare con lui del suo disagio e pretendere una spartizione delle incombenze domestiche.
Vai a rileggerti le decine di pagine surreali di questo thread e chiarisciti un po' le idee, va'


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eliade, occhio che ti toccherà chiamarti "Utente Umpa-Lumpa" :carneval:


  
Noooooo.......OMG...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vai a rileggerti le decine di pagine *surreali* di questo thread e chiarisciti un po' le idee, va'


Quasi psichedelico.......


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Libero di pensarla come vuoi, Stermi. Credo di saper esprimere il mio pensiero in Italiano abbastanza corretto, perciò non sprecherò altre parole per ribadire che la tua lettura è la TUA personale lettura.
> 
> Però preciso che io ho preso come interlocutore principale Andy che sosteneva il fatto che, se lui avesse un'amica e fosse sposato, uscirebbe con l'amica solo in presenza della moglie. A lui ho risposto, prima di tutto.
> Mai detto che l'utente Ally dovesse ACCETTARE il comportamento del marito. Anzi, le ho suggerito di parlare con lui del suo disagio e pretendere una spartizione delle incombenze domestiche.
> Vai a rileggerti le decine di pagine surreali di questo thread e chiarisciti un po' le idee, va'


Ho ben presente, nel tuo intervento ad Andy, cosa hai affermato ed anche quando hai esteso il concetto, tanto da essere quotata da Simy ed altre...

Comunque sta storia non l'ho trovata surreale ma uno spunto significativo di certi modi attuali di ragionare....

surreali trovo soltanto i vostri ragionamenti che affliggono poi i "cristiani" che vi dovrebbero gestire...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho ben presente, nel tuo intervento ad Andy, cosa hai affermato ed anche quando hai esteso il concetto, tanto da essere quotata da Simy ed altre...
> 
> Comunque sta storia non l'ho trovata surreale ma uno spunto significativo di certi modi attuali di ragionare....
> 
> ...


Per sapere come ragiono non hai bisogno di test surreali, nè di post fasulli.

Tutto il mio modo di ragionare è reperibile e rintracciabile in ogni mia risposta a qualunque storia vera e sofferta di questo forum da quando sono iscritta.
Può essere un modo di ragionare che non ti piace, che ti disgusta o non capisci. Certamente sbaglio e a volte io stessa mi trovo a vivere momenti di incertezza e confusione, ma non per questo il mio modo di ragionare vale meno del tuo, sai.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che leggenda. Eri e resti uno sfigato.
> Prima mi facevi solo pena.
> E hai usato mezzucci infimi per sbatterci fuori in gruppo.
> Rana


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
E li chiami infimi?
L'effetto è stato plateale no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
Ma parli a me come se fossi io l'Admin....
Da non credere...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chi aveva orchestrato la cacciata di gruppo ho ben ragione di credere che fosse un'altra persona.
> Rana


 Complottismo (giusto/sbagliato) a parte; rancori, attriti e via discorrendo... ma non è comunque meglio chiedere chiarimenti a chi ci ha messo la faccia su questo provvedimento? Ragionandoci... in fondo non interessare Admin vuol dire "assolverlo" (non mi viene un altro termine) e deresponsabilizzarlo in toto su questa faccenda. O sto facendo un discorso insensato? :condom:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Per sapere come ragiono non hai bisogno di test surreali, nè di post fasulli.
> 
> Tutto il mio modo di ragionare è reperibile e rintracciabile in ogni mia risposta a qualunque storia vera e sofferta di questo forum da quando sono iscritta.
> Può essere un modo di ragionare che non ti piace, che ti disgusta o non capisci. Certamente sbaglio e a volte io stessa mi trovo a vivere momenti di incertezza e confusione, ma non per questo il mio modo di ragionare vale meno del tuo, sai.


Machissenefrega se il thread di Ranatan e' fasullo o no....:mrgreen:

in base alle situazioni avete espresso i vostri convincimenti che difendereste alla morte...

bene, cazzi vostri se poi scoprirete che l'altra meta', essendo molto piu' "normale", non tollera ste vaccate e ve fa ciao ciao con la manina...

tutto qui....ma continuo a stupirmi...nun me pare un concetto troppo difficile...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chi aveva orchestrato la cacciata di gruppo ho ben ragione di credere che fosse un'altra persona.
> Rana


Le prove?
Dove sono le prove?
Occhio eh?
Perchè se non le hai...ti rido in faccia ancora di più...
Chissà quante te ne sei bevute sul mio conto...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
O hai le prove...o stai zitta...
AHAHAHAAHAHAh...

AHAHAHAHAHAHA...le beghine che vanno a piagnere da Admin e lui dice...
sniff, sob...sniff...sob...un piano machiavellico orchestrato dal conte...sniff sob...mi sono fatto prendere e manipolare...dal Conte...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

E' passato quasi un anno e sei ancora lì che friggi...
Da non credere!

Di fatto il forum senza quelle persone ha avuto un colpo d'ali, ma non per merito mio, bensì per l'esordio di utenti nuovi, che hanno avuto FINALMENTE una libertà di espressione sconosciuta un tempo...

E pensa perfino Admin non ha più avuto bisogno di intervenire ogni tre per due...perchè c'era tizia o caia o sempronia che lo tiravano per la giacchetta...

Mai visto Giovanni rilassato a godersi il forum come in questi ultimi tempi...
Volete insistere con il braccio di forza con Admin...ok...fate voi...
Mostrate solo che non ve ne frega un cazzo dell'immagine e del bene del forum...quanto solo avere nuovamente quel cazzo di forum fatto ad immagine e modello di voi.

Ma è giusto che tutti i nuovi tocchino con mano...con che razza di utenti ci si doveva confrontare un tempo...
Persone leali e trasparenti vero?


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Machissenefrega se il thread di Ranatan e' fasullo o no....:mrgreen:
> 
> in base alle situazioni avete espresso i vostri convincimenti che difendereste alla morte...
> 
> ...


No, no. Non è un concetto molto difficile. Molto basico, anzi. Molto terra terra, ecco.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

ognuno parla per conto suo.
posso affrontare l'annoso problema del punteruolo rosso?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ognuno parla per conto suo.
> posso affrontare l'annoso problema del punteruolo rosso?


Hai palme sul balcone?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Che casino in meno di 1 giorno tutti questi commenti... ma la storia era vera o falsa??


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Che casino in meno di 1 giorno tutti questi commenti... ma la storia era vera o falsa??


scaduta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Che casino in meno di 1 giorno tutti questi commenti... ma la storia era vera o falsa??


Falsa :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:....o meglio vera solo in parte.....:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Ormai in prescrizione per decadenza dei termini


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

E io che litigavo col mondo intero...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ormai in prescrizione per decadenza dei termini


In effetti c'e' molta decadenza nei termini...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Comunque, per essere una storia semi-fake, merita i dovuti plausi! Il tocco di classe del marito che invita le "donzelle" a prendere un "coffee" mi ha fatto morire :mexican:! Tradi è un'officina di scrittura non da poco :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero ci sono persone che non hanno mai fumato una canna in vita loro?


sì. il mio babbo ad esempio fumava le corde


----------



## Fabry (7 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le prove?
> Dove sono le prove?
> Occhio eh?
> Perchè se non le hai...ti rido in faccia ancora di più...
> ...



Rispondo a quanto evidenziato in rosso, dimentichi di dire che per bannare solo alcuni utenti sono stati fatti fuori la bellezza di 32 utenti....la maggior parte dei quali non aveva fatto assolutamente nulla per beccarsi un tale provvedimento, ti dirò di più la sera stessa della mia esclusione inviai una traquillissima mail all'amministratore del forum chiedendo il motivo di tale estromissione, non ho mai ricevuto risposta....
Detto questo, affermare quello che ho evidenziato la ritengo un'affermazione assolutamente ingiusta nei confronti di chi come me è finito in questa storia non essendone né il protagonista ma neanche un comprimario.

Infine tranquillizzo tutti gli utenti, non ci saranno altri miei post sulla vicenda non voglio attizzare polemiche, ma questo lo dovevo per amore di verità.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Rispondo a quanto evidenziato in rosso, dimentichi di dire che per bannare solo alcuni utenti sono stati fatti fuori la bellezza di 32 utenti....la maggior parte dei quali non aveva fatto assolutamente nulla per beccarsi un tale provvedimento, ti dirò di più la sera stessa della mia esclusione inviai una traquillissima mail all'amministratore del forum chiedendo il motivo di tale estromissione, non ho mai ricevuto risposta....
> Detto questo, affermare quello che ho evidenziato la ritengo un'affermazione assolutamente ingiusta nei confronti di chi come me è finito in questa storia non essendone né il protagonista ma neanche un comprimario.
> 
> Infine tranquillizzo tutti gli utenti, non ci saranno altri miei post sulla vicenda non voglio attizzare polemiche, ma questo lo dovevo per amore di verità.


Fabry, non sei il solo a non avere ricevuto mai una risposta.
Scrissi anche io un paio di mail all'amministratore molto pacate (so anche essere pacifica  e tutto tacque.
Detto questo, concludo anche io la polemica, ci tenevo solo a rendere partecipi i nuovi utenti delle dinamiche mentali di certi personaggi.
Rana


----------



## Fabry (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fabry, non sei il solo a non avere ricevuto mai una risposta.
> Scrissi anche io un paio di mail all'amministratore molto pacate (so anche essere pacifica  e tutto tacque.
> Detto questo, concludo anche io la polemica, ci tenevo solo a rendere partecipi i nuovi utenti delle dinamiche mentali di certi personaggi.
> Rana



Ciao Rana


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2011)

Ricordo di avere incrociato Ranatan in qualche post, per un poco di tempo (io ero l'utente Senzasperanze).
E capisco la rabbia degli esclusi da quel ban. Io pure dopo il fatto ne parlai assieme ad altri nel forum, non essendo d'accordo con Admin, ed essendomi "salvata" solo perchè non ero nel forum i giorni del sondaggio.
Accettando in seguito che la decisione era solo sua, e notando che in effetti, il clima era migliorato (parere mio personale).

Ma devo dire che mi seccano le storie false, anche quando un fondamento di verità ce l'hanno.
Proprio per la grande carica emotiva di questo particolare forum, prendere in giro utenti che non c'entrano con le beghe personali mi sembra fuori luogo, ancora di più quando il motivo esplicitamente dichiarato era di portare a galla queste beghe.

Mi sembra poi quantomai semplicistico -per usare un eufemismo- credere che tutta la responsabilità di quel ban possa essere di un solo utente, che non ha certo i poteri che ha Admin.
Potete tranquillamente pensare che Admin si sia comportato male, ma che si sia fatto raggirare da un singolo utente mi sembra assurdo.

Detto questo, io in questo 3d non ci metto più piede, ciao a tutti e buona notte.


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Sinceramente, in un post precedente, Conte ha messo in dubbio le mie storie, e non me la sono presa molto.

Proprio perchè uno può pensare quello che vuole, ognuno è libero di dire quello che vuole. Io ho molto apprezzato i commenti di altri utenti, visto anche il brutto momento che sto passando (e che dura davvero da tanto tempo), ma se uno ha delle storie da raccontare che sembrano costruite, sinceramente non ne vedo la motivazione.

Semplicemente aprirei una discussione su un certo argomento e chiederei i pareri altrui. Non vedo perchè dovrei sbandierare il mio dolore da sfigato, anche perchè ne sono uscito proprio sconfitto.

Io ho postato quella storia per la voglia di sfogarmi, ma anche per sapere se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze simili, perchè quando sei innamorato non ti rendi conto della realtà che ti gira intorno, ma alla fine metti tutti nella tua esperienza e speri la prossima volta di non ricaderci, anche in una storia dai connotati molto diversi. E' bene avere la propria esperienza ma anche conoscere quella di altri, perchè ti aiuta a evidenziare sfumature che magari la prossima volta già ti potrebbero mettere in allerta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sinceramente, in un post precedente, Conte ha messo in dubbio le mie storie, e non me la sono presa molto.
> 
> Proprio perchè uno può pensare quello che vuole, ognuno è libero di dire quello che vuole. Io ho molto apprezzato i commenti di altri utenti, visto anche il brutto momento che sto passando (e che dura davvero da tanto tempo), ma se uno ha delle storie da raccontare che sembrano costruite, sinceramente non ne vedo la motivazione.
> 
> ...


Esatto, per questo siamo qui ed è lo scopo del forum.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Lothar dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....questa mitraglia...e non spara...
> Si sono egocentrico e allora? E ALLORA?
> Io tenuto sotto? AHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
> 
> ...



che sfigato...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
> Ne convengo...
> E senti questo sms...in romanesco...
> Conte sei er peggio! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...


che sfigatissimo elemento è, uno che si vanta divulgando gli sms per altro ridicoli e stupidi, ricevuti?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

sarà pure sfigato ma se vieni qui solo per scrivere questo non è che tu sia da meno.


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà pure sfigato ma se vieni qui solo per scrivere questo non è che tu sia da meno.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà pure sfigato ma se vieni qui solo per scrivere questo non è che tu sia da meno.


Quoto e soprattutto facile farlo in anonimato......


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e soprattutto facile farlo in anonimato......


verissimo.
e dire che sono rimasta l'unica maestra : amoremio deve essere in vacanza (spero ...ma non gliela pago) di marì si son perse le tracce:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> e dire che sono rimasta l'unica maestra : *amoremio deve essere in vacanza *(spero ...ma non gliela pago) di marì si son perse le tracce:unhappy:


Lo spero anch'io


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> e dire che sono rimasta l'unica maestra : amoremio deve essere in vacanza *(spero ...ma non gliela pago)* di marì si son perse le tracce:unhappy:


 Giusto per essere chiari...non partecipo a collette.


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> e dire che sono rimasta l'unica maestra : amoremio deve essere in vacanza (spero ...ma non gliela pago) di *marì *si son perse le tracce:unhappy:


Mine' ci sono ci sono ... ma capirai, con tutti questi diluvi di "falli" ahahah 

Ma le faccine dove sono finite?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mine' ci sono ci sono ... ma capirai, con tutti questi diluvi di "falli" ahahah
> 
> Ma le faccine dove sono finite?


marì...ci sei?
mi fa piacere , cominciavo a credere non tornassi



per le faccine devi andare in modalità avanzata


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> e dire che sono rimasta l'unica maestra : amoremio deve essere in vacanza (spero ...ma non gliela pago) di marì si son perse le tracce:unhappy:


Anch'io mi sento un po' maestra dentro però.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che sfigatissimo elemento è, uno che si vanta divulgando gli sms per altro ridicoli e stupidi, ricevuti?


Non mi vanto condivido con voi quello che mi scrivono...
Dov'è che leggi la vanteria?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...non puoi rispondermi...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Chi è causa del suo mal: pianga sè stesso!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Rispondo a quanto evidenziato in rosso, dimentichi di dire che per bannare solo alcuni utenti sono stati fatti fuori la bellezza di 32 utenti....la maggior parte dei quali non aveva fatto assolutamente nulla per beccarsi un tale provvedimento, ti dirò di più la sera stessa della mia esclusione inviai una traquillissima mail all'amministratore del forum chiedendo il motivo di tale estromissione, non ho mai ricevuto risposta....
> Detto questo, affermare quello che ho evidenziato la ritengo un'affermazione assolutamente ingiusta nei confronti di chi come me è finito in questa storia non essendone né il protagonista ma neanche un comprimario.
> 
> Infine tranquillizzo tutti gli utenti, non ci saranno altri miei post sulla vicenda non voglio attizzare polemiche, ma questo lo dovevo per amore di verità.


http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/14259-era-glaciale-iii?p=756398&highlight=#post756398

Caro Fabry,
Vorrei almeno che tu leggessi gli ultimi post di Asudem contro Admin e me. In seguito a quella mattanza.
Ti consiglierei di cercare il post dove io cerco timidamente di dire all'utenza non votate quel sondaggio, dicendo sono indifferente a Persa.
Apprezzo infinitamente il tuo amore di verità.
Ma la verità sta anche in alcuni fatti a conoscenza di Admin, fatti dei quali, chiese conto all'utente Persa.
Lei si degnò di dialogare con lui? NO.
Ergo...si passa alle cattive.
Posso garantirti che io sono riuscito a guadagnarmi la stima e la fiducia di Admin lottando contro un esercito di detrattrici capeggiate da Persa e Asudem.
Il forum fu anche chiuso precedentemente per le faccende del branco...mi dispiace fabry, ma a quell'epoca non c'era per nulla spazio per tutti come ora. Angelo del Male, Asudem e compagnia bella monopolizzavano la scena, sempre privilegiando alcuni a scapito di altri. Uno come Lothar sarebbe durato due giorni.
Molti hanno votato stupidamente quel sondaggio, che era chiarissimo.
Io Admin ho problemi con l'utente Persa.
Chi vuole Persa se ne vada.
Posso garantirti che per alcune persone ho garantito io personalmente sulla loro estraneità ai fatti, e sono state, queste persone subito riammesse al forum.
Credo anch'io che tu se un utente che non fa male ad una mosca.
Ma capisci pure che quando gli animi sono tirati, non si bada a spese.
Gli interessi del forum, sono prioritari.
O il forum è visibile, frequentato...ecc..ecc...svolge una funzione per cui è creato, o cessa di esistere...
Ho fatto il possibile per fare in maniera che tutto quello che esula dal forum, stia fuori dal forum.
La vita privata degli utenti NON interessa...
Per le beghe personali dice Admin, c'è skpe, msn, fb, chat, blog, cellulari...ecc..ecc...ecc...
Qua c'era un bruttissimo clima, dove costantemente persone illazionavano, e facevano capire che sanno i cazzi degli altri ecc..ecc..ecc...
Io stesso fui vittima di uno squallido braccio di ferro con lo zio fedi...voleva a tutti i costi che io rendessi conto a lui, il perchè e come ero qui, e perchè avessi avanzato certe richieste. 
La mia unica fortuna fu che Admin buttò l'occhio su certe questioni e tirò le sue debite conclusioni.
Guarda come è andata a finire l'esperienza ospiti.
Mi dispiace che la tua richiesta di allora non sia stata accolta...
Ma mettiti per un attimo dal punto di vista di Admin.
Non sei stato estromesso: hai votato a quel sondaggio.

Sul modo di vivere a sto mondo, e sul modo di rapportarmi agli altri, Admin è una delle persone che più mi ha saputo consigliare ed insegnare. 
Ho il vizio di generalizzare...
Ma i fatti sono fatti...
Senza certi utenti il forum ha compiuto un balzo di qualità e un salto in avanti...alla faccia di quelli che lo davano per spacciato.
I fatti sono questi!.


----------



## Fabry (11 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/14259-era-glaciale-iii?p=756398&highlight=#post756398
> 
> Caro Fabry,
> Vorrei almeno che tu leggessi gli ultimi post di Asudem contro Admin e me. In seguito a quella mattanza.
> ...



Ho semplicemente scritto quello che è successo a me, degli altri utenti del forum massimo rispetto ma non sono responsabile, quindi sono rimasto alquanto interdetto del ban.

Comunque ho giurato a me stesso che non parteciperò più a nessun sondaggio su qualsiasi forum io mi trovi :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente scritto quello che è successo a me, degli altri *utenti del forum massimo rispetto ma non sono responsabile,* quindi sono rimasto alquanto interdetto del ban.
> 
> Comunque ho giurato a me stesso che non parteciperò più a nessun sondaggio su qualsiasi forum io mi trovi :carneval:




" * A volte l'uomo inciampa nella verità,* ma nella maggior parte dei casi si rialzerà e continuerà per la sua strada. "



La tua firma e' chiara, ti dice anche cosa fare


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente scritto quello che è successo a me, degli altri utenti del forum massimo rispetto ma non sono responsabile, quindi sono rimasto alquanto interdetto del ban.
> 
> Comunque ho giurato a me stesso che non parteciperò più a nessun sondaggio su qualsiasi forum io mi trovi :carneval:


Su questa tematica vi è un testo bellissimo.
Leggi il capitolo 2 e 3 del Trattato del Ribelle di Ernst Junger!


----------



## Fabry (11 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> " * A volte l'uomo inciampa nella verità,* ma nella maggior parte dei casi si rialzerà e continuerà per la sua strada. "
> 
> 
> 
> La tua firma e' chiara, ti dice anche cosa fare



Ti avevo rispoto in mp, ma è impossibile, pazienza e visto che per me questa storia è finita e sepolta metto il punto.

Se non mi credi non sono miei problemi.


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> *Ti avevo rispoto in mp, ma è impossibile, pazienza* e visto che per me questa storia è finita e sepolta metto il punto.
> 
> Se non mi credi non sono miei problemi.


Dovresti saperlo, la mia casella e' chiusa da sempre ... io utilizzo solo il forum per comunicare, mi dispiace


----------



## Fabry (12 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dovresti saperlo, la mia casella e' chiusa da sempre ... io utilizzo solo il forum per comunicare, mi dispiace



Anche io semplicemente non volevo tediare il forum con questa storia, i miei mp inviati sono uguali a zero, come quelli ricevuti.


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No! Io dico questo: se sono fidanzato o sposato ed ho la possibilità di frequentare altre persone, non ho bisogno di fare stare in pensiero la mia compagna uscendo da solo con 1, 2, 3 amiche. Esco con un amico e parlo di cose da uomo. O esco con un gruppo di amici con la mia donna.
> In genere non dico che non si possa frequentare una amica, assolutamente. Ma in questo contesto ci vuole un pò di intelligenza e rispetto nei confronti della propria moglie


sono d'accordo...non è questione di quanto sia giusto meno vedere le amiche...il problema è farlo creando delle condizioni che non offendano la sensibilità dell'altro...e uscire da soli...boh...sfido qualunque donna a non farsi rodere il sedere se lei rimane a casa coi pargoli e il marito esce con le amiche di sera....una cosa è certa...fai bene a prenderti anche tu la TUA serata, ma non per ripicca...perchè è giusto che anche tu abbia il tuo spazio, brava!:up:

Andy....ma dove sono gli uomini che la pensano come te??????? mettetevi un naso rosso lampeggiante, una targhetta adesiva di riconoscimento, che so...anche una bandierina in testa....così vi troviamo prima! :rotfl:


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Che ti devo dire... mi sembra che paghi più il sotterfugio e l'adrenalina per molti...

PS: io sulle montagne russe non ci salgo: cadono


----------



## tesla (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire... mi sembra che paghi più il sotterfugio e l'adrenalina per molti...
> 
> PS: io sulle montagne russe non ci salgo: cadono


che cadano è davvero improbabile, invece è facile vomitare


----------



## Tubarao (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Andy....ma dove sono gli uomini che la pensano come te??????? mettetevi un naso rosso lampeggiante, una targhetta adesiva di riconoscimento, che so...anche una bandierina in testa....così vi troviamo prima! :rotfl:


Andy. rimani camuffato senti a me


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Andy. rimani camuffato senti a me


Infatti, è la strategia migliore: in guerra ci vuole la mimetica


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

> ...non è questione di quanto sia giusto meno vedere le amiche...il problema è farlo *creando delle condizioni *che non offendano la sensibilità dell'altro...


Cioe maaa....creandosi delle condizioni si va avanti senza problemi???
Limitando la propria liberta per nn offendere si va avanti felici e contenti???


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cioe maaa....creandosi delle condizioni si va avanti senza problemi???
> Limitando la propria liberta per nn offendere si va avanti felici e contenti???


Si, semplice e lineare, se si ama una persona si fa in modo di non creare le condizioni che possano fargli del male. Se io avessi la mia persona amata in macchina mica farei i 130 km/h in strada normale sapendo che da un mio incidente lei ne verrebbe coinvolta, semplicissimo, è un concetto che esula totalmente dall'egoismo.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, semplice e lineare, se si ama una persona si fa in modo di non creare le condizioni che possano fargli del male. Se io avessi la mia persona amata in macchina mica farei i 130 km/h in strada normale sapendo che da un mio incidente lei ne verrebbe coinvolta, semplicissimo, è un concetto che esula totalmente dall'egoismo.


bella metafora
anche seguendo i limiti di velocita pui avere qualche incidente di percorso
la strada e lunga e piena di ostacoli


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Lunapiena, ma io attuo il più possibile una guida prudente per lei, del resto io da solo posso andarmi a spataccare su un palo che solo un paio di persone mi piangerebbero, e solo una per lungo tempo.
Semplicemente se abbiamo la testa che funziona ed un QI almeno di 100, (che è basilare, niente di eccelso), dovremmo essere capaci di fare valutazioni sul futuro partendo da dati del presente.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*Pan per focaccia*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sono capitata su questo sito qualche tempo fa per caso e ho letto alcune delle esperienze postate.
> Adesso ho deciso di scrivere anche io, soprattutto per avere un parere.
> Io e mio marito siamo sposati da 8 anni e abbiamo due bambini piccoli.
> Arrivo al dunque subito. Mio marito ha un modo di fare con le sue amiche che secondo me è molto infantile, vanesio e offensivo nei miei riguardi..........



Prova a comportarti nel medesimo modo ....
Vedrai che capirà e aprirà gli occhi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prova a comportarti nel medesimo modo ....
> Vedrai che capirà e aprirà gli occhi


A volte non conviene abbassarsi a tanto. Imitare l'infantilità altrui potrebbe far risaltare la propria.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> A volte non conviene abbassarsi a tanto. Imitare l'infantilità altrui potrebbe far risaltare la propria.


Vero questa me la segno!


----------

